# 

## Sp5es

W związku z licznymi wątpliwościami forumowiczów odnośnie "oddychania ścian", które pojawiają się na wielu wątkach, znalazłem  ciekawy artykuł napisany przez panów:

Andrzej BOBOCIŃSKI
Mgr inż., Instytut Techniki Budowlanej
Jerzy A. POGORZELSKI
Prof. dr hab. inż., Instytut Techniki Budowlanej

Profesor Pogorzelski jest Kierownikiem Zakładu Fizyki Budowli. Jesteśmy więc napewno w dobrych rękach.
Artykuł nosi tytuł:    *Ściany nie oddychają !* 

Całość artykułu dostępna pod adresem
http://www.styropian-sps.com.pl/oddychaj.html


Poniżej dla leniwszych poniżej zostały żywcem przekopiowane istotne cytaty bezpośrednio z tej pracy, które chyba w prosty sposób wyjaśniają i skrócą wiele dyskusji. Poniższe wycinki pozbawione są rysunków i wzorów i tabel - do obejrzenia w tekście źródłowym. 

Myślę, że opracowanie to znakomicie ułatwi wybór wełna, czy styropian, czy rodzaj tynku.



===================

1. Wprowadzenie

    Termin "oddychanie ścian" nie jest terminem technicznym. Występuje on natomiast w licznych wypowiedziach specjalistów od budownictwa, których liczba u nas jest prawie tak duża, jak liczba lekarzy. Mówią oni, że jakaś ściana "oddycha" lub "nie oddycha", przy czym termin ten jest zwykle traktowany przez nich jako termin pierwotny i nie wymagający definiowania.
    Autorzy przeprowadzili kilka rozmów wyjaśniających z "użytkownikami" tego terminu. Okazało się, że przez "oddychanie ścian" rozumieją oni zjawisko dyfuzyjnego odpływu pary wodnej z pomieszczenia poprzez samą ścianę zewnętrzną. Zjawisko to uważa się za korzystne, gdyż ma chronić pomieszczenia przed nadmiernym zawilgoceniem eksploatacyjnym powietrza i jego konsekwencjami (kondensacja wewnętrzna, rozwój pleśni i grzybów, itp). Należy przy tym podkreślić, że kontekst wypowiedzi o "oddychaniu ścian" jest zawsze taki, że zjawisko to, lub jego brak, ma istotny wpływ na "mechanizm" usuwania nadmiaru pary wodnej z pomieszczenia.
    Nieuniknioną konsekwencją ocieplenia ścian zewnętrznych budynku jest nie tylko znaczne zwiększenie oporu cieplnego przegród; może mieć miejsce także zwiększenie ich oporu dyfuzyjnego, niekiedy nawet kilkukrotne.  

W konsekwencji nierzadko można spotkać się z poglądem, że w wyniku ocieplenia ścian nastąpiło pogorszenie komfortu pomieszczeń, gdyż wyeliminowane lub znacznie ograniczone zostało "oddychanie" ścian zewnętrznych, które uważane jest za ich korzystną cechę.
    Samo zjawisko przepływu dyfuzyjnego przepływu pary wodnej przez przegrody zewnętrzne - w przypadku występowania różnicy ciśnień cząstkowych pary wodnej po obydwu jej stronach - jest niepodważalnym faktem fizycznym. Faktem jest też, że wielkością tego przepływu można w pewnym zakresie "sterować" na etapie projektowania i/lub termomodernizacji. Zasadne jest natomiast pytanie, czy wielkość tego przepływu może mieć jakieś znaczenie praktyczne i być porównywalna z usuwaniem pary wodnej poprzez wentylację. Ustalenie tego jest właśnie celem niniejszego artykułu.
    Warto przy tym zwrócić uwagę, że zagadnienie to nie jest czysto teoretyczne, lecz ma również aspekt praktyczny, a nawet handlowy. Uznanie bowiem, że zapewnienie "oddychania" ścian jest istotnym elementem wysokiego standardu technicznego pomieszczeń - prowadzić będzie w szczególności do preferowania tych materiałów termoizolacyjnych, które charakteryzują się możliwie małym oporem dyfuzyjnym; w praktyce płyt z wełny mineralnej zamiast styropianu.  

2. Założenia do analizy

    Analizę postanowiono przeprowadzić przez porównanie strumieni pary wodnej, wymienianych między pomieszczeniem i powietrzem zewnętrznym, na drodze dyfuzji przez ścianę zewnętrzną i na drodze wentylacji, przy różnych wartościach temperatury powietrza zewnętrznego.
    Do obliczeń przyjęto mieszkanie dla czterech osób o powierzchni użytkowej 65 m2 i powierzchni ścian zewnętrznych pełnych (z pominięciem okien) wynoszącej 30 m2. Z uwzględnieniem danych zawartych w [1] przyjęto łączną emisję wilgoci eksploatacyjnej (od ludzi oraz wydzielaną przy użytkowaniu) wynosi 300 g/h.

Założono, że ściany są z cegły pełnej, o grubości 25 cm i rozpatrzono 3 warianty: 
ściany nieocieplone, 
ściany ocieplone styropianem grubości 12 cm, 
ściany ocieplone płytami z wełny mineralnej o grubości 12 cm. 
    Warstwy izolacji cieplnej pokryte są cienkowarstwową wyprawą tynkarską mineralną, o małym oporze dyfuzyjnym. 
    Należy zaznaczyć, że wykonywanie analogicznych obliczeń dla innych materiałów ścian zewnętrznych (pustaki, beton komórkowy) nie znajduje uzasadnienia, gdyż ściany z tych materiałów charakteryzują się zbliżonym oporem dyfuzyjnym.
    Do obliczeń wymiany pary wodnej przez wentylację przyjęto jej dwie krotności: przeciętną (n = 0,8 h-1), na podstawie badań Zakładu Fizyki Cieplnej ITB, przeprowadzonych w sezonie 1999/2000 w kilkudziesięciu mieszkaniach w Warszawie [2] i słabą (n = 0,3 h-1), jak w mieszkaniach ze szczelnymi oknami. 
    Obliczenia wykonano przy założeniu temperatury powietrza wewnętrznego 20°C i dwóch wartości temperatury powietrza zewnętrznego: 0°C i -20°C; przy tych wartościach temperatury zawartość pary wodnej w powietrzu zewnętrznym wynosiła odpowiednio: 3,0 i 0,6 g/kg. 
    Wykonano również obliczenia, w których znacznie zróżnicowano wielkość emisji wilgoci w pomieszczeniu (od 75 do 600 g/h) i krotność wymiany powietrza (od 0,05 do 1,0 h-1) w celu pokazania, jak zmiany te wpływają na przepływ wilgoci przez ściany zewnętrzne. 
3. Udział "oddychania" ścian w usuwaniu pary wodnej z pomieszczeń

    Poniżej, w tablicy 1 oraz na rysunkach 1-3, przedstawiono wyniki obliczeń obrazujące zależność między przepływem dyfuzyjnym pary wodnej przez ściany zewnętrzne, a: 
rodzajem izolacji cieplnej ścian, 
emisją wilgoci w pomieszczeniu, 
krotnością wymiany powietrza oraz 
wilgotnością powietrza zewnętrznego. 

    Wyniki obliczeń (tablica 1) wskazują, że przy usuwaniu wilgoci eksploatacyjnej z pomieszczeń udział strumienia dyfuzji przez ściany zewnętrzne jest znikomy, a nieomal cała wilgoć eksploatacyjna (ponad 97%) jest usuwana przez wentylację nawet wtedy, gdy wentylacja jest mało wydajna.  


W przypadku przynajmniej przeciętnej sprawności wentylacji, przez ściany zewnętrzne dyfunduje najwyżej do 1% całkowitego strumienia pary wodnej usuwanej z pomieszczeń mieszkalnych. 
    Wpływ rodzaju izolacji cieplnej na wielkość przepływu pary wodnej przez ściany jest nieznaczny w wymiarze bezwzględnym. W szczególności zróżnicowanie strumienia pary wodnej dyfundującej przez ściany nieocieplone i ocieplone styropianem wynosi do 4 g/h w odniesieniu do przeciętnego mieszkania, jest zatem znikome w stosunku do strumienia pary wodnej usuwanej przez wentylację (ok. 300g/h). Jeszcze mniejszy jest wpływ temperatury powietrza zewnętrznego.  Analizując zagadnienie "oddychania" ścian można postawić pytanie, czy przepływ pary wodnej przez ściany zewnętrzne może wpłynąć na spadek wilgotności względnej powietrza w mieszkaniu. Wyniki odpowiednich obliczeń zostały przedstawione na rys. 3. Wynika z nich, że wpływ ten może być zauważalny jedynie przy niemal całkowitym braku wentylacji.  Przy krotności wymiany powietrza wynoszącej co najmniej 0,3 h-1 - różnica w wilgotności względnej powietrza między ścianami "oddychającymi" (nieocieplonymi) a "nieoddychającymi" (ocieplonymi styrop.) nie przekracza 2%, a zatem jest bez znaczenia praktycznego. Przy stałej emisji wilgoci widać wyraźnie, że wilgotność względna w pomieszczeniu zależy nie od "oddychania" ścian lecz od efektywności wentylacji.  


4. Wnioski 
Strumień pary wodnej przepływający przez ściany zewnętrzne z cegły pełnej typowego mieszkania stanowi od 0,5 do niespełna 3% całego strumienia pary wodnej usuwanej z mieszkania - to nieznaczne zróżnicowanie zależy od sprawności wentylacji (głównie) i emisji wilgoci w pomieszczeniu, a w mniejszym stopniu od rodzaju izolacji termicznej ścian oraz zawartości pary wodnej w powietrzu zewnętrznym. 


Typowe ściany zewnętrzne nie są zatem w stanie nawet częściowo zastąpić wentylacji w funkcji usuwania pary wodnej z pomieszczeń, gdyż zyski eksploatacyjne pary wodnej są wielokrotnie większe od tej jej ilości, która w warunkach rzeczywistych może przepłynąć dyfuzyjnie przez ściany zewnętrzne mieszkania, nawet gdyby zrezygnować z ocieplania ich styropianem dla nie zwiększania ich oporu dyfuzyjnego. 



Nie znajduje zatem uzasadnienia podejmowanie specjalnych zabiegów, prowadzących do zapewnienia ścianom zewnętrznym jak największej paroprzepuszczalności, a zwłaszcza "zrzucanie winy" za nadmierną wilgotność w pomieszczeniach na ściany zewnętrzne, jako "nie oddychające", na przykład w wyniku ocieplenia ich styropianem. W szczególności wyniki obliczeń nie upoważniają do formułowania specjalnych zaleceń do projektowania lub termomodernizacji budynków mieszkalnych - ukierunkowanych na zapewnienie minimalnego oporu dyfuzyjnego warstw ściany zewnętrznej i/lub ocieplenia. 

[/url]

----------


## mdzalewscy

no tak, mądrzejści od dawna to wiedzieli, dlatego nie zastanawiałem się zbytnio: wełna czy styropian, ale jak dobrą i oszczędną (strata ciepła) wentylacje zrobić.

----------


## Sp5es

Dla rzetelności -

Grzebiąc w starych forach znalazłem też następną informację. 

http://www.muratorplus.pl/ED329ABF6A...D4CE2EF44F.htm

Wynika z niej, że jest mniej źle, niż można wnioskować z pierwszego opracowania. Ale wniosek i tak jest jeden.

Wietrzyć, wietrzyć, wietrzyć...

----------


## chemik

Witam!

To nie ściany oddychają! To dom oddycha wentylacją. Dlatego- wentylować, wentylować, wentylować.......................................  ................................

----------


## budulec

a może pójść jeszcze za ciosem i wykonać na forum wykresy przepływów wilgotnościowo -cieplnych typowych przegród budowlanych, oczywiście z komentarzem i zaleceniami ? później można byłoby się zająć akumulacja ciepła i statecznością cieplną ścian. problemy z wyborem materiałów pozostałyby te same, ale wybory podejmowane byłyby bardziej świadomie.
pzdr

----------


## Sp5es

Budulec, pomysł jest świetny. I tak to właśnie zrobię. Na razie zbieram materiały i się dokształcam...
Tę to właśnie drogą natrafiłem na te fajne artykuły.

Nie wszyscyy sobie zdają sprawę, że 1 cm tynku CW na ścianie z BK znakomicie zmienia układ wilgotnościowy, nie mówiąc o jakimś ociepleniu od wewnątrz.

----------


## Sp5es

Budulec, pomysł jest świetny. I tak to właśnie zrobię. Na razie zbieram materiały i się dokształcam...
Tę to właśnie drogą natrafiłem na te fajne artykuły.

Nie wszyscyy sobie zdają sprawę, że 1 cm tynku CW na ścianie z BK znakomicie zmienia układ wilgotnościowy, nie mówiąc o jakimś ociepleniu od wewnątrz.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> a może pójść jeszcze za ciosem i wykonać na forum wykresy przepływów wilgotnościowo -cieplnych typowych przegród budowlanych, oczywiście z komentarzem i zaleceniami ? później można byłoby się zająć akumulacja ciepła i statecznością cieplną ścian. problemy z wyborem materiałów pozostałyby te same, ale wybory podejmowane byłyby bardziej świadomie.
> pzdr


już to proponowałem i niestety nic z tego nie bedzie, bo nie jest w interesie producentów. Jedyne co podają to współczynnik cieplny, ilość sztuk na metr, ciężar, itd.... Jakiekolwiek inne porównania są oparte na opiniach użytkowników, a nawet na ich fantazji no i oczywiście reklamie producentów

*Ja chciałbym wiedzieć*, porównując BK z PH, SILKĄ 

założenia: np. ścianie 2W (12cm wełna + warstwa nośna o grubości 25cm)

- co szybciej się nagrzewa (w takich samych warunkach), wynik podany w liczbach
- co dłużej akumuluje ciepło (np. po trzech dniach niedogrzewania, gdzie będzie cieplej)
- wyliczenia wilgotność i paroprzepuszczalność tych materiałów, mikroklimat, wszystko dokładnie wyliczone i podane w liczbach, itd....
- inne konkretne porównania

Obecne porównania mówią tylko o tym w czym łatwiej się wierci, co jest lżejsze, itd..

----------


## budulec

ok, więc musimy ustalić kilka faktów (danych):
Dla interesujących nas materiałów (BK, PH, Silka, wełna, styropian) musimy wyszukać w normach lub broszurach technicznych lub uzyskać od producentów następujące informacje: 
lambda (współczynnik przewodności cieplnej[W/m*C]) lub R (opór cieplny dla określonej grubości lub w przypadku elementów niejednorodnych [m2*C/W]),
r (opór dyfuzyjny [m2*h*hPa/g]) lub delta(współczynnik przepuszczalności pary wodnej materiału [g/(m*h*hPa)])
gamma (gęstość objętościową [kg/m3])
C (ciepło właściwe[kJ/(kg*C])
Oraz musimy zdecydować się jaką wilgotność i temperaturę wewnętrzną przyjmujemy do obliczeń (proponuję 20stopni i 50%), dla jakiej strefy klimatycznej wykonujemy obliczenia (proponuję -20stopni
 na zewnątrz, chyba III strefa)
Tynk wewnętrzny i zewnętrzny proponuję na razie pominąć.
Dla niektórych materiałów dane mogą być różne dla różnych producentów, więc musimy wybrać średnią.
pzdr

----------


## Bogdan Chmielecki

P. prof.   jest ciekawostką, jeszcze kilka lat temu z jego popularnych publikacji wynikało coś zupełnie przeciwnego. Cóż widocznie równowaga styropianowo - wełniana w kieszeni P. Prof. osiągnęła nowy wymiar ?

Z tego co z różnymi ludźmi z branży rozmawiałem: chodzi o to by ze ściany mogło wyjść więcej wilgoci niż wejść, czyli że jak się daje warstwę paroszczelną to od środka (jak w dachu) a przez "oddychające" ściany n.p. z porotermu może respirować ok. 3% całej wilgoci z domu !!! (czyli pominąć i WENTYLOWAĆ !!!! - jak już dawno chemik zaważył !!)

----------


## w40

Kiedyś moja prababcia przechowywała jedzenie w naczyniach z wypalonej gliny, wiec według niej szkło i porcelana maja zupełnie różne własności - dlatego nigdy nie korzystała ze szklanych naczyń. 
A na temat: artykuły w prasie bardzo często są w ten albo inny sposób sponsorowane, no bo z jakiego powodu sz. p. profesor będzie się udzielać na łamach stron 'styropianowych'.

----------


## mdzalewscy

*Więc może Szanowy Murator na łamach świetnego Czasopisma, zrobił by w końcu profesjonalne porównanie.*

Nie, że dany materiał na dobre właściwości akumulacyjne (według producenta), ale podałby konkretne zmierzone wyniki, mające na celu potwierdzenie charakterystyk danych materiałów. Bo jakie jest przybliżone "U", co jest twardsze i gdzie lepiej bruzdy się robi to już było 100 razy.

----------


## awt

Wg mnie akumulacyjność zależy proporcjonalnie od ciężaru. Wszystkie materiały mają podobny skład chemiczny (związki krzemu, wapnia),  różny jest tylko kształt pustaków i struktura wewntrzna (pory, kanały, itp.)
Dla mnie byłoby to tak:
1. silikaty, beton
2. cegła pełna
3. ceramika poryzowana
4. beton komórkowy (im mniejsza odmina tym gorsza akumulacyjność)
5. bale
6. szkielet drewniany

Śmieszy mnie reklama Ytongu jakoby ich pustaki miały dużą akumalacyjność. To jest jawna nieuczciwa reklama!!

----------


## rafałek

Widzę, że wiosna już w pełni i rusza na całego sezon budowlany bo pewne tematy odżywają na nowo... Ciekawe jakimi wnioskami się to skończy w tym roku?

----------


## Patos

Świat się zmienia, ludzie, materiały i technologie, inwestorzy nie chcą czegoś przegapić, muszą sami dojrzeć do pewnych spraw, chcą potwierdzenia słuszności danego wyboru.

----------


## budulec

awt to co napisałeś(aś) to są właśnie mity. Jeśli dopiszesz do tego przy każdym z materiałów jego pojemność cieplną (ilość zakumulowanego ciepła w 1m2 ściany lub warstwy) najlepiej w kJ/m2 to to będą już fakty.

----------


## cinczak

> Obliczenia wykonano przy założeniu temperatury powietrza wewnętrznego 20°C i dwóch wartości temperatury powietrza zewnętrznego: 0°C i -20°C; przy tych wartościach temperatury zawartość pary wodnej w powietrzu zewnętrznym wynosiła odpowiednio: 3,0 i 0,6 g/kg. 
>     [/url]


Nie czytałem wszystkiego, ale zainteresowały mnie powyższe założenia do analizy. Może jednak wilgoć wychodziła z domu, a zatrzymywała się na ostatniej przegrodzie jaką był tynk. Powodem tego mogła być właśnie ujemna temperatura

----------


## Jarzeb

> P. prof.   jest ciekawostką, jeszcze kilka lat temu z jego popularnych publikacji wynikało coś zupełnie przeciwnego. Cóż widocznie równowaga styropianowo - wełniana w kieszeni P. Prof. osiągnęła nowy wymiar ?
> 
> Z tego co z różnymi ludźmi z branży rozmawiałem: chodzi o to by ze ściany mogło wyjść więcej wilgoci niż wejść, czyli że jak się daje warstwę paroszczelną to od środka (jak w dachu) a przez "oddychające" ściany n.p. z porotermu może respirować ok. 3% całej wilgoci z domu !!! (czyli pominąć i WENTYLOWAĆ !!!! - jak już dawno chemik zaważył !!)


witam
dokladnie tak samo ja ten problem widze
"wentylacja" przez sciany to jakis absurd - wiec zalozenie opracowania raczej conajmniej dziwne
problem w tym aby ta wilgoc co przechodzi przez sciany nagle nie napotkala przeszkody i zaczela sie "kisic"
sorka za nie techniczne wyrazenie
pzdr

----------


## andrzejek

[quote="Sp
4. Wnioski 
Strumień pary wodnej przepływający przez ściany zewnętrzne z cegły pełnej typowego mieszkania stanowi od 0,5 do niespełna 3% całego strumienia pary wodnej usuwanej z mieszkania - to nieznaczne zróżnicowanie zależy od sprawności wentylacji (głównie) i emisji wilgoci w pomieszczeniu, a w mniejszym stopniu od rodzaju izolacji termicznej ścian oraz zawartości pary wodnej w powietrzu zewnętrznym. 


Typowe ściany zewnętrzne nie są zatem w stanie nawet częściowo zastąpić wentylacji w funkcji usuwania pary wodnej z pomieszczeń, gdyż zyski eksploatacyjne pary wodnej są wielokrotnie większe od tej jej ilości, która w warunkach rzeczywistych może przepłynąć dyfuzyjnie przez ściany zewnętrzne mieszkania, nawet gdyby zrezygnować z ocieplania ich styropianem dla nie zwiększania ich oporu dyfuzyjnego. 



Nie znajduje zatem uzasadnienia podejmowanie specjalnych zabiegów, prowadzących do zapewnienia ścianom zewnętrznym jak największej paroprzepuszczalności, a zwłaszcza "zrzucanie winy" za nadmierną wilgotność w pomieszczeniach na ściany zewnętrzne, jako "nie oddychające", na przykład w wyniku ocieplenia ich styropianem. W szczególności wyniki obliczeń nie upoważniają do formułowania specjalnych zaleceń do projektowania lub termomodernizacji budynków mieszkalnych - ukierunkowanych na zapewnienie minimalnego oporu dyfuzyjnego warstw ściany zewnętrznej i/lub ocieplenia. 

Hmm,  jestem zgola innego zdania.Już kiedyś zreszta wypowiadalem sie na ten temat.Artykuł jest pelen przeklaman a wnioski wlasnie po analizie podanych tabel i wykresow nasuwaja sie zgola inne.Naciagane zalozenia wg ktorych sciana z cegly pelnej jest traktowana identycznie jak lekki gazobeton o zgola innym przeciez oporze dyfuzyjnym itp., pisane tendencyjnie zgodnie z zalozoną teza, i o dziwo, wszyscy to akceptuja.Idąc tym tropem rozumowania twierdze, że niewazne w czym chodzimy ubrani, czy w ubraniu np. z bawelny, czy z membrana oddychajacą np. Windstoper czy w ubraniu z gumy czy folii.Najwazniejsza jest wentylacja..czyli chodzimy rozpieci do pępka.., ale co zrobić z fantem, gdy komuś wlasnie w zimę jest zimno i chodzi zapiety pod szyję, no , może tylko zapiety do piersi.Jeśli prawda jest jak piszą "szanowni autorzy" to po kiego grzyba stosowac tzw. paroizolacje  np. w ociepleniu welną poddaszy czy kanadyjczykach?Taki drobiazg, wystarczy wentylacja  i już.Przecież  jesli sciana, obojetnie jaka,  z zewnatrz pokryta jest warstwa o wyzszym oporze dyfuzyjnym, to ta ilosc pary wodnej, ktora do niej czy ktos chce czy nie wejdzie, bedzie miala problemy, by ujsc na zewnatrz.No i bedzie sie wykraplać pod styropianem...Wilgotna sciana natomiast nie jest dla mnie rzecza obojetną, ani tym bardziej dla jej potencjalnych ulubiencow jak plesnie czy grzyby.I o to ryzyko, że dyfuzja pary wodnej napotka bariere, ktora zahamuje jej migracje w calym tym problemie chodzi.Dla chcacych pomyslec proponuje prosty przyklad, jesli jedziemy np. autostrada trzema pasami ruchu, i nagle mamy zweżenie jezdni, z trzech pasow robi sie jeden, to czy nie powstanie w miejscu zweżenia i przed nim korek z aut?A jesli aut bedzie nadal przybywac, to cala autostraada powoli stanie sie zakorkowana.Ja tutaj nie odkrywam nic nowego, o tym sie pisze juz od niepamietam kiedy, tylko zapewne teraz dla potrzeb producentow styropianu zamowiono odpowiednią "doktryno-ekspertyzę", ktora rzeczywiscie sie sprawdza, sądząc po tylu wypowiedziach.

----------


## budulec

no to andrzejek pojechałeś... ale moja rada zamiast za budowanie wez się za golenie owiec. pzdr

----------


## Bogdan Chmielecki

andrzejek; Jarzeb
Podpisuję się pod Waszymi wypowiedziami !
budulec: ile płacisz za strzyżenie, pytają u mnie różni o pracę to Ci podeśle !
Podpowiedź: tzw. Wykres Moliera sporo pokazuje w tej materii, a jak ktoś jest leniwy to foliuje ściany folią paroszczelną i niczego nie liczy.
pzdr.

----------


## budulec

Bogdan jestem łysy tak więc u mnie nie zarobią za dużo. Mam również nadzieje, że andrzejek się nie obraził, przecież owieczki to miłe zwierzątka. Co do wypowiedzi to trudno się z nimi zgodzić lub nie bo wszystko co tu do tej pory opisane (jak na razie również przeze mnie) to są mity i można o nich tylko "gdybać".  Proponowłem wcześniej, żeby skupić się na faktach, ale nie temat nie został podjęty. W związku z tym pomyśłałem, że nikt nie jest tym zainteresowany . Odnośnie mitów to dorzucę jeszcze dwa pytania:
1. Dlaczego dajecie paroizolację na dach (w znaczny sposób zwiększając jej opór dyfuzyjny) ? Przecież dach to by dopiero "oddychał"
2. Wytłumaczcie mi jak "oddychanie" ma się do wszystkich nowoczesnych hoteli, biur itp, nie mówiąc już o eksperymentach, czyli tych budowanych pod wodą? 
pzdr

----------


## Bogdan Chmielecki

Do budulec:
Miałem na myśli Twoje owce !; ale do rzeczy:
Jak zapewne zauważyłeś jestem zwolennikiem wentylacji z rekuperacją, pomp ciepła, zafoliowanych ścian,  GWC, podłogówki, ... , i jeszcze paru rzeczy, bo takie w domu mam i mi służą. I jestem przeciwnikiem "oddychania ścian" no tu nawet trudno mówić o byciu przeciwnikiem czegoś czego nie ma !
Problem wygląda tak (przerysowany): W domu + 20 na zewn. -10 i tu i tu 50% wilgotności; ale w 1 m3 powietrza w domu jest WIELOKROTNIE więcej pary wodnej, i to się chce wyrównać (dokł. wyrównać się chcą ciśnienia cząsteczkowe po obu stronach muru), no i jak tak sobie przenika (żeby się wyrównać) przez n.p. ścianę z Ytonga jednowarstwową to w tej ścianie się robi coraz zimniej i wzrasta wilgotność względna (wykres Moliera), no i jak w jakimś miejscu osiągnie pow. 100% to tam będzie woda lub szron (lód), no a jak ten tynk czy co tam na zewnątrz nie zatrzymuje respiracji to układ działa. Ale jak jest woda w ścianie to takie miejsce już niczego nie może zaizolować (woda świetnie przewodzi ciepło) n o i proces się pogłębia lawinowo !!!. CZyli jak ściany (albo jak i dawniej dach) zafoliujemy od wewnątrz szczelnie to nie będzie tej wędrówki wilgoci (będzie ale b. mała)
no a ściana będzie sucha, czyli "ciepła". Pewien mój znajomy powiedział mi że zrozumiem jak to jest, jeżeli powiem dlaczego jak się robi podłogę na gruncie to bezpośrednio na piasek daje się wełnę mineralna, potem folię, potem wylewkę, a wełna będzie sucha (a o to że tak to jest, mogę się o grubszą sumę założyć i udowodnić, no chyba że jest powódź !).

Podsumowanie: IZOLOWAĆ ile wlezie; nie wpuszczać wilgoci z domu w przegrody- izolacje (dach, ściany, posadzki); wentylować (chłodzić) centralnie; nie ogrzewać powietrzem (konflikt z wentylacją); ogrzewać podłogowo, ściennie; w zależności od wielkości domu ogrzewać racjonalnie odpowiednim systemem, a od 80 - 100 m2 pompą ciepła oczywiście.
W zasadzie jakiekolwiek odstępstwa od tego co napisałem mszczą się kosztami eksploatacji, brakiem komfortu.

Bogdan Chmielecki (d. redaktor merytoryczny w Informatorze Instalacyjnym Wyd. Murator, obecnie producent pomp ciepła).

----------


## Bogdan Chmielecki

Do andrzejek: 
Ta autostrada to super (to poezja), a jak się z wąskiej drogi się autostrada robi, to korka chyba nie będzie !  :big grin:  ?
Mam właśnie tak i dokładnie widać gdzie folia pod g-k jest dziurawa !!!

----------


## MarcinU

> Widzę, że wiosna już w pełni i rusza na całego sezon budowlany bo pewne tematy odżywają na nowo... Ciekawe jakimi wnioskami się to skończy w tym roku?


Taaaa... też juz kilka takich wątków pamiętam. Z niecierpliwością czekam na końcowe (o ile będą   :cool:  ) wnioski.

----------


## Jezier

Ja mam już od dawna jeden wniosek. Tzw "oddychanie" to wada.

----------


## pattaya

Dziwi mnie fakt,że dla większości osób ocieplających wełną paroprzepuszczalność jest koronnym argumentem za zakupem tejże.Ja również planuję użyć wełny ,ale nigdy nie motywowałem tego "oddychaniem ścian ".Dla mnie ważna jest izolacja akustyczna i mniejsza szansa na osiedlenie się w wełnie gryzoni,ptaków i owadów.

----------


## budulec

a więc czas na fakty
b. panie redaktorze (owieczki już ogolone  :big grin:  ) widzę, że dużo czytałeś (nie ze wszystkim co napisałeś się do końca zgadzam ale o tym może później) w związku z tym proszę o konstruktywne pytania oraz pomoc w obalaniu mitów.
Jako stan wilgotnościowy przegród określa się całokształt przebiegu procesów związanych z zawilgoceniem i wysychaniem materiałów w przegrodach budowlanych. Zawilgocenie przegród jest zjawiskiem niekorzystnym ze względów higieniczno-sanitarnych, korozji chemicznej i biologicznej oraz zwiększonych strat ciepła.Przy projektowaniu przegród budowlanych dąży się do stanu wilgotności tzw. ustabilizowanej. Jest to zależne od wielu czynników (zmiennych), w związku z tym do wszystkich rozważań przyjmuje się te najbardzej niekorzystne tzn. występujące w okresie zimowym. Tyle tytułem wstępu 
PUNKT ROSY: jest to temperatura, dla której ciśnienie pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu staje się ciśnieniem stanu nasycenia.
Uproszczając: punkt rosy zależy od temperatury i wilgotności i jeżeli któryś z tych parametrów się zmieni to zmieni się również temperatura punktu rosy. Tu należy obalić pierwszy mit tzn. kiedy skrapla się nam na powierzchni ściany nie należy podnosić temperatury wewnątrz pomieszczenia bez zmniejszenia wilgotności. Podniesienie temperatury (przy tej samej wilgotności) powoduje również wzrost temperatury punktu rosy, a co za tym idzie nie eliminuje zjawiska skrablania. Temperaturę w pomieszczeniu należy bezwzględnie obniżyć. I tak dla przykładu :
punkt rosy dla wilgotności 50% i temp 20 st. wynosi ts = 9,3 st
dla wilgotności 60% i temp 20 st wynosi ts= 12 st
dla wilg. 50% i temp 18 st wynosi ts=8,8 st
dla wilg. 50% i temp 25 st wynosi ts=13,9
a teraz muszę poczytać jak wklejać tabelki i opisy, wtedy będzie trochę szybciej. pzdr

----------


## Bogdan Chmielecki

O ile definicja punktu rosy jest poprawna to jej uproszczenie nie !, a wnioski zupełnie; rosa (skroplenie) pojawi się wtedy gdy w tym miejscu gdzie się pojawi; wilgotność względna osiągnie ponad 100%. Ale umyślmy sobie takie doświadczenie: zamknijmy hermetycznie pokój, zróbmy tylko malutki otworek z labiryntem do sąsiedniego pokoju. Niech temperatura będzie np. 10 st.C a wilgotność 90%, załączmy teraz w tym pokoju grzejnik powietrza i ogrzejmy je n.p. do 25 st.C , temperatura wzrośnie, masowa zawartość pary wodnej w powietrzu nieznacznie się zmieni (bo zarówno powietrze jak woda się rozprężą), wilgotność względna *znacznie  ZMALEJE*. Oczywiście w pokoju zmieni się masa powietrza i pary wodnej, a ciśnienie pozostanie stałe, no i punkt rosy też (prawie) bo zawartość wody w powietrzu [g/kg] prawie się nie zmieni ! Qrcze jak trudno mi już się posłużyć wykresem Moliera, no może dlatego że zamiast się z tym p... , to lepiej wilgoci do przegrody nie wpuszczać nie trzeba wtedy pracowicie analizować wykresów, czy czegoś obliczać. 
Aha jeżeli ogrzewam powietrze a chciałbym zachować tam stałą wilgotność względną to muszę tam sporo wody dorzucić !!!

budulec: wyszukaj i zobacz wykres Moliera, to Ci wiele wyjaśni !!!

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Ktoś wcześniej miał wątpliwości co do akumulacyjności cieplnej BK (np. ytong). No więc ja przypomnę, że twierdzę od jakiegoś czasu że zbyt duża akumulacyjność cieplna ścian jest wadą. bo u mnie (ściany JW z BK odm 400, 36.5 cm) gdy włączy się ogrzewanie po nocnym obniżeniu (grzejniki mają max temp. zasilania 60 stC - w zimie) to przez pierwsze 0.5 godz w ogóle nie obserwuję wzrostu temp. w pomieszczeniach (tzn. powiedzmy gdzieś tak w srodku pomieszczenia, a nie zaraz koło grzejnika). Wnioskuję że bezwładność (a więc i akumulacyjność) ścian jest ZA DUŻA ! Nie mam możliwości w związku z tym szybko, "na zawołanie" ogrzać domu - np. gdy powrócę z wyjazdu, a w domu zostawiłem temp. obniżoną .... A co dopiero by było gdyby to była ceramika ....
pozdr - Krzysiek
PS Co do oddychania - postrzegam to jako cechę niekoniecznie polegającą na oddawaniu wilgoci ze srodka domu na zewnątrz ( bo to robi wentylacja), tylko pewną stabilizację wilgotności wewnątrz: przy wzroście wilgotności w domu ściany pochłaniają część wilgoci , a "oddają" ją, gdy wilgotność z jakiegoś powodu spadnie. Oczywiście nie ma to nic wspólnego z tym jakie ocieplenie jest na zewnątrz. Natomiast wydaje mi się że gdy dom jest świeżo postawiony i ocieplić go materiałem słabo przepuszczalnym dla pary wodnej, to wilgoć technologiczna może z domu ujść tylko przez intensywną wentylację. Gdyby ściana była JW lub z ociepleniem przepuszczalnym - część wilgoci z wnętrza ścian nośnych może zostać odprowadzona przez zewnętrzną powierzchnię tych ścian.

----------


## Bogdan Chmielecki

Do Krzysiek Marusza:
Jeżeli stosujesz obniżenia, to faktycznie przy dużej pojemności cieplnej domu (ścian) musisz dysponować dużą mocą, znacznie większą niż moc obliczeniowa strat dla danego budynku (jeżeli moc masz w równowadze dla -20/+20, i takie są faktycznie temperatury to osiągnięcie tego + 20 potrwa nieskończoność !!! (teoretycznie), (automatyki uczyłem się w czasach gdy używało się jeszcze radzieckich maszyn analogowych do modelowania m. in takich zjawisk ! A na oscyloskopie to było świetnie widać !

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Bogdan Chmielecki - ja tylko zwróciłem uwagę na pewne aspekty związane z bezwładnością cieplną; dlatego m. in. że i na tym Forum i w Muratorze można wyczytać, że duża akumulacyjność (i bezwładność) cieplna ścian jest zawsze zaletą [ a ja twierdzę że nie zawsze].
Co do asymptotycznego "zbliżania się" temp. rzeczywistej do zadanej mnie też w szkole uczyli  :smile:  - na szczęście w realu tak źle nie jest (mam nadmiar mocy kotła w stosunku do zapotrzebowania)

pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## budulec

Krzysiek Marusza: o akumulacji i stateczności ścian później
Bogdan Chmielecki: myślałem, że jako b. redaktor masz przekonanie do teorii, a nie opierasz wszystko na pseudodoświadczeniach  :Wink2:  
W związku z niezrozumieniem tematu trochę więcej teorii:„ Powietrze atmosferyczne można potraktować jako mieszaninę suchego powietrza i pary wodnej. Zawarta w powietrzu para wodna wywiera pewne ciśnienie cząstkowe, które wraz z ciśnieniem cząstkowym suchego powietrza składa się na ciśnienie atmosferyczne powietrza. Pojęcie pary wodnej nasyconej  określa się stan (dla określonej temperatury), w którym ciśnienie cząstkowe pary wodnej, jak i zawartość pary wodnej w powietrzu ma wartość maksymalną. Ciśnienie cząstkowe pary wodnej zależy od temp. pow. ze wzrostem rośnie, ze spadkiem maleje. Maksymalna ilość pary wodnej w 1m3 powietrza w danej temp. lub maksymalne ciśnienie cząstkowe nazywa się wilgotnością absolutną. W normalnych warunkach powietrze nie jest całkowicie nasycone parą wodną i dlatego w celu określenia stopnia jego zawilgocenia musimy posłużyć się określeniami: rzeczywiste ciśnienie pary wodnej (ciśnienie cząstkowe pary wodnej w powietrzu nienasyconym dla danej temperatury i ciśnienia atm.), wilgotność bezwzględna (masa pary wodnej zawarta w 1m3 suchego powietrza)./ Miarą nasycenia powietrza wilgocią jest wilgotność względna (procentowy stosunek ciśnienia cząstkowego do ciśnienia pary wodnej nasyconej, przy tej samej temperaturze i ciśnieniu powietrza. Im większa jest wilgotność względna powietrza tym jest ono bardziej wilgotne. Np. przy tej samej wilgotności względnej (np. 60%) 1m3 powietrza w temp. +20 zawiera 10,39 g pary wodnej, a w temp. –10 tylko 1,28g. Ze wzrostem temperatury, przy stałej zawartości wilgoci w powietrzu , wilgotność względna zmniejsza się. Natomiast przy ochładzaniu, przy stałej zawartości wilgoci, wilgotność względna zwiększa się, aż w pewnej temp. osiągnie 100%. Tą temperaturę stanu nasycenia nazywa się temperaturą punktu rosy .”
moze ktoś podpowie jak dołączyć plik *.pdf. Umieściłem w nim porównanie ścian
pzdr

----------


## budulec

Krzysiek Marusza: chodziło mi oczywiście o stateczność cieplną ściany pzdr

----------


## Jezier

Jeśli mi wyślesz ten plik pocztą to może go zamieszczę   :Wink2:  
Jeśli wolisz sam to musisz umieścić go na jakimś serwerze i dać do niego linka. A jeśli chcesz wkleić obrazek to ten plik pdf musisz najpierw zamienić na format graficzny np. jpg lub gif.

----------


## tradycjonalista

> Ktoś wcześniej miał wątpliwości co do akumulacyjności cieplnej BK (np. ytong). No więc ja przypomnę, że twierdzę od jakiegoś czasu że zbyt duża akumulacyjność cieplna ścian jest wadą. bo u mnie (ściany JW z BK odm 400, 36.5 cm) gdy włączy się ogrzewanie po nocnym obniżeniu (grzejniki mają max temp. zasilania 60 stC - w zimie) to przez pierwsze 0.5 godz w ogóle nie obserwuję wzrostu temp. w pomieszczeniach (tzn. powiedzmy gdzieś tak w srodku pomieszczenia, a nie zaraz koło grzejnika). Wnioskuję że bezwładność (a więc i akumulacyjność) ścian jest ZA DUŻA ! Nie mam możliwości w związku z tym szybko, "na zawołanie" ogrzać domu - np. gdy powrócę z wyjazdu, a w domu zostawiłem temp. obniżoną .... A co dopiero by było gdyby to była ceramika ....
> pozdr - Krzysiek
> [...].


Duża akumulacyjność jest zaletą latem. Dzięki temu w zasadzie nie trzeba w naszym klimacie instalować w domach instalacji klimatyzacyjnych . Gdybyś zbudował dom w lekkiej konstrukcji o małej akumulacyjności to warunki klimatyczne w czasie upałów byłyby opłakane. Duża akumulacyjnośc cieplna działa jak stabilizator temperatury coś na podobieństwo zasobnika w instalacji c.w.u. Zimą oczywiście jest analogicznie. Zaletą dużej akumulacyjności budynku jest powolny spadek temperatury w czasie awarii c.o. , łagodzenie nagłych zmian parametrów cieplnych instalacji. Gdy instalacja c.o. pracuje przerwami to praktycznie nie jest to odczuwalne bo powietrze w pomieszczeniach nagrzewa się od przegród, grzejników, podłóg grzewczych. Tylko przy ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym komfort jest gorszy bo taki stabilizujacy wpływ akumulacyjności przegród budynku na temperaturę powietrza jest nieco  mniejszy. Wadą dużej akumulacyjności jest brak możliwości  nagłych zmian temperatury i nieco trudniejsze warunki regulacji. Przez co regulatory moga być nieco droższe.

----------


## Jezier

> Dla mnie ważna jest izolacja akustyczna.


Z tego co pamiętam ocieplałeś wełną lamelową. Z ciekawości pytam, czy widziałeś jakieś porównanie izolacyjności akustycznej między ścianą ocieploną wełną lamelową a styropianem. Ja nie spotkałem i jestem ciekaw.

----------


## budulec

Jezier, mam nadzieję, że do Ciebie dotarło to zdążyłem wyprodukować. Resztę myślę, że sobie dopowiemy na forum jak to gdzieś umieścisz.

pzdr

----------


## Jezier

http://republika.pl/jezier/porownanie.pdf
http://republika.pl/jezier/porownanie1.pdf

----------


## budulec

Dzęki Jezier. Jak są jakieś pytania lub uwagi na gorąco to poproszę. Teraz mam zamiar pokazc jeszcze co dzieje się gdy jest za mało ocieplenia i jak się je da od środka. A póżniej pokarzę jak ważna jest paroszczelność od środka. Jeśli Ci to nie przeszkadza to pozwolę sobie przesłać to również do Ciebie. pzdr

----------


## Bogdan Chmielecki

Do: Krzyiek Marusza:
No właśnie to chciałem powiedzieć: jeżeli zamierzasz robić obniżenia temperatury w cyklu dobowym to duża pojemność cieplna (duża stała czasowa układu) jest szkodliwa: długo będzie stygł, długo się nagrzewał, lub dla szybkiego nagrzewania wymagał znacznie większej mocy !
Do: budulec:
Paroszczelność od środka jest tak ważna że mam ściany zewnętrzne ZAFOLIOWANE OD ŚRODKA BARDZO SZCZELNIE (dach zresztą też od srodka), mam nieodparte wrażenie że nasze poglądy są podobne. Ale dawanie ocieplenia od środka nie zawsze musi się źle skończyć ! 
Wszyskie Twoje "dane zapodane" sprawdzałem na wykresie Moliera; zgadzasz się z nim dokładniej niż to z wykresu mogę odczytać !!! (chyba masz większy    wykres)

W moim przypadku nie stosuję obniżeń, podwyższeń, i.t.p. ; ciepło z pomp ciepła jest stosunkowo tanie, ale właśnie w drugiej taryfie opłaca mi się forsować grzanie (bo jest jeszcze taniej). Mam oczywiście podłogówkę i co ciekawe zrobiłem ją tak że jest dość "szybka" jak na podłogówkę - już po 4 - 5 godzinach po wyłączeniu daje się to zauważyć ! (wylewka ma 4,5 - 5 cm; tylko !!!!).
Do wszystkich: może się mylę; ale to co opisuję to właśnie opiera się na teorii, i to raczej nie mojej, a tej powszechnie znanej n.p. ze szkoły średniej kursu fizyki

----------


## wlowik

No, nareszcie rozmowy fachow... (tfu,tfu...) NAUKOWCÓW, a nie jakieś czcze przepychanki. 
Jak widać podsumowanie (plik pdf.) jest optymistyczne. Wszystkie dopuszczone...
 :cool:

----------


## Sp5es

Widzę, ze temperatura wzrasta (z wilgocia zobaczymy).

1. Bezwładnośc cieplna budynku i jego akumulacyjnośc we wszystkich podrecznikach podawana jest za korzystny element w komforcie cieplnym.
Czas nagrzewania oczywiscie wzrasta - to bez watpienia. Ale za to wydłuża się tez czas wychladzania.

2. Wbrew temu co sie wydaje, DOPUSZCZALNA JEST KONDENSACJA PARY W SCIANACH ZEWNETRZNYCH (oczywiscie lepiej, aby jej nie bylo). Normy niemieckie okreslaja, ze 
a) nie moze to byc wiecej niz 500g/m2 sciany w sezonie
b) szybkosc kondensacji nie moze byc wieksza niz szybkosc parowania (kumulowalaby sie stopniowo woda)
Z tej m.in. przyczyny kladzie sie paroizolacje, aby ten naplyw ograniczyc i absolutna wielkość kondensacji. Tu wełna zdecydowanie gorzej się sprawuje niż styropian (przy kondensacji i wysokich wartościach - mimo hydrofobowania, przy kondensacji gnije), a lepiej przy odparowaniu - szybciej wychodzi (dlatego nie można dac tynku akrylowego na wełnę)

3. Standardowo akustycznie wełna bez wątpienia jest  lepsza. (ok.4 db)Aby to jednak działało, budynek...musi być położony w strefie narażonej na hałas. Jeśłi tak nie jest, bo leży w cichej okolicy i "normalym" otoczeniu jest to bez znaczenia. Dawanie tylko z tego powodu wełny - to stracona kasa.

Można standardowo założyć, że styropian niewiele zmiania wytłumienia, w niekorzystnym wariancie nawet wcale.

Temat wyciszeń przez ocieplenia jest niezwykle delikatny, bo bardzo dużo zależy od konstrukcji budynku, częstotliwości i nateżenia hałasu i wyciąganie ogólnych wniosków może prowadzić do fałszywych przesłanek.
Znane są nawet sporadyczne (b.rzadkie) przypadki wzrostu hałasu po nałożeniu ocieplenia (falowody, wywołane prawdopodobjie przez kołki), również w przypadku wełny.

4. Jarzeb, Bogdan
Jeśli macie informacje, lub gdzie je znaleźć na temat ewolucji poglądów Pana Profesora, chętnie poczytałbym je.

5. Oczywiscie optymalna jest budowa przegrody, gdy każda następna warstwa, stawia miejszy opór dyfuzyjny niż poprzednia.Wtedy są minimale szanse na kondensację.

6. Przy okazji - co to są wykresy Moliera (czego się odnoszą) i gdzie można sobie o tym poczytać?

----------


## Dżony

To jak to będzie jeśli zrobimy ścianę jednowarstwową ? Kondensacja wystąpi czy nie ? Ile tej wody w środku będzie ? Większość osób na forum które pobudowały domy z jednowarstwowego BK są zadowolone że jest bardzo ciepło ? A może ta kondensacja pary w ścianie wcale niczemu nie przeszkadza ?

----------


## rafałek

Ja się kiedyś zastanawiałem nd innym aspektem tej sprawy: Jesli woda skropli się w wełnie to źle, ale jesli woda wykrapla się w murze 1W i temperatura spadnie na dworze to teoretycznie strefa ta przesunie się do wnętrza domu, Czy nie może dojść w skrajnym przypadku do zamarzania wody w murze 1W i jego uszkodzenia? Rozważania są czysto akademickie?

----------


## andrzejek

> To jak to będzie jeśli zrobimy ścianę jednowarstwową ? Kondensacja wystąpi czy nie ? Ile tej wody w środku będzie ? Większość osób na forum które pobudowały domy z jednowarstwowego BK są zadowolone że jest bardzo ciepło ? A może ta kondensacja pary w ścianie wcale niczemu nie przeszkadza ?


W scianie jednowarstwowejc( pomijajac aspekt  tynku zewnetrznego i farby np. akrylowej) mamy sciane jednorodną, nie wystepuje na zewnatrz warstwa o wiekszym oporze dyfuzyjnym ,ktora proces migracji  pary wodnej na zewnatrz by blokowala.Ma to miejsce np. na jesieni, przy obfitych deszczach i wiatrach dochodzi do zawilgocenia takiej sciany, ale potem swobodnie schnie.

----------

nie musi byc nawet warstw o rozenj przepuszczalnosci 
jesli w domu jest te 20 °C to mamy punkt rosy w poblizu 10°C
najczesciej
czyli przy 0°C na zewnatrz wypada mniej wiecej ten punkt rosy w srodku
jesli jest zimniej na zewnatrz  to punk rosy wypadnie blizej wewnetrzej powierzchni sciany a co za tym idzie woda bedzie sie wykraplala, bo dyfuzja do miejsca skraplania bedzie wieksza niz od tego miejsca na zewnatrz
aby temu zapobiec nalezaloby stosowac od wewnatrz jakies opozniacze pary

----------


## andrzejek

1. Dlaczego dajecie paroizolację na dach (w znaczny sposób zwiększając jej opór dyfuzyjny) ? Przecież dach to by dopiero "oddychał"
2. Wytłumaczcie mi jak "oddychanie" ma się do wszystkich nowoczesnych hoteli, biur itp, nie mówiąc już o eksperymentach, czyli tych budowanych pod wodą? 
pzdr[/quote]
jeśli byles łaskaw zapoznac sie z watkiem, to w cytowanym artykule proces   oddychania był  potraktowany przecież nie jako oddychanie w pojeciu fizjologii, tylko jako proces usuwania pary wodnej z wnetrza budynku  na zewnatrz przez przegrody zewnetrzne.I nawet  mimo przeklaman wspomniany  artykul takiego procesu nie neguje, marginalizuje go tylko do czegoś nieistotnego.Pytanie  nr 1...jest zabawne, jeśli nie ma ryzyka migracji pary wodnej przez przegrode zewnetrzną (dach, poddasze itp.) to wlasnie idac tokiem Twojego rozumowania takiej paroizolacji nie powinno sie stosować, bo przecież wystarcza wentylacja.Niestety nie wystarcza i trzeba dać opożniacz pary, by zmniejszyć ryzyko migracjy pary wodnej do wełny mineralnej, ktora z minimalnym oprem dyfuzyjnym stanowi kiepska bariere dla pary wodnej..zawilgocenie...i spadek  funkcji ocieplajacych.Idąc  tropem Twojego rozumowania dalej, to można dawać folię w  takiej scianie nie przed wełnę mineralną (patrzac od wewnatrz), ale na zewnatrz wełny, bo przecież taka bariera jaką jest folia nie zaszkodzi w odparowaniu wilgoci, ktora sie tam dostanie, skoro ta wilgoć praktycznie nie istnieje, bo przecież jest "wentylacja" Poruszany problem wg mnie dotyczy nie tego, czy sciana oddycha ( a oddycha  w znaczeniu przepuszczalnosci pary wodnej), i w jakim stopniu oddycha (cegla pelna, gazobeton, protherm itp.), tylko tego, jakie są szanse i możliwosci na to, by ta para wodna , ktora do przegrody zewnetrznbej sie dostała, mogla ja swobodnie opuscić.I dlatego to nie moje zdanie, ani moja opinia ale wlasciwosci fizyczne  materialow ociepleniowych (wełna czy styropian) mowią o tym, że jeden z nich  te parę wodną ze sciany blokuje, majac wyższy od sciany opr dyfuzyjny, inny zaś ( wełna)  nie, ze wzgledu na mniejszy od sciany opor dyfuzyjny.Skrajnymi przykladami sa tu  przegrody zewnetrzne o dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym (beton, cegla pelna) oraz sciany np. szkieletowe, gdzie wypelnieniem tych scian jest np. welna mineralna i koniecznosc dania opoznaicza pary jakim jest folia o dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym. Nie ja wymyslilem zasadę, że sciany powinno sie budować w ten sposob, że kazda kolejna warstwa przegrody zewnetrznej jaka jest sciana, powinna być o mniejszym oporze dyfuzyjnym, jak  poprzednia.(patrzac od wewnatrz..warstwa o wiekszym oporze, kazda kolejna o mniejszym oporze dyfuzyjnym) Aż tyle i tylko tyle.

----------


## budulec

Wielkie dzięki Jezier za pomoc. Niestety nie na wiele się to zdało. Myślę, że za dużo jest spwcjalistów od lania wody. Miałem jeszcze te eszystkie wykresy i obliczenia opatrzyć komentarzem, ale chyba szkoda czasu. Mam nadzieję, że mimo wszystko ktoś skorzysta. W pliku porównanie1 jest oczywiście pokazane jak nie należy robić . pzdr

----------


## Jezier

*Budulec*. Nie zrażaj się. Z doświadczenia wiem, że ci co korzystają niewiele piszą. A przeciwnicy w dyskusji chociaż często prezentują marny poziom są bardzo potrzebni. Działają jak doping. Jest po co pisać.
Co do wykresów to chętniej zobaczyłbym jakiś wykres opierający się na całym sezonie grzewczym. Oraz jak się zmienia ilość wykraplanej pary wodnej w ścianie w czasie sezonu grzewczego w zależności od grubości izolacji. No i jak ściany radzą sobie potem ze schnięciem.

----------


## budulec

Jezier: Średnia miesięczna wilgotność względna powietrza zewnętrznego w okresie lata wynosi ok. 70% (nie zależy od stref klimatycznych), w okresie zimy nie przekracza 90%. Do obliczeń praktycznych przyjmuje się wilgotność względną w okresie zimowym przyjmuje się równą 85%. Do obliczeń powinno przyjąc się najbardziej niekorzystne warunki jakie mogą wystąpić. (jeśli kondensacja nie wystąpi w najgorsych warunkach, nie wystąpi również w lepszych). Do analizy bierze sie również warunki wewnątrz budynku (ja przyjąłem wilgotność 50% i temp. 20st). Oczywiście warunki będą uzależnione od wielu czyników np. w łazience, pralni, czy kuchni wilgotnoś i temperatura będą większe niż w pozostałych pomieszceniach (stąd tradycja kładzenia płytek ceramicznych i malowania farbą olejną w celu podwyższenia oporu dyfuzyjnego od wewnątrz przegrody). Tak więc jeśli interesują Cię jakieś konkretne warunki to daj znać. 
Jeśli wykresy się nie przetną ( sprawdzając dla typowych warunków okresu zimowego) kondensacja pary wodnej w przegrodzie nie nastąpi (patrz porównanie), jeśli jednak przegroda zostanie zle skonstruowana i wykresy sie przetną (patrz porównanie1) to kondensacja może wystąpić. Wtedy należy wykonać kolejne obliczenia w celu ustalenia temperatury początku kondensacji. Na podstawie obserwacji meteorologicznych (tablice) odczytuje się liczbę dób o temp. równej lub niższej od onej oraz srednią temp. w tym okresie ...... póżniej można określic ilość kondensatu W(g/m3) powstającego w przegrodzie w całym okresie kondensacji. Następnie sprawdza się czy wartość ta nie została przekroczona od dopuszczalnej dla materiału w którym nastąpi kondensacja.

----------


## budulec

Jeśli przyrost wilgotności materiału (od razu jest odpowiedz na post Sp5es) nie przekroczy maksymalnego przyrostu wilgotności materiału ( np. dla styropianu dopuszczalny wzrost jest 50%, dla welny 6%) przyjmuje się że dany materiał w zimę będzie nasiąkał, a w lecie odparowywał.

----------


## Sp5es

> To jak to będzie jeśli zrobimy ścianę jednowarstwową ? Kondensacja wystąpi czy nie ?


Wystąpi. To fizyka. Pytanie tylko gdzie się wykropli, ile i kiedy odparuje.




> Ile tej wody w środku będzie ?


Ile wyjdzie z obliczeń




> A może ta kondensacja pary w ścianie wcale niczemu nie przeszkadza ?


Kondensacja nie przeszkadza, o ile spełnione są warunki, jak wyżej opisane.

Czy przeszkadza? Pomalować taką ścianę farbą akrylową i patrzeć, co się będzie działo. To dobrze uwidacznia.

----------


## Sp5es

> Ja się kiedyś zastanawiałem nd innym aspektem tej sprawy: Jesli woda skropli się w wełnie to źle, ale jesli woda wykrapla się w murze 1W i temperatura spadnie na dworze to teoretycznie strefa ta przesunie się do wnętrza domu, Czy nie może dojść w skrajnym przypadku do zamarzania wody w murze 1W i jego uszkodzenia? Rozważania są czysto akademickie?


Idealnie logiczne rozumowanie. Może dojśc do zamarzania, przemarzania i rozsadzania ściany przy dużym zawilgoceniu.

----------


## Sp5es

> Ja się kiedyś zastanawiałem nd innym aspektem tej sprawy: Jesli woda skropli się w wełnie to źle, ale jesli woda wykrapla się w murze 1W i temperatura spadnie na dworze to teoretycznie strefa ta przesunie się do wnętrza domu, Czy nie może dojść w skrajnym przypadku do zamarzania wody w murze 1W i jego uszkodzenia? Rozważania są czysto akademickie?


Idealnie logiczne rozumowanie. Może dojśc do zamarzania, przemarzania i rozsadzania ściany przy dużym zawilgoceniu.

----------


## budulec

Sp5es jak do tej pory się zgadzaliśmy, natomiast z Twoimi ostatnimi postami niestety nie mogę się zgodzić. Kondensacja nie ma prawa występową w jakimkolwiek rodadzaju ścian, w przeciwnym razie nie byłyby one dopuszczone do stosowania. Oczywiście jeśli dla najbardziej niekorzystnych warunków natąpi kondensacja (oczywiście należy dążyć żeby nie wystąpiła) nie będzie to katastrofa (patrz moje posty wyżej) natąmiast jeśli w związku z tym dochodziłoby do rozsadzania ścian to byłaby to katastofa budowlana.

----------


## FREDY

Mam pytanie do "budulca" - skoro wilgotność i temperatura wewnątrz i na zewnątrz może się zmieniać, może być na zewnątrz cieplej ale i zimniej, może być w środku większa wilgotność ale i mniejsza, to jak to się ma do tych obliczeń.
W każdych obliczeniach coś przyjmujemy, ale przecież nie zawsze to coś jest prawidłowe.
Już kiedyś zadawałem pytanie na forum na które nikt mi nie odpowiedział- czy stosowanie paroizolacji na dachu nie spowoduje czasami odwrotnego skutku a mianowicie zawilgocenia wełny i więżby - szczególnie w lecie kiedy na zewnątrz jest cieplej i jest wyższa wilgotność bezwzględna niż w środku.   :Confused:

----------


## FREDY

I jeszcze jedny ważny wniosek z dyskusji - stosowanie farb mało paroprzepuszczalnych np.lateksowych czasami może mieć zbawienny wpływ na nasz dom.  :Lol:

----------


## budulec

Fredy: myślałem, że już o tym napisałem, ale widocznie niezbyt wyraźnie. Symulację przeprowadza się dla najniekorzystniejszych warunków. Co do farb i paroizolacji masz zupełną rację. O farbach już wspominałem (lamperie w łazienkach). Co do paroizolacji w dachu to należałoby rozważyć tą sytuacjię gdybyś w domu chciał wybudowac chłodnię lub mrożnię, w pozostałych wypadkach trudno mi sobie wyobrazić na zewnątrz +20, a wewnątrz -5. Jeśli chcesz to popdaj parametry które cie interesują i sprawdzimy (przecież to tylko fizyka). pzdr

----------


## Sp5es

> Mam pytanie do "budulca" - skoro wilgotność i temperatura wewnątrz i na zewnątrz może się zmieniać, może być na zewnątrz cieplej ale i zimniej, może być w środku większa wilgotność ale i mniejsza, to jak to się ma do tych obliczeń.


Dalej prawidłowo. Do obliczeń przyjmuje się warunki statystyczne, wynikające z wieloletnich obserwacji pogodowych.
Chwilowe warunki odbiegające od modelu nie naruszają równowagi średniej.

Jak chcesz projektować dom na chwilowe warunki ekstremalne, to też można. Tylko trzeba za te rozwiązania zapłacić.




> Już kiedyś zadawałem pytanie na forum na które nikt mi nie odpowiedział- czy stosowanie paroizolacji na dachu nie spowoduje czasami odwrotnego skutku a mianowicie zawilgocenia wełny i więżby - szczególnie w lecie kiedy na zewnątrz jest cieplej i jest wyższa wilgotność bezwzględna niż w środku.


Nie spowoduje, dlatego, że gradient temperatur i napływ wilgoci jest minimalny w porównaniu z zimą i przepływem przez przegrodę w kierunku zewnętrznym.

----------


## Sp5es

> Kondensacja nie ma prawa występową w jakimkolwiek rodadzaju ścian, w przeciwnym razie nie byłyby one dopuszczone do stosowania. Oczywiście jeśli dla najbardziej niekorzystnych warunków natąpi kondensacja (oczywiście należy dążyć żeby nie wystąpiła) nie będzie to katastrofa (patrz moje posty wyżej) natąmiast jeśli w związku z tym dochodziłoby do rozsadzania ścian to byłaby to katastofa budowlana.


Mamy różne zdania. Tak są optymalizowane profesjonalne programy do obliczeń cieplnych. Rozsadzanie nie nastąpi o ile zostaną zachowane warunki brzegowe jak wyżej - 500 g/m2.+ pozostałe warunki. Inaczej - to 5 g wody na 1 dm2 ściany grubości min 24 cm lub więcej. Dam tę wodę, rozsadź tę ścianę.

----------


## budulec

Sp5es naprawdę nie działa na mnie stwierdzenie "profesjonalne programy do obliczeń cieplnych) przeczytaj moje wcześniejsze posty dotyczace kondensacji pary wodnej w przegrodzie. Powołujesz się na jakieś warunki brzegowe, które nie bardzo rozumiem (prośba o przybliżenie tematu) oraz na normy niemieckie. Norma DIN 4108 opisuje wszystkie zjawiska wilgotnościowo - cieplne. Proszę podaj, w którym miejscu wymienione są te "Twoje" warunki brzegowe
pzdr

----------


## Sp5es

Budulec,

Ok, przepraszam, piszac "norma" miałem na myśli przyjęte w branży ociepleniowej standardy. Nie należy tego oczywiście mylić a norma DIN 4108.

W kwestii  warunków brzegowych, dotyczących owych standardów, zakłada sie jeszcze poprawną pracę przegrody przy założeniach, że :

a) wielkość kondensacji w przegrodzie nie przekracza 500g/m2 sciany w sezonie 
b) ze wilgoć ta nie kumuluje się w przegrodzie na przetrzeni sezonu, co pociąga wymóg, że szybkosc kondensacji w przegrodzie w sezonie nie moze byc wieksza niz szybkosc parowania.  - inaczej więcej odparuje w sezonie niż może  w niej skondensować. Przegroda wówczas pozostanie w bilansie niezawilgocona, inaczej nastąpiłaby kumulacja cieczy.

Tak to sobie Niemcy wymyślili.

Ja natomiast się cieszę, że u nas  zaczyna się cokolwiek liczyć. Jak zawsze można się spierać co do poprawności algorytmu, słuszności metodologii - w szczególności , gdy się przyjrzeć,  jak ten temat rozgrywa się w Polsce. Ale to inne zagadnienie z pogranicza filozofii i polityki....

Jakość projektów ociepleniowych pozostaje  chyba odwrotnie proporcjonalna do ilości zapytań na forum poradnictwa, "ile dać cm na ...", a potwierdzeniem może być to co pisze Ministerstwo Infrastruktury

http://www.styropian-sps.com.pl/energo.html

W każdym razie, brawa za dociekliwość.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## budulec

Sp5es napisłem już wyżej po krótce jak należy to wyliczyć (zarówno w Polsce jak i w Niemczech). Niestety mam problemy w zwięzłym opisaniu tych wszystkich spraw. Niestety zagadnień i obliczeń jest tyle, że starczyłoby na niejedną pracę doktorancką. Również obliczenia, które zostały zamieszczone (dzięki Jezier) jest to tylko pobieżna analiza. Jeszcze raz o wykraplaniu: Jeśli obliczenia wykarzą, że wskutek kondensacji pary wodnej powstanie zawilgocenie przegrody (patrz plik porównanie1- przecięcie wykresów ciśnienia pary wodnej nasyconej z wykresem ciśnień maksymalnych) należy przeprowadzić dalsze obliczenia zmierzające do określenia ilości kondensatu powstającego w przegrodzie i przyrostów wilgotności warstw materiałów znajdujących się w strefie kondensacji. Przede wszystkim musimy ustalić temperaturę powietrza przy której rozpoczyna się kondensacja (tzw. temperatura początku kondensacji) ....  później określa się m.in. płaszczyznę kondensacji i strefę kondensacji, no i na zakończenie określamy ilość kondensatu powstającego w przegrodzie w całym okresie kondensacji. Później pozostaje nam już tylko wyznaczyć przyrosty wilgotności warstw materiału, w których występuje kondensacja oraz porównanie ich z wartościami dopuszczalnymi dla poszczególnych materiałów.
pzdr

----------


## 1950

nie bądźcie żyły  :Wink2:   podeślijcie mi też te pliki, proszę

----------


## Dżony

Widze że chyba nie dostanę jednoznacznej odpowiedzi jesli chodzi o ścianę 1W.   :Confused:  
Jest jeszcze chyba jedna kwestia. Jakoś nie piszecie o tym że ilość tej pary wodnej która ucieka przez ściany jest tym większa im wieksza jest powierzechnia ścian. W związku z tym mam takie pytanko jeśli u mnie będzie powierzchnia ścian + powierzchnia dachu około 450m2 to czy to faktycznie nie ma znaczenia ? Jeśli by przyjąc że przez 1m2 w ciągu godziny może się wydostać 1g wody to mamy prawie pół litra wody na godzinę   :ohmy:  Teraz pytanie czy to sa pomijalne ilości wody wydostającej się przez ściany ? Nie wiem może 1g wody na godzinę na 1 m2  to zbyt dużo ale nawet jak będzie o,5g to też wychodzi szklanka wody na godzinę a to chyba wcale nie tak pomijalnie?

----------


## budulec

Dżony określ dokładnie co chciałbyś wiedzieć na temat fizyki budowli ściany jednowarstwowej. Pozostałych rozważań nie rozumiem  :Confused:

----------


## Dżony

Chciałbym wiedzieć czy w ścianie jednowarstwowej bedzie wykraplać się woda w szkodliwych ilościach. I czy coś grozi takiej ścianie. Jeśli tak to co ?
Moje rozważania są na temat pomijalności efektu "oddychania" ścian. Podałem hipotetycznie że jeśli przez każdy m2 ściany zewnętrznej i dachu ucieka na zewnatrz 1g pary wodnej w ciagu godziny to takie "oddychanie" chyba nie jest do pominięcia jak to się pisze na ten temat - to taka moja hipoteza. U mnie takie "oddychanie" to będzie prawie pół litra wody na godzinę wydalonej z budynku na zewnątrz - takie dane przyjąłem równiez hipotetycznie nie wiem czy takie ilości wody sa prawidłowe. Osoby które piszą że lepiej jest dać jakąś paroizolacje świadomie rezygnują z tego "oddychania" . Czy to faktycznie jest taki pomijalny efekt "oddychania" pół litra wody na godzinę ?

----------


## budulec

Co do pierwszego pytania to wszystko zależy z czego wykonana jest ściana (musiałbyś określić opór cielny i opór dyfuzyjny).
Co do drugiego pytania to nadal nie rozumiem.
- co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "oddychania ścian"?
- może przybliżysz podstawę swoich obliczeń (jakiś wzór, trochę danych), jeszcze nie wybudowałem studni to może prościej będzie trochę więcej ścian  :big grin:  
pzdr

----------


## RomanP

Wreszcie parę konkretów.
Moje:
1. Ktoś napisał, że nie interesuje go czy wełna oddycha, tylko że nie gnieżdżą się insekty i gryzonie. Mit. Właśnie szwagier rozbiera małą knajpkę (swoją), ocieplenie 5 cm wełny, lekki szkielet. Ile tam było gniazd po myszach to się w pale nie mieści. Żeby było przyjemnie to mościły sobie listkami. Co do insektów to nie prowadzono tak dokładnych oględzin.
2. Co do oddychania ścian. Ściana, wełna mineralna, paraprzepuszczalny tynk. A w środku klej na całej powierzchni nałożony pacą zębatą. Jak on przepuszcza wilgoć. 
3. Co do jednego wszyscy się zgodzą:Wentylować! Co najmniej 1 krotna wymiana powietrza.

----------


## Patos

.........na godzinę.  :Wink2:

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Wydaje mi się że 1-krotna wymiana na godz. to za dużo (chyba że przez 24h/dobę ktoś jest w domu, a szczególnie ileś-tam osób). U mnie założyłem 0.5 wymiany na godzinę, co i tak powoduje że ucieka (w warunkach obliczeniowych: -20/+20/+20)
ok. 2.2 kW ciepła (czyli średnio w sezonie grzewczym - 1.1 kW - piszę o mocy, nie o energii). Nie mam możliwości sprawdzenia ile ciepła naprawdę ucieka z wentylacją, ale wnioskuję na podstawie zużycia gazu do grzania (które jest mniejsze, niż wynikało z bilansu) że taka krotność wymiany powietrza wystarczy - mam ciągły pomiar wilgotności w domu:
wychodzi 25% (gdy mrozy) do 45% (teraz). Z drugiej strony w naszym domu przez 10h/dobę (w tygodniu) nikogo nie ma ...
No i efektu oddychania scian (JW - BK odm 400) nie brałem pod uwagę  :smile: 
pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## Dżony

> Dżony określ dokładnie co chciałbyś wiedzieć na temat fizyki budowli ściany jednowarstwowej. Pozostałych rozważań nie rozumiem


Chodzi mi oscianę jednowarstwową z BK 400 grubosc 36cm. 
Pozostałe rozważania odnośnie "oddychania" to bardzo prosta hipoteza. Skoro folie paroizolacyjne mają zdolność do przepuszczania pary wodnej rzędu ok. 1 grama na m2 na godzinę to takie dane zastosowałem. Przy moim budynku wyszło przy takiej izolacji wilgociowej że może ucieknąć na zewnątrz ok. 0.5l wody w ciągu godziny bo mam ok. 450m2 powierzchni . Dla mnie "oddychanie" to właśnie wydalanie pary wodnej z budynku na zewnatrz przez ściany. I pytałem czy te 1/2 litra wody na godzinę to mało czy dużo? Pisze się że takie oddychanie jest pomijalne. Mnie sie wydaje że przy takich ilościach wydalanej wody to chyba nie jest to do pominięcia ? Jeśli nie jest to do pominięcia to "oddychanie" ścian w takim budynku istnieje i jednak ma jakieś znaczenie.

----------


## marek1974

Witam!

A co z farbami??? np. farba akrylowa 3 warstwy wewnątrz no i np. tynk akrylowy który po kilku latach trzeba  pomalować to też będzie hamowało przepływ pary wodnej chyba??? co???

----------


## Sp5es

> 1. Ktoś napisał, że nie interesuje go czy wełna oddycha, tylko że nie gnieżdżą się insekty i gryzonie. Mit. Właśnie szwagier rozbiera małą knajpkę (swoją), ocieplenie 5 cm wełny, lekki szkielet. Ile tam było gniazd po myszach to się w pale nie mieści. Żeby było przyjemnie to mościły sobie listkami. Co do insektów to nie prowadzono tak dokładnych oględzin..



To miękka wełna. twardą fasadową nie tak łatwo schrupać. 
Siłom idzie wszystko...




> 2. Co do oddychania ścian. Ściana, wełna mineralna, paraprzepuszczalny tynk. A w środku klej na całej powierzchni nałożony pacą zębatą. Jak on przepuszcza wilgoć. ..


Użytkowo dostatecznie dobrze. Najczęściej to zaprawy mineralne = 1-2% spoiwa akrylowego. Na życzenie podam parametry obliczeniowe, jeśli potrzebne. Z przybliżeniem można powiedzieć, że jak dla tynku mineralnego cementowo-wapiennego.

----------


## Sp5es

> Witam!
> 
> A co z farbami??? np. farba akrylowa 3 warstwy wewnątrz no i np. tynk akrylowy który po kilku latach trzeba  pomalować to też będzie hamowało przepływ pary wodnej chyba??? co???



Od środka - działa to jako "pseudo -paroizolacja"  (z przesadą ) - ogranicza napływ wilgoci na przegrodę.Częściowo może być nawet korzystne. 
Od zewnątrz - zdecydowanie niekorzystne, bo hamuje odpływ.

Jak zawsze liczyć, liczyć...

Budulec, tylko proszę sioę nie denerwuj, juz wiem co możesz teraz myśleć przy tej formie wypowiedzi. Jedynie chcę, a by sens  był zrozumiały dla normalnych użytkowników.

----------


## budulec

Sp5es zrozumiałem aluzję  :big grin:  . Również starałem się przekazać wszystko w sposób jak najbrdziej prosty i zrozumiały. Jednak moim zdaniem jest to zdecydowanie trudniejsze niż samo zagadnienie. To jest trochę tak jak rozmowa z eskimosem o śniegu, no bo jak moę rozmawiać o wilgotności, kiedy dla mnie ma ona wiele znaczeń, a oprór dyfuzyjny mogę podać na co najmniej 3 sposoby.  Postaram się jeszcze raz spróbować opisać niektóre zjawiska "na chłopski rozum", ale zastrzegam sobie, że takie przybliżenia słowne mogą prowadzić do nieporozumień. Stąd moja prośba, od samego początku, o konkrety (liczby, wykresy, *jednostki*). Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## budulec

> Chodzi mi oscianę jednowarstwową z BK 400 grubosc 36cm.


Dżony: Jeśli chodzi o ścianę jednowarstwową z BK 400/36 to traktując przepływ jako zagadnienie płaskie (dwuwymiarowe), a będzie to zgodne tam gdzie występują warunki jednorodne na całej powierzchni (duża powierzchnia ściany pełnej) to nie powinno być z nią żadnych problemów. Napisałem nie powinno z premedytacją, gdyż zależy to jeszcze od tego czym pokryjesz tą ścianę od wewnątrz i od zewnątrz oraz jakie warunki będą panowały wewnątrz domu (jeśli zamierzasz mieć w łazience np. 35 st i doprowadzisz do wilgotdości 85% to może być problem). Jeśli uda Ci się zdobyć parametry oporu cieplnego i oporu dyfuzyjnego, od producentów (np. z AT) dla poszczególnych materiałów : tynk wew., BK, tynk zew. to dla przykładu możemy przeanalizować Twoją ścianę. 

Jeśli chodzi o całokształt to jest to zagadnienie bardziej skomplikowane. W miejscach występowania mostków termicznych (które występują _zawsze_) oraz w miejscach połaczenia z oknami (też mostki termiczne) zagadnienie przepływu ciepła jest trójwymiarowe. W związku z tym obliczenia można przeprowadzić jedynie metodą elementów skończonych. Ponieważ takie obliczenia są dużo bardziej czasochłonne niestety nie do rozwiązania tutaj na forum. W ścianach jednowarstwowych właśnie te zaganienia (3D) są najbardziej newralgiczne. Stąd wiele wątków dotyczących miejsca mocowania okien (w części wew., środkowej, zew. ?) i tyle dyskusji o docieplaniu nadproży. Moim zdaniem te czynniki powodują, że ściana jednowarstwowa jest najdrudniejszą ścianą do wykonania.




> Pozostałe rozważania odnośnie "oddychania" to bardzo prosta hipoteza. Skoro folie paroizolacyjne mają zdolność do przepuszczania pary wodnej rzędu ok. 1 grama na m2 na godzinę to takie dane zastosowałem. Przy moim budynku wyszło przy takiej izolacji wilgociowej że może ucieknąć na zewnątrz ok. 0.5l wody w ciągu godziny bo mam ok. 450m2 powierzchni . Dla mnie "oddychanie" to właśnie wydalanie pary wodnej z budynku na zewnatrz przez ściany. I pytałem czy te 1/2 litra wody na godzinę to mało czy dużo? Pisze się że takie oddychanie jest pomijalne. Mnie sie wydaje że przy takich ilościach wydalanej wody to chyba nie jest to do pominięcia ? Jeśli nie jest to do pominięcia to "oddychanie" ścian w takim budynku istnieje i jednak ma jakieś znaczenie.


Jak napisałem, że nie rozumiem to nie dlatego, że nie zrozumiałem tego co napisałeś, tylko dlatego, żeby nie napisać czegoś po czym byś się na mnie obraził. 
Tak więc pozostawmy to bez komentarza.

----------


## Sp5es

Budulec, cieszę się z poczucia humoru.
Ja też wolę "mędrca szkiełko i oko".
Najgorsze, że tu to wszystko da się policzyć i pomierzyć...
Astronomowie mają gorszą robotę w tym względzie.

Ludzie natomiast chcą wiedzieć czy będzie dobrze, czy nie.
I w taki sposób staram się w granicach rozsądku  pozycjonować, o ile nie pociąga to dla potencjalnego użytkownika zwiększonego ryzyka.

----------


## Jezier

Mogę podać jakieś opory dyfuzyjne. Np. BK 500 na klej 225 a na zaprawę cem-wap. 260. Dla BK zapewne będzie trochę wyższy bo dla BK 600 jest to 225 na klei i na zaprawę. Lambda dla BK 400 za Ytong ale wydaje mi się że warunki suche 0,11

Tynk gipsowy: 112 lambda 0,6 (war średniowilgotne)
Tynk cem-wap 45 lambda 1, 
cementowy 45 a lambda 1,2

Dane za Złoty środek 2,1 Isovera

----------


## budulec

Dięki Jezier,

Niestety aby obliczenia były chociaż przybliżone musimy ustalić jednostki.
Dlatego zapytałem o te parametry, gdyż chciałem żebyśmy ustalili je wspólnie. Np dla tynku gipsowego ja mogę podać kilka wartości lambda:
tynk gipsowy o gęstości 1000 kg/m3 - lam 0,4 W/(mK)
tynk gipsowy o gęst. 1300 kg/m3      - lam 0,57 W/(mK)
tynk gipsowy izolacyjny o g 600 kg/m3-lam 0,18 W/(mK)

itd

zapraszam do wspólłpracy

pzdr

----------


## Jezier

No tak przydałoby się podawać współczynniki dla warunków średniowilgotnych i wilgotnych a najlepiej gdyby ten współczynnik zmieniał się w zależności od wilgotności. Ale czy to możliwe? Producenci materiałów budowlanych praktycznie nic nie podają.

----------


## budulec

Tak naprawdę to parametry zmieniają się od temperatury, ciśnienia atmosferycznego, wilgotności, sposobu badania i wielu innych.
Do określenia poprawności wykonania przegrody wystarczy jak skuppimy sie na średnich.
Więc czekam na parametry np. warunki średniowilgotne, ciśnienie 1000hPa itp

pzdr

----------


## 1950

podają tylko trzeba porządnie przycisnąć dział techniczny

----------


## Jezier

Ja robiłem wewnątrz tynk knaufa o grubości 15 mm:
Ciężar objętościowy ok. 1100 kg/m3
Współczynnik oporu dyfuzji pary wodnej u: ok 10
Współczynnik przewodnictwa cieplnego 0,58 W/mK
Nie wiem co się daje na ścianę jednowarstwową na zewnątrz.

----------


## Dżony

> Jak napisałem, że nie rozumiem to nie dlatego, że nie zrozumiałem tego co napisałeś, tylko dlatego, żeby nie napisać czegoś po czym byś się na mnie obraził. 
> Tak więc pozostawmy to bez komentarza.



Co Ty budulec czemu mam się obrażać   :big grin:  Pisz jak jest z tym uciekaniem pary wodnej . Jeśli ten 1 gram to za dużo lub za mało to napisz jakie to sa faktyczne wielkości napisałem że to hipoteza przyjałem 1 gram aby było do czego się odnieść. Napisz w jakim przedziale się zawierają. Czy są to ułamki grama na godzinę na m2 czy litry na sekundę   :Wink2:  ? Chodzi mi oczywiście o ścianę jednowarstwową i przeciętne warunki klimatyczne. Wewnątrz 23 st. w pokojach a w łazience 25 st. Na dworze tak jak w naszym klimacie. Pisz śmiało nie ma się co obrażać. No chyba że zaczniesz pisać że jestem jakimś tam niedouczonym osłem   :big grin:  .Ale wolałbym wypowiedzi na temat problemu a nie mojej wiedzy   :Wink2:  .

----------


## adwalk

Mdzalewscy napisał(a):
"Ja chciałbym wiedzieć, porównując BK z PH, SILKĄ

założenia: np. ścianie 2W (12cm wełna + warstwa nośna o grubości 25cm)

- co szybciej się nagrzewa (w takich samych warunkach), wynik podany w liczbach
- co dłużej akumuluje ciepło (np. po trzech dniach niedogrzewania, gdzie będzie cieplej)
- wyliczenia wilgotność i paroprzepuszczalność tych materiałów, mikroklimat, wszystko dokładnie wyliczone i podane w liczbach, itd....
- inne konkretne porównania

Obecne porównania mówią tylko o tym w czym łatwiej się wierci, co jest lżejsze, itd.. "

Może ostatnio ten wątek był głównie o "oddychaniu" ścian ale spróbowałem policzyć co szybciej się nagrzewa, co dłużej akumuluje ciepło.

Wymyśliłem sobie jednoizbowy domek o powierzchni 30 m2 i wysokości pomieszczenia 3 m, ściany porotherm lub beton komórkowy lub silikaty, strop żelbetowy 15 cm , w posadzce 5 cm betonu,.
Jedno duże okno 5 m 2 patrzące na północ by tylko traciło ciepło.
Założyłem wentylację 36 m3/godzinę.
By uprościć sobie liczenie założyłem że pod i nad analizowanym pomiesczeniem są inne o tej samej temperaturze więc nie na strat ciepła przez podłogę i strop, a beton w posadzce i stropie tylko akumuluje ciepło. Dla ścian przyjąłem U z pliku umieszczonego powyżej w wątku przez Jeziera.
Beton komórkowy - 0,22 Porotherm 0,25 Silikat 0,29 W/m2K
Dla okna U 1,4 W/m2K
Pzzyjąłem, że ciepło właściwe wszystkich materiałów budowlanych jest zbliżone do tego dla betonu - 880 J/kgK - z szkolnych tablic fizycznych.

Wyniki obliczeń przy takich założeniach:
Wyjściowa temperatura w pomieszczeniu 20C na zewnątrz -20.
Przy braku ogrzewania spadek temperatury o 1 stopień Celcjusza nastąpi po:
*4 godzinach 48 minutach* dla ścian z betonu komórkowego
*4 godzinach 52 minutach* dla porothermu,
*6 godzinach 16 minutach* dla silikatu. ( zbudowanie sciany z 18 cm silikatu zamiast 25 sprawi że temperatura spadnie po 5 godinach 6 minutach)
do 15 stopni temperatura spadnie po:
25 godz. 21 min (BK)   25 godz. 41 min (PTH)   33 godz. 3 min ( SK)
z 20 do 10 stopni temperatura spadnie po:
54 godz. 38 min. ( BK) 55 godz. 18 min. ( PTH) 71 gogz. 14 min (SK)

A wszystko powyżej jest prostą konsekwencją różnicy w masie tych ścian.

Adam

----------


## pattaya

Lejesz miód w moje uszy...

----------


## damiang

Tylko pamiętajcie że jak coś wolniej stygnie, to się też wolniej nagrzewa...
Co czasem jest wadą a czasem zaletą   :smile:

----------


## pattaya

> Co czasem jest wadą a czasem zaletą


W rzeczy samej.

----------


## Sp5es

W domu całorocznym jest zaletą, w domku letniskowym, nieogrzewanym - wadą.

----------


## budulec

Brawo adwalk!   :big grin:  
Niestety nie jestem w stanie tego zweryfikować. Zawsze podchodziłem do tematu trochę z innej strony. 
Duża pojemność cieplna ściany jest istotna w przypadku częstych i znacznych wahań temperatury powietrza zewnętrznego oraz w przypadkach, kiedy odrzewanie działa okresowo lub wystąpi awaria urządzeń grzewczych.
pzdr

----------


## Robcun

Budulec (albo Jezier), miałbym do Ciebie prośbę, czy mógłbyś tak na koniec w kilku zdaniach napisać podsumowanie? Bo jak potem się przegląda archiwum to ciężko od początku wnikać we wszystkie wypowiedzi,
thx

----------


## budulec

Poczułem się wywołany do tablicy, więc spróbuję jeszcze raz pokrótce swoimi słowami:

W związku z pojawiającymi się hasłami, sloganami itp typu "termos", "oddychanie ścian" bez podania ich konkretnego znaczenia oraz określenia czy są to zalety, czy wady pojawia się mnóstwo wątków związanych z tym tematem. Wszystkie dyskusje opierają się na zasłyszanych informacjach bez próby przeanalizowania problemu. Oczywiście każdy będzie chwalił swój materiał i jest to zrozumiałe, bo każdy miał kiedyś wybór i jeśli wybrał ten, a nie inny to oznacza, że w jego mniemaniu ten właśnie materiał miał najwięcej zalet. Porównywanie zalet to trochę tak jak porównanie ofert operatorów sieci komórkowych (moim zdaniem niemożliwe), lub wybranie najwłaściwszej marki samochodu itp.

Wracając do tematu. Przy porównaniu poszczególnych materiałów pod względem wilgotnościowo-cieplnym pojawiają się pomieszane ze sobą dwa aspekty. 

1. Prawidłowy dobór materiałów oraz warstw w przegrodach budowlanych w celu uniknięcia ich zawilgocenia w skutek dyfuzji pary wodnej. Można wiele dykutować na ten temat jednak należałoby skupić się na konkretnych rozwiązaniach i sytuacjach, w przeciwnym razie jest to dyskusja jałowa, gdyż każdy robi sobie inne założenia. Myślę, że warto podkreślić, że dla wszystkich ścian spełniających normowe parametry cieplne, wykonanych w sposób tradycyjny, czyli docieplone od zewnątrz, nie nastąpi zawilgocenie materiałów w skutek dyfuzji pary wodnej (bez względu, czy będzie to styropian czy wełna, silka czy BK). Tak więc dyskusje o tym są bezpodstawne. Dużo ciekawszym zagadnieniem jest np. prawidłowy układ warstw w dachu.

2. Kolejnym zagadnieniem jest zapewnienie komfortu cieplno-wilgotnościowego w pomieszczeniu oraz wymiana zużytego powietrza. Jest to zdecydowanie zagadnienie instalacyjne. W tym celu należy zapewnić odpowiednią wentylację (grawitacyjną, mechaniczną), klimatyzację. Oczywiście komfortowe warunki to odczucie b. indywidualne (np. jeden lubi tem. 18st inny nie wyobraża sobie temp. poniżej 23 st). Wiadomo, że jeśli willgotność wzrasta wilgoć należy wydalić (wietrzyć, wentylować), a jeśli spada należy nawilżać. W tym wypadku również nie ma większego wpływu zastosowany materiał ( co nie oznacza że opory dyfuzyjne styropianu i wełny są jednakowe).

O ile pojęcia "termos" nie rozumiem w ogóle, no bo jeśli chodzi o jak najdłuższe utrzymanie odpowiedniej temperatury, to mi się wydaje, że wszystkim dokładnie o to chodzi i służy do tego zarówno wełna jak i styropian, tak jaśli chodzi o "oddychanie ścian" to myślę, że przynajmniej wiem co autor miał na myśli. Prawdopodobnie  chodzi tu o dyfuzję pary wodnej oraz dyfuzję dwutlenku węgla. Trudno się niezgodzić z autorem tego sloganu, gdyż zarówno jedno jak i drugie zachodzi w przegrodach budowlanych (chyba, że są wykonane z materiałów o nieskończonym oporze dyfuzyjnym np. szkło, blachy metalowe itp), ale _jest bez znaczenia _ . Jeśli ktoś twierdzi inaczej to jest w błędzie. Proszę znależć chociaż jednego projektanta wentylacji, klimatyzacji, który w swoich obliczeniach uwzględniałby wymianę powietrza przez ściany!!! Twierdzenie, że przy kiepskiej wentylacji znaczenie dyfuzji przez ściany wzrasta jest bzdurą, gdyż jeśli jest kiepska wentylacja to trzeba ją po prostu naprawić!!!

pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Zgoda, budulec ale zacytuję jeszcze siebie:
-----------
.... wydaje mi się że gdy dom jest świeżo postawiony i ocieplić go materiałem słabo przepuszczalnym dla pary wodnej (np. styropian), to wilgoć technologiczna może z domu ujść tylko przez intensywną wentylację. Gdyby ściana była JW lub z ociepleniem przepuszczalnym - część wilgoci Z WNETRZA ścian nośnych może zostać odprowadzona przez zewnętrzną powierzchnię tych ścian

-------------
czyli niekoniecznie jest to <bez znaczenia> - o czym przekonuje się wiele osób w 1-szym sezonie grzewczym, gdy sciany są wilgotne i jest duże zużycie mediów grzejnych, żeby odparować tę wilgoć przez intensywne grzanie i wentylację
pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## budulec

Krzysiek, poruszony przez Ciebie temat to już zupełnie inna para kaloszy. Nie przystaje mi ani do oddychania , ani do termosów. 
Przxyczyn zawilgocenia przegród budowlanych jest wiele m.in. : wilgoć z opadów atmosferycznych, kapilarne podciganie wody,wilgoć sorpcyjna, wilgoć technologiczna oraz wspominane juz wcześniej zawilgocenie w skutek dyfuzji.
Jeśli chodzi o wilgoć technologiczna to w prawidłowo zaprojektowanej przegrodzie na pewno wydyfunduje na zewnątrz (kwestia czasu ok. 2-3 lat). Oczywiście w miarę wysychania przegród izolacyjność cieplna przegrody wzrasta. Istnieja różne sposoby na osuszanie przegród np. pozostawienie na jakiś okres bez ocieplenia.
pzdr

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

No więc w moim odczuciu to pasuje i do "termosów" (czyli ścian nośnych ocieplonych styropianem) i do "oddychania" - nie każdy buduje swoj dom przez 5 lat (ja budowałem 1 rok), w czasie których ściany wyschną (ew. nie ociepla ścian, żeby wyschły). 
Ergo: każdy czytający oceni co według niego jest priorytetem  :smile: 

pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## Jasiu

> .... wydaje mi się że gdy dom jest świeżo postawiony i ocieplić go materiałem słabo przepuszczalnym dla pary wodnej (np. styropian), to wilgoć technologiczna może z domu ujść tylko przez intensywną wentylację. Gdyby ściana była JW lub z ociepleniem przepuszczalnym - część wilgoci Z WNETRZA ścian nośnych może zostać odprowadzona przez zewnętrzną powierzchnię tych ścian


A to już było policzone

W sumie każdy (prawidłowo wykonany i eksploatowany) mur po 2-3 latach ma taką samą wilgotność.

O czym zresztą sam miałem okazję się przekonać - wprowadziłem się do domu w roku wybudowania, a więc o wysokiej wilgotności. W drugim sezonie grzewczym zużyłem 20% mniej gazu, na co jak sądzę duży wpływ miała mniejsza wilgotność murów (bo zima była IMHO podobna).

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Dzięki Jasiu - do tego wykresiku nie dotarłem, ale jest całkiem interesujący !

pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Uściślijmy pojęcia :
1. *Dom* _oddycha_ przez prawidłową wentylacje, a nie przez ściany.
2. *Ściany* (mur) _oddychają_ przez warstwę zewnętrzna t.j. przez tynk i ocieplenie.
3. *Dom-termos* to taki, którego ściany nie mogą przewodzić pary wodnej na zewnątrz (_nie oddychają_, n.p. na skutek ocieplenia styropianem lub zastosowania tynku nie przewodzącego tej pary).
4. *Dom-termos wadliwie ocieplony* - to dom ocieplony zbyt cienką warstwą styropianu, lub nawet tylko tynkiem nie przewodzącym pary wodnej. W murze takiego domu wykraplać się będzie w zimie woda na granicy muru ze styropianem i pozostawać tam przez długi okres, prowadząc nawet do zagrzybienia.
Zjawisko opisane na tym forum jako "punkt rosy".

----------

zbysiu
punkt rosy to termodynamika
a zagrzybienie scian to zupelnie inna historia

----------


## budulec

Widzę Zbigniew, że jesteś zwolennikiem Wełny, i bardzo dobrze bo to dobry materiał.

Ja pomimo, że potrafię przeanalizować (tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje) parametry techniczne poszczególnych materiałów nie podjąłbym się oceny, który materiał lepszy i z którego należy wybudować. Każdy z nas ma różne priorytety. Jeden chce zbudować oszczędnie, inn szybko, a jeszcze inny łatwo itp.

Ja, podobnie jak większość na tym forum stoję przed tym dylematem. Niestety nie zamierzam zdradzić swoich planów.

Jednak moim zdaniem to przy podejmowaniu decyzji co wybrać: wełnę , czy styropian, branie pod uwagę różnicy ich oporów dyfuzyjnych to trochę tak jak kierowanie się przy wyborze samochodu jego wagą. Zawsze jak się zepsuje jest lżej pchać   :big grin:   pzdr

----------


## Sp5es

Szybkość wysychania domu to inny temat. Istnieje na to dobre opracowanie powołanego prof. Pogorzelskiego, jak Instytutu im. Frauenhofera.

Tak jak pisze Budulec - ściana  i tak wyschnie.
Pytanie 

- tylko jak długo to będzie trwało?
- jaki jest stosunek ilości wilgoci która uchodzi do środka budynku, a ile na zewnątrz. I oczywiście przy ociepleniu wełną ilośc uchodząca na zewnątrz ulegnie poprawie.

Tyle, że jak się to wie, to budynek intensywniej wysychający do wewnątrz, trzeba lepiej wentylować i dalej jest dobrze.

----------


## Robcun

o takie podsumowanko chodzilo budulec   :smile:  dzieki

----------


## Konar

budulec. Rozpatruję następującą ścianę trójwarstwową.
Od wewnątrz:
Farba emulsyjna akrylowa
Tynk cementowo wapienny
Cegła pełna 12 cm
25 cm izolacji
cegła u220 - 19 cm
tynk mineralny
farba elewacyjna
Mam pytanie. Czy sensownie byłoby dać między cegłą pełną a izolacją paroizolację.

----------


## budulec

Strasznie dziwna konfiguracja.
Przy założeniu, że wewnętrzna ściana wykonana z cegły pełnej jest konstrukcyjna (nie za słaba?),a zewnętrzna z pustaka U220 (czy czasami U220 nie ma wymiaru 220 mm, a U 188 -188 ?) stanowi tylko warstwę okładzinową możesz wykonmać przegrodę co najmniej na kilka sposobów:
- z wentylowaną warstwą powietrza pomiędzy okładziną zewnętrzną a izolacją termiczną (typowa ściana 3W). W tym przypadku nie ma potrzeby stosować paroizolacji.
- bez wentylowanej warstwy powietrza - należy wykonać obliczenia wilgotnościowo cieplne. Jednak nawet jak będzie potrzeba zastosowania ekranu paroszczelnego odradzam stosować go w środku przegrody. 
pzdr

----------


## Konar

Konstrukcyjny ma być ten pustak U188 lub U220.
Czym grozi stosowanie folii w tym miejscu które zaproponowałem? Przecież nie jest to miejsce w którym mógłby wystąpić punkt rosy. A folia ogranicza dalszą migrację wilgoci.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

A z czego ta izolacja. Jeśli to styropian - to jest to także paroizolacja.

----------


## budulec

Taaaaa, Zbigniew, Ty jako elektryk też pewno układasz instalację z rur miedzianych ( myślę, że wystarczająco dobrze przewodzą). Jak uda Ci się je wykorzystać również do instalacji grzewczych to będziesz miał 2w1.

Konar, co raz bardziej zadziwia mnie ta Twoja konfiguracja. Opisz może genezę powstania tego pomyłu oraz jak sobie poradzisz z zaizolowaniem dochodzących stropów i ścian działowych.
Masz typową ścianę zaizoolowaną od wewnątrz. Taka ściana wymaga szczególnego podejścia i dokładnej analizy obliczeniowej.
Największe zagrożenie wykraplania wody występuje na połączeniu warstwy konstrukcyjnej (U ileś) z izolacją termiczną. 
Jeśli chciałbyś chuchać na zimne to paroizolacja napewno nie zaszkodzi (tylko co z termosem i oddychaniem   :big grin:  ) .
Ja w Twoim przypadku dałbym paroizolację od wewnątrz cegły i zabudował płytą G_K.
pzdr

----------


## pzw

> 4. Dom-termos wadliwie ocieplony - to dom ocieplony zbyt cienką warstwą styropianu, lub nawet tylko tynkiem nie przewodzącym pary wodnej. W murze takiego domu wykraplać się będzie w zimie woda na granicy muru ze styropianem i pozostawać tam przez długi okres, prowadząc nawet do zagrzybienia. 
> Zjawisko opisane na tym forum jako "punkt rosy".


W tej wypowiedzi mogę zgodzić się jedynie z opinią, że dom wadliwie ocieplony, to dom ze zbyt cienką warstwą styropianu. Dodatek termos jest jak najbardziej pozytywny, bo świadczy o tym, że w domu będzie ciepło. Tynk nie przewodzący pary ( a nawet przewodzący ) to żadne ocieplenie. Następne linijki pominę a zatrzymam się na tym tzw. "punkcie rosy".
Należy zacząć od tego ( i na tym skończyć ), że nie istnieje takie pojęcie w fizyce, a jeszcze oznaczające 0 stopni w przegrodzie. Jest natomiast " temperatura puntku rosy" i oznacza ona temperaturę, w której para wodna zawarta w danej objętości osiąga stan nasycenia i następuje jej wykroplenie. Taki stan może nastąpić wszędzie, a zależy to przede wszystkim od warunków cieplno wilgotnościowych, ale też od rodzaju przegrody, materiałów użytych do jej budowy i kolejności warstw. A najlepszym przykładem na to co piszę mogą być wasze własne łazienki. Jest w nich z reguły cieplej niż gdziekolwiek indziej, a jednak podczas kąpieli bez trudu mozna obserwować strużki wody płynące po ścianach. Oznacza to tak dużą wilgotność powietrza  podczas kąpieli, że ciepłe ściany łazienki są zbyt zimne dla tej pary i następuje kondensacja.
Inny - milszy przykład :-) ......... nalewamy zimne piwo z lodówki do szklanki i za moment nasza szklanka jest przyjemnie zroszona. A przecież w pokoju mamy ze 20 stopni ?
Powracając do ścian budowanych domów i biorąc pod uwagę sprawy wilgotnościowe powinniśmy dążyć do tego, aby ściana nośna była możliwie najcieplejsza -  w sensie temperatury przegrody - wówczas w zasadzie omijają nas wszelkie kłopoty z wilgocią, bo temperatura punktu rosy będzie dużo poniżej temperatury naszej ściany i problem mamy z głowy. Tak naprawdę, jak się przeanalizuje wykresy wilgotnościowe w róznych ścianach, to okazuje się, że właściwie w każdej, o ile kolejność warstw jest właściwa, wykres ciśnienia nasycenia pary i ciśnienia rzeczywistego w przegrodzie nigdzie się nie stykają, zatem nie występuje zagrożenie wykraplania wilgoci wewnątrz. Dla jednych ścian są one bardzo rozjechane ( lepiej), dla innych biegna prawie równolegle dość blisko siebie ( nieco gorzej), ale się nie stykają. Wyjątki to ściany ocieplone wewnątrz i styk ocieplenia ze ścianką osłonową w 3W. Tam może zachodzić kondensacja w sprzyjających warunkach. Problem może stanowić wilgoć "technologiczna", wprowadzona podczas budowy. Ale tutaj jedyną radę widziałbym w tym, aby tak zaplanować budowanie, żeby nie trzeba było się spieszyc z zamieszkaniem i ocieplaniem, a wtedy wilgoć sama sobie pójdzie precz i po kłopocie.
Jeśli starczy mi cierpliwości, to zilustruję ten tekst kilkoma wykresami wilgotnościowymi, ale to już nie dzisiaj.

----------


## Konar

> Konar, co raz bardziej zadziwia mnie ta Twoja konfiguracja. Opisz może genezę powstania tego pomyłu oraz jak sobie poradzisz z zaizolowaniem dochodzących stropów i ścian działowych.


Chcę zbudowac dom w którym wyeliminowane sa całkowicie mostki cieplne. Jak mają być wykonane ściany zewnętrzne już wiesz. Płyta podłogowa na gruncie będzie wyglądała następująco: zagęszczony piach, styropian i zbrojona płyta betonowa (oczywiście tam gdzie trzeba także izolacja przeciwilgociowa.) ścianki działowe murowane na tej płycie.
Problemu stropów także nie ma bo dom będzie parterowy a dach konstrukcją z dźwigarów opartą na zewnętrznych ścianach nośnych. 
Ciągłość izolacji będzie od podłogi do stropu, żadnych przerw i mostków cieplnych.
Płyt GK nie lubię więc ich nie zastosuję. Myślę, że cegła pełna ma tak słaby współczynnik przenikania ciepła, że na połączeniu z wełną jej temp. nie spadnie o więcej niż kilka stopni. Chyba dam tam jednak wełnę a za wełną dam jeszcze pustkę. A niech se te śladowe ilości wykraplającej wilgoci swobodnie zamarzają albo wsiąkają w ziemię.

----------


## budulec

Konar, już kiedyś o tym pisałem. Wyeliminowanie mostków termicznych jest nie możliwe.
Kierunek, w którym podążasz jest według mnie niewłaściwy. Komplikujesz strasznie sprawy, a to nie wróży nic dobrego.
Jak moższ to wklej gdzieś rzut swojego domu
pzdr

----------


## Konar

Całkowicie to rzeczywiście się nie da wyeliminować mostków. Trzeba jakoś wprowadzić wodę do domu i prąd, kanalizację. Nie komplikuję sprawy. Wykonanie domu z ciągłościę izolacji nie jest trudne. Postaram się wykonać przekrój mojego domu i wkleić go tutaj. Może na jutro mi się uda.

----------


## Sp5es

Konar, 

Słuchaj Budulca, dobrze mówi.

Konfiguracja o której piszesz odstaje od logicznych standardów. Chyba, że masz jakieś inne przesłanki. Każdy układ 3W jest potencjalne bardziej podatny na mostki niż 2W. Ciągła warstwa izolacyjna , od zewnątrz, wyrównuje wszelkie potencjane braki ciągłości izolacyjnej konstrukcji. W szczególności fuchę wykonawczą ścian.

Danie paroizolacji jak najbliżej środka jest zgodna z zasadą - broń się przed jej napływem do przegrody, a nie przed jej skutkami.

Podobnie z materiałem izolacyjnym - ktory lezy najbliżej chłodnej strony. laicko mówiąc - broń się przed "naplywem zimna" tam gdzie to "powstaje" (przenośnia obrazowa, technicznie sformułowanie niepoprawne), niż go wyłapuj wewnątrz.

Ta paroizolacja wewnątrz przegrody jest niepotrzebna. Cegła pełna jest materiałem, który dostatecznie dobrze ograniczy napływ wilgoci do materiału izolacyjnego. I jak zawsze, najlepiej przeliczyć ścianę .

W układzie , jaki podałeś - radziłbym zastosowanie elewacyjnej farby silikonowej, jakkolwiek silikatowa  też możliwa (co do dyfuzyjności), natomiast użytkowo trudniejsza i bardziej ryzykowna w wykonawstwie.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

*pzw*
Napisałem : _ Zjawisko opisane na tym forum jako "punkt rosy"_, po to, aby można było funkcją *Szukaj* łatwo odnaleźć tematy dotyczące zagadnień związanych z wilgotnością w przegrodach murowych.

Znajomość i zrozumienie tych zagadnień przez osoby piszące na forum jest kiepska (także i w tym wątku).

----------

czesc zbigniew
juz myslalem, ze mowisz powaznie  :wink: 
acha zona zrobila test wedlug twojego przepisu
na razie nie znam wynikow ale powiadomie o wynikach na forum

widze ze wprowadziles ciekawa definicje domu termosu
do tej pory uwazalem ze to dom ocieplony styropianem zamiast np welny
a im bardziej ocieplony tym wiekszy z niego "termos"  :wink: 
tak przynajmniej sie przyjelo 

ale twoja definicja bardziej mi sie podoba

----------


## Konar

Jestem zwolennikiem ocieplania od wewnątrz. Niestety nie lubię płyt z gipsu i kartonu. Z tego powodu kombinuję z odwróconą ścianą trójwarstwową i częścią fundamentu a'la legallet. Załączę uproszczony przekrój.

----------


## Qgiel

Mam wątpliwości, czy w tej koncepcji wewnętrzne ścianki, nawet z pełnej cegły, utrzymają strop ? Ze szkicu wynika, że będzie on równie betonowy, jak fundamenty i płyta podłogowa. A przecież ścianka będzie miała ok 2.60 m wysokości i tylko 12 cm szerokości. Poza tym, to nie jest ocieplenie od wewnątrz, bo jest ścianka wewnętrzna z cegły. Jest tylko zdecydowanie za gruba ściana osłonowa, która w silne mrozy będzie przemarzała całkowicie i dłużej ten mróż w sobie utrzymywała. To samo może być z wilgocia. Pamiętaj, że 25 cm ocieplenia  izoluje ścianę od ciepłego wnętrza i jej aktualny stan całkowicie będzie zależał od warunków pogodowych.
Nie wiem czemu jesteś zwolennikiem ocieplenia od wewnątrz, ja nie znajduję żadnych plusów takiego rozwiązania. W typowym rozwiązaniu ( z jakąś płytą i tynkiem)eliminuje się zupełnie jakiekolwiek możliwości regulacyjne cieplo - wilgotnościowe ścian, narażając jednocześnie ścianę nośną na wszystkie odziaływania, jakie występują w danym miejscu.

----------


## budulec

Konar, musisz być bardzo zamożnym człowiekiem.  Chcąc mieć jeden dom budujesz dwa.
Jeśli za Twoim pomysłem ukrywają się tylko sprawy cieplne to wyrzuć ze swojego projektu dom zewnętrzny. Pod wzgledem cieplnym będzie to porównywalne, o połowę tańsze, a warunki wilgotnościowo-cieplne przegrody zdecydowanie lepsze (klasyczna ściana 2W)
pzdr

----------


## RomanP

Konar na rysunku zapomniałeś o ociepleniu podłogi. Chyba, że to pod spodem to keramzyt. Wykonanie drogie. Ściany mogą być cieńsze a strop musi wytrzymać tylko nacisk wełny, więc może być też delikatny. Czy twoja awersja do płyt G-K obejmuje równiez drewno. Jeśli nie to sprawę masz rozwiązaną tanio. Jeżeli konstrukcja dachu to kratownica to pomiędzy nią rozmieść izolację dowolnie grubą. Połącz ją z izolacją ścian.
Przy ociepleniu od wewnątrz nie przejmujemy się przemarzaniem ściany nośnej. Niech przemarza. Dobrze tylko zabezpiecz przed wilgocią wewnętrzną.
No i przy tym rozwiązaniu wentylacja, wentylacja i po za tym wentylacja.

----------


## Konar

> Konar, musisz być bardzo zamożnym człowiekiem.  Chcąc mieć jeden dom budujesz dwa.


Czemu zaraz dwa. Przeanalizujmy. Ściany mam typowo trójwarstwowe: ceramika - izolacja - ceramika. Nie ma w nich najmniejszego elementu podrażającego. Uważasz, że 2-warstwowa byłaby tańsza. No nie wiem mogloby wyjść podobnie.
Fundament - w moim przypadku ławy i ściany fundamentowe są tylko pod ścianami zewętrznymi. ściany fundamentowe są nieizolowane termicznie. To całkiem niedrogi wariant. 
Płyta podłogowa - pełni dodatkowo funkcję nośną. Ale czy jest z tego powodu droga? Chyba nie, w typowym roziązaniu jest od dołu płyta betonowa, izolacja i wylewka. U mnie najpierw styropian a na to zbrojona płyta. Mam tańsze rozwiązanie od typowego.
Może strop jest droższy od podwieszanego sufitu. Nie wiem o ile ale też da się przeżyć.
Nie zgadzam się więc z twoim twierdzeniem o budowaniu dwóch domów. Koszt budowy jest podobny do "typowego" rozwiązania.

----------


## Konar

> Konar na rysunku zapomniałeś o ociepleniu podłogi. Chyba, że to pod spodem to keramzyt.


To pod spodem to styropian.



> Wykonanie drogie. Ściany mogą być cieńsze a strop musi wytrzymać tylko nacisk wełny, więc może być też delikatny. Czy twoja awersja do płyt G-K obejmuje równiez drewno. Jeśli nie to sprawę masz rozwiązaną tanio. Jeżeli konstrukcja dachu to kratownica to pomiędzy nią rozmieść izolację dowolnie grubą. Połącz ją z izolacją ścian.


Zastanawiałem się nad tym, ale nie chcę sufitu z płyt GK z kilku powodów. Po pierwsze akustycznie taki strop z płyt i wełny jest kiepski. Nieźle przenoszą się dźwięki między pomieszczeniami. Mam tak teraz   :cry:  . Po drugie połączenie sufitu ze ścianą jest wrażliwe na pękanie. Wygląda to ochydnie. Połączenia płyt też potrafią pękać chociaż temu łatwo zapobiec. No i nośność takiego sufitu jest marna. Nie powieszę niczego cięższego niż lampa.

----------


## Qgiel

> Przy ociepleniu od wewnątrz nie przejmujemy się przemarzaniem ściany nośnej. Niech przemarza. Dobrze tylko zabezpiecz przed wilgocią wewnętrzną. 
> No i przy tym rozwiązaniu wentylacja, wentylacja i po za tym wentylacja.


Interesujące podejście do tematu.....oryginalne . Bardzo chętnie zobaczyłbym, jak sie mieszka w tak zbudowanym domu ?

----------


## Konar

A jak myślisz. Na mieszkanie w domu nie ma wpływu czy izolacja jest przed czy za ścianą nośną.

----------


## RomanP

Są fora gdzie ocieplenie od wewnątrz to standard. To proponowane przez Murator jest przyjmowane jako śmieszne. Dobrze ocieplony domek od wewnątrz, przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym, zapracowanym właścicielu wracającym późno. Gdzie ważne jest szybkie dogrzanie pomieszczeń. Mała bezwładność cieplna. Może to być np. domek letniskowy całoroczny. To wtedy ma sens. Sprawdza się wtedy ogrzewanie powietrzne czy to przez kocioł czy to kominkiem. No i wyżej wspomniana elektryka. Niskie koszty utrzymania, duży wygoda.
A że ściana nośna przemarza. Ściana osłonowa przy murze 3 warstwowym też przemarza. Jeżeli nie jest wilgotna to nic się nie dzieje. Jeżeli taki dom jest dobrze odizolowany od wilgoci (tak jak robimy to na poddaszu) i ma dobrą wentylację, to nic się nie stanie.

----------


## shago

ściany oddychają, sam słyszałem, wlazłem do mojej wybudowanej piwnicy i słysze "uch, uch". a todlatego ze sciany z betonowych bloczków fundamentowych. co to bedzie jak wybuduje ściany z Ytonga. chyba nei usne jak bedą oddychały.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , parodia z tym oddychaniem scian, ale sprzedawcy szczególnie Ytonga w Puławach chrzanią takie dyrdymaly.

----------


## shago

> Są fora gdzie ocieplenie od wewnątrz to standard. To proponowane przez Murator jest przyjmowane jako śmieszne. Dobrze ocieplony domek od wewnątrz, przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym, zapracowanym właścicielu wracającym późno. Gdzie ważne jest szybkie dogrzanie pomieszczeń. Mała bezwładność cieplna. Może to być np. domek letniskowy całoroczny. To wtedy ma sens. Sprawdza się wtedy ogrzewanie powietrzne czy to przez kocioł czy to kominkiem. No i wyżej wspomniana elektryka. Niskie koszty utrzymania, duży wygoda.
> A że ściana nośna przemarza. Ściana osłonowa przy murze 3 warstwowym też przemarza. Jeżeli nie jest wilgotna to nic się nie dzieje. Jeżeli taki dom jest dobrze odizolowany od wilgoci (tak jak robimy to na poddaszu) i ma dobrą wentylację, to nic się nie stanie.


a grzyba to juz zlokalizowali ci co od wewnatrz ocieplają?

----------


## RomanP

Idź do najbliższego domu z poddaszem użytkowym, parę kanadyjczyków też u nas zbudowano (nie musisz jechać do Hameryki). Wyżej wymienione są tak zbudowane. Byle co na ścianie, szczelna izolacja i wełna lub styropian i coś na osłonę. Jakoś epidemi grzybów nie widać. 
O zgrozo, takie rozwiązanie dopuszcza nawet Murator. Co prawda w budowlach zabytkowych, gdzie nie wolno na zewnątrz. Przy tym nie straszy grzybem. 
A spieprzyć można wszystko. Nawet ścianę 2 W. (oglądałem, roleta przez fachowca założona bezpośrednio na nadproże betonowe, pikny grzyb po pierwszym roku). Więc się nie śmiej, jeżeli nie znasz. Tak się buduje. Idź na Bartycką, tam znajdziesz faceta handlującego rekuperatorami, wentylacją. Powiedz mu, że ocieplasz od zewnątrz. Tylko ostrzegam facet jest lekko nawiedzony. Z tego co wiem powiązany jakoś z "Ładnym domem". Poproś go by w Warszawie pokazał swoje ocieplenia od wewnątrz. Zapewniam Cię, że grzyba nie znajdziesz, jeżeli jest prawidłowo to wykonane.

----------


## Jeje

na cholęrę te wszystkie dywagacje, wygodniejszy jest styriopian, jak ktoś chce sobie życie komplikować to wełna też jest ok i wszystko w temacie na trzy strony, cześć

----------


## budulec

Jeje, tak można byłoby odpowiedzieć na wszystkie pytania i to nie tylko na tym forum. Moim zdaniem chyba nie o to chodzi, ale może sie mylę.
pzdr

----------


## budulec

> Idź do najbliższego domu z poddaszem użytkowym, parę kanadyjczyków też u nas zbudowano (nie musisz jechać do Hameryki). Wyżej wymienione są tak zbudowane. Byle co na ścianie, szczelna izolacja i wełna lub styropian i coś na osłonę. Jakoś epidemi grzybów nie widać. 
> O zgrozo, takie rozwiązanie dopuszcza nawet Murator. Co prawda w budowlach zabytkowych, gdzie nie wolno na zewnątrz. Przy tym nie straszy grzybem. 
> A spieprzyć można wszystko. Nawet ścianę 2 W. (oglądałem, roleta przez fachowca założona bezpośrednio na nadproże betonowe, pikny grzyb po pierwszym roku). Więc się nie śmiej, jeżeli nie znasz. Tak się buduje. Idź na Bartycką, tam znajdziesz faceta handlującego rekuperatorami, wentylacją. Powiedz mu, że ocieplasz od zewnątrz. Tylko ostrzegam facet jest lekko nawiedzony. Z tego co wiem powiązany jakoś z "Ładnym domem". Poproś go by w Warszawie pokazał swoje ocieplenia od wewnątrz. Zapewniam Cię, że grzyba nie znajdziesz, jeżeli jest prawidłowo to wykonane.


Roman, chyba inaczej rozumiemy pojęcie ocieplania od wewnątrz (moim zdaniem ani "kanadyjczyk", ani typowy dach nie są najlepszym przykładem).
Co do samego ocieplania to jak najbardziej jest możliwe tylko "z głową", a z tym już gorzej. Najprostrzym rozwiązaniem byłoby dać dobrą paroizolację i byłoby po kłopocie. Niestety problemy pojawiają się nie na typowej ścianie a na połączeniach ze ścianą działową, ze stropem itd.

Tak więc (po za uzasadnionymi przypadkami) stosowanie tego rozwiązania to jest tak jak z jazdą samochodem do tyłu. Jak musisz to korzystasz, ale jakoś trudno mi wyobrazić sobie Ciebie pędzącego do tyłu po autostradzie   :big grin:  
pzdr

----------


## RomanP

W uzasadnionych wypadkach uważam ocieplenie od wewnątrz za lepsze. Gdybym budował całoroczny domek wypoczynkowy, gdzie spędzałbym tylko kilka dni w miesiącu, gdybym wpadał do domu się tylko przespać lub spędzał dużo czasu w delegacji. Zastosowałbym ocieplenie od wewnątrz i ogrzewanie powietrzne. 
Zgoda wyamga to większej kultury wykonania. Lecz takie domy istnieją i nic się nie dzieje.
W domku w którym będę mieszkał zastosowałem ścianę 2W.

----------


## RomanP

Kanadyjczyk nie musi mieć tylko elewacji winylowej lub z desek. Stosuje się także klinkier. Przemarza on.

----------


## Iwona G

Ocieplenie od wewnątrz?? 

muszą byc duże pomieszczenia  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

rozumiem  dach - konieczność
ale tak normalnie w nie zabytkowym budynku tylko zewnątrz.  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Sp5es

Dla wątpiących w wygląd "kandyjczyków" po niewłaściwym ociepleniu - zapraszam na amerykańskie strony o ociepleniach (hasło External Insulation and Finishing Systems lub w skrócie EIFS). Tam się można dużo napatrzeć.

Roman:
Może być i siding winylowy i deskowanie... Byle by właściwie zaprojektowane i policzone. I wentylowane.
A klinkier - jak w ścianach 3W - tam też przemarza. No i co ?

Fakt, że ocieplenie od wewnątrz ma zalety w przypadku domów nieogrzewanych przez większość sezonu - ze względu na małą bezwładność cieplną. Tyle, że drobnostka - nie jest to punktem odniesienia dla większości  budynków. A tu o tym się mówi - a nie o jednostkowych przypadkach.
I jest to chyba jedna z nielicznych zalet tego rozwiązania. A poza tym SAME WADY. Rozwiązanie jst oczywiście dopuszczalne, czego nie należy mylić z pojęciem, że jest to rozwiązanie  KORZYSTNE.

Mam wrażenie, że nigdy nie widziałeś dobrze zagrzybionego "kanadyjczyka". Mnie wystarczy jeden na sto (w rzeczywistości jest ich dużo więcej). I tak o ten jeden za dużo. Dobrze pamiętam relacje telewizyjne z akcji "domy dla powodzian". Można o tym pisać legendy, co się w tych domach działo.

----------


## RomanP

To jest jeszcze jeden dowód, że wszystko można spie..... . Domy dla powodzian pokazują, jak zaniedbanie wentylacji mści się. Jeżeli istnieje jednak 10 % nie zagrzybionych kanadyjczyków, 10 % nie zagrzybionych domów ocieplonych od wewnątrz: tzn. że nie technologia jest zła, tylko wykonanie do kitu. Rozwiązanie egzystuje na rynku, jest więc poprawne. W pewnych przypadkach lepsze. W drugich gorsze. 
Jeszcze raz powtarzam, nie jestem gorącym zwolennikiem tego rozwiązania, czego dowodem, buduję normalny dom 2W. 
Jedynie jestem daleki od potępienia czegoś w czambuł. 
Dla mnie jest to już koniec tej dyskusji.

----------


## shago

nikt nic nie potepia, ale oddychanie scian to MIT, poprostu MIT. wyprodukowali go spece od marketingu firmy YTONG po to aby sprzedawć swoje rewelacyjnie dobre i tanie ( heiheihei) produkty. pojawiło sie to oddychanie ścian przy scianach jednowartwowych a potem wełna doszła, do dzis nikt nie precyzuje jednak czy kamienna czy szklana. 5% najwięcej wilgoci moze wyjsc sciana przy niesprawnej wentylacji. a wtedy i te 5% to o wile za mało.

----------

> Idź do najbliższego domu z poddaszem użytkowym, parę kanadyjczyków też u nas zbudowano (nie musisz jechać do Hameryki). Wyżej wymienione są tak zbudowane. Byle co na ścianie, szczelna izolacja i wełna lub styropian i coś na osłonę. Jakoś epidemi grzybów nie widać. 
> O zgrozo, takie rozwiązanie dopuszcza nawet Murator. Co prawda w budowlach zabytkowych, gdzie nie wolno na zewnątrz. Przy tym nie straszy grzybem. 
> A spieprzyć można wszystko. Nawet ścianę 2 W. (oglądałem, roleta przez fachowca założona bezpośrednio na nadproże betonowe, pikny grzyb po pierwszym roku). Więc się nie śmiej, jeżeli nie znasz. Tak się buduje. Idź na Bartycką, tam znajdziesz faceta handlującego rekuperatorami, wentylacją. Powiedz mu, że ocieplasz od zewnątrz. Tylko ostrzegam facet jest lekko nawiedzony. Z tego co wiem powiązany jakoś z "Ładnym domem". Poproś go by w Warszawie pokazał swoje ocieplenia od wewnątrz. Zapewniam Cię, że grzyba nie znajdziesz, jeżeli jest prawidłowo to wykonane.



czy ten gosc to aby nie niejaki brzeczyszczykiewicz?
siedzi taki na forum klimatyzacji i bredzi od rzeczy

----------


## shago

grzegorz brzeczyszczykiewicz
wieś chrzczonów, powiat białołęgi

a jak odparowuje to co sie skropli pomiędzy ścianą a ociepleniem? mieszkałem w jednowartwówce z jutonga jak moi fachowcy to nazywają. budował to Gala w Lublinie, osiedle na bazylianówce, ulica kosynierów. grzyb był na scianie pomiedzy dwoma mieszkaniami z jednej i z drugiej strony. wentylacja grawitacyjna prawie nie działała. balkonby bez zadaszeń, wyjechałem na narty na dwa tygodnie a jak wróciłem to parkiet przywitał mnie stojąc na bacznosc. napadało sniegu, nie miał kto odsypać, stopiło sie i wlazło pod stolarke. tak to fachowcy budowali a projektant wymyslił
.

----------


## shago

poprzedni post dotyczył wykonawstwa, nie dotyczył ocieplania od wewnątrz.;  :Smile:

----------


## SYBER35

Mam bardzo proste pytanie.Mam domek wybudowany tradycyjną metodą cegła kratówka na zewnątrz,środek - 6cm styropianu,wewnątrz pustak pianowy tzw.pgs.Czy mogę wykonać izolację zewnętrzną ze styropianu plus tynk akrylowy.Nie ukrywam że zostałem przytłoczony masą naukowych określeń o pnktach rosy itp.Jeszcze jedno pytanko jaką grubość styropianu zastosować.Problem wynikł w zimie gdyż zauważyłem po stronie północnej w rogach sufitu małe kropeczki (grzyb) które usunąłem więc mam podejrzenie że to wynik niedostatecnej izolacji w ścianie.Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## shago

> Mam bardzo proste pytanie.Mam domek wybudowany tradycyjną metodą cegła kratówka na zewnątrz,środek - 6cm styropianu,wewnątrz pustak pianowy tzw.pgs.Czy mogę wykonać izolację zewnętrzną ze styropianu plus tynk akrylowy.Nie ukrywam że zostałem przytłoczony masą naukowych określeń o pnktach rosy itp.Jeszcze jedno pytanko jaką grubość styropianu zastosować.Problem wynikł w zimie gdyż zauważyłem po stronie północnej w rogach sufitu małe kropeczki (grzyb) które usunąłem więc mam podejrzenie że to wynik niedostatecnej izolacji w ścianie.Dzięki za pomoc.


oj chyba wentylacji, kup nawiewniki do okien, a o takiej ścianie niesłyszałem jeszcze.

----------


## RomanP

Leon, jeżeli mówię, że facet jest trochę nawiedzony, to mam na myśli, że dla niego jest tylko jedno rozwiązanie. Ale on dużo wie. Z nim naprawdę można podyskutować o ociepleniu od wewnątrz. Tym bardziej, że jest praktykiem.
Ciebie też uważam trochę za nawiedzonego ale to nie oznacza, że nie szanuję twoich poglądów.

----------


## Sp5es

> cegła kratówka na zewnątrz,środek - 6cm styropianu,wewnątrz pustak pianowy tzw.pgs.Czy mogę wykonać izolację zewnętrzną ze styropianu plus tynk akrylowy.
> 
> .Jeszcze jedno pytanko jaką grubość styropianu zastosować.Problem wynikł w zimie gdyż zauważyłem po stronie północnej w rogach sufitu małe kropeczki (grzyb) które usunąłem więc mam podejrzenie że to wynik niedostatecnej izolacji w ścianie.Dzięki za pomoc.


Podaj grubośc każdej z warstw i gęstość gazobetonu. Wtedy będzie można to przeliczyć.

Na czuja wystarczyłoby 8 cm styropianu, ale każdy kolejny 1 cm grubości to ok 1,5 pln. Tak więc z reguly  i tak nie powinno się położyć mniej niż 10-12 cm.
Ale liczyć, liczyć...

Akryl jest najmniej wskazany jako tynk, chyba że są wysokie wymogi mechaniczne (ale te są do nadrobienia innymi metodami). 
Ma najmniejszą paroprzepuszczalność i do tego błyskawicznie się brudzi.
Nie ma więc zasadniczo przekonywujących zalet, oprócz w/w.

Opowieści sprzedawców o "najlepszym tynku akrylowym" to tylko marketing.

Zdecydowanie lepsze rozwiązanie tynk silikonowy lub mineralny pomalowany farbą silikonową.

Dla definitywnego stanowiska trzeba mieć pełne przesłanki techniczne.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Jeżeli od wnętrza jest już 6 cm styropianu, który stanowi paroizolację, to obłożenie cegły kratówki ze strony zewnętrznej także styropianem spowoduje zamknięcie tej cegły dla przenoszenia pary.
Czyli twoja cegła kratówka przestanie "oddychać".
Jeżeli w jakiś sposób do tej cegły przedostanie się woda (n.p. podsiąknie od fundamentu, lub wcieknie z zewnątrz),  to mur zawilgnie.
Rozwiązaniem jest ocieplenie wełną z tynkiem nie akrylowym.

----------


## budulec

Zbigniew, Ty to chyba sobie z nas jaja robisz?

----------


## Sp5es

> Jeżeli od wnętrza jest już 6 cm styropianu, który stanowi paroizolację, .


Jeszcze nigdy nie widziałem aby ktoś robił paroizolacje ze styropianu. Czy to jakaś nowa moda?




> Jeżeli w jakiś sposób do tej cegły przedostanie się woda (n.p. podsiąknie od fundamentu, lub wcieknie z zewnątrz),  to mur zawilgnie.
> Rozwiązaniem jest ocieplenie wełną z tynkiem nie akrylowym.


Istotą dobrze zrobionego ocieplenia sa takie rozwiązanie detali,  w tym uszczelnień, aby woda nie mogła się dostać pod ocieplenie. Dotyczy to wszystkich systemó, w tym również systemów wełnianych

----------


## kroyena

Czy ściana oddycha?
A czy ściana ma płuca?
A jeżeli ściana ma 3 % płuco-skrzelo-tchawki to czy warto z nich korzystać?
A tak się chłopaki zacietrzewiły, że w ogóle nie zadają pytania podstawowego:

PO CO TO WSZYSTKO?

A no po to, zeby we własnym domku żyć taniej i przyjemniej.
Taniej bo jak ktosik drzewiej powiedział:

WOLNYM BĘDZIE TEN KTO MA NISKIE KOSZTY UTRZYMANIA.

Przyjemniej

BO CZŁOWIEK TAKA ŚWINIA JEST, ŻE TYLKO PRZYJEMNOŚCI MU W GŁOWIE.

Drogie towarzystwo na _Furrum Murratorum_ zgromadzone po co wam te mało konstruktywne dysputy.

Trza se freski strzelić i obszary określić kosztów i przyjemności i to nie dla wybranego elementu, ale dla całości domostwa waszego.
Parę pytań podpowiadających:
po pierwsze primo)
Czy warto zwiększać grubość izolacji (lub w ogóle kłaść izo), jeżeli system wentylacyjny nie jest wyposażony w cosik (przez cosik należy rozumieć: reku, GWC, wprowadzenie wentyalcji na kominek (lub inny podgrzewacz) dla ogrzania napływającego powietrza)?
po drugie primo)
Wata/styro po co te swary? 
Każdy wybierze na co go stać i jakie przeznaczenie ma mieć. Dla przykładu co się stanie z elewacją po nie trafieniu pod garażem w tablicę od kosza grając w przyszłości z dzieckiem jeno w elewację. Czy przypadkiem nie trzeba będzie całego domku odnawiać? (No przynajmniej garażu.)
po trzecie primo)
Jakie dźwięki wydalje deszcz (ewentyalnie grad) uderzajacy o ocieplenie ze styropu lub waty?
Jak to Angielczycy mówią: Case study.
Letnia burza, aż się prosi otworzyć drzwi na taras, a tu wszystko pozamykać trzeba bo o styro tak "dzwoni", że trzeba by mordule nadzierać, żeby coś usłyszeć. Co wcale nie oznacza, że przez wełnę zrobioną "inaczej" ilośc decybeli będzie znacząco mniejsza (skala logarytmiczna).

----------


## kroyena

Co do kładzenia w póżniejszy czasie (po odebraniu budowy) izolacji z zewnątrz wewnątrz, to przypominam, że:
po pierwsze primo)
na zmianę wyglądu elewacji należy przedstawić projekt, uzyskać zgodę, założyć księgę itd.. itp.. pierdu, pierdu...
po drugie primo)
ci co uprzednio na maksa dosunęli budynek do granicy mogą potem nawet te 8 cm zrywać, lub przyjąc na twarz bilecik PINB-u o nominale równoważnym znaczącej części jeżeli nei całości nakładu na izolację.

No chyba, że się coś od wzeszłego roku w Prawie budowlanym zmieniło.  :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Będę na działce stawiał pierwszą budowlę - kibelek. Proszę wszelakiem maści fachowców o wskazanie materiału do budowy, który NIE będzie oddychał. 

Przy takim a nie innym przeznaczeniu takie oddychanie może poważnie obniżyć wytrzymałość materiału - z wiadomych względów :]

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

*SP5es*

napisałeś : _Jeszcze nigdy nie widziałem aby ktoś robił paroizolacje ze styropianu. Czy to jakaś nowa moda_

Jeżeli styropian, który nie przewodzi pary wodnej, został zamontowany - to stanowi on paroizolacje. Gdyby to była blacha stalowa - to też by stanowiła paroizolacje.
Nieporozumienie wynika z wadliwego pojmowania terminu paroizolacja.
Tym określeniem możemy nazwać wszystko co nie przewodzi pary, a nie konkretny wyrób n.p. folie. Paroizolacyjność jest cechą fizyczną materiału.
Być może w gwarze budowlanej "położyć paroizolacje" to to samo co zamontować folie paroizolacyjną.

----------


## Sp5es

Styropian  ma współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego mi=35.
Dość mu daleko do paroizolacyjności.

Blacha stalowa zapewne ma paręnascie tysięcy, jak nie więcej. - nie mam pod ręką normy. Proste do sprawdzenia.

Drobne parę rzędów wielkości różnicy.

----------


## shago

> Będę na działce stawiał pierwszą budowlę - kibelek. Proszę wszelakiem maści fachowców o wskazanie materiału do budowy, który NIE będzie oddychał. 
> 
> Przy takim a nie innym przeznaczeniu takie oddychanie może poważnie obniżyć wytrzymałość materiału - z wiadomych względów :]


mariusz jak sie ciesze ze cie widze, buduj sracz ze styropianu, on nie oddycha, a i broń boze z jutonga bo ci caladziałke zasmierdzi. a tak napowaznie, jedx i kup 1,5 metra oszastów. mam taki sracz, wyglada jak ziemianka z czasów wojny. ale wygodny

----------


## Luc Skywalker

Zeby rozstrzygnac dylemat czym ocieplac przeprowadzilem eksperyment.Otoz przy temp -7 i wiejacym wietrze,rozebralem sie do majtek.Nastepnie okrecilem sie szczelnie welna mineralna grubosci 15cm i wyszedlem na podworko.Po 30 min przy pomocy szwagra dotarlem do domu,bo z zimna sam nie bylem juz w stanie.Czy moze mi ktos wyjasnic dlaczego welna mnie nie ogrzala.

----------


## pzw

Bo wełna " oddycha" i Cie po prostu przewiało  :-)).
Żarty żartami, aleś się mógł nieźle urządzić. Wełna jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem w sytuacji, gdy więzi w sobie powietrze w bezruchu ( styropian ma to niejako z urzędu ze względu na swoją budowę). Miękka wełna, którą zapewne się owinąłeś, jest dość luźnym materiałem i przez to przewiewnym. Dlatego Cie zmroziło -7 st.

----------


## Sp5es

pzw  masz  rację.

Luc Skywalker  - na przyszły raz zrób projekt eksperymentu.
Zabrakło w projekcie wiatroizolacji.

----------


## pattaya

Mistrzu Jedi !
Zrób eksperyment ze styropianem.

----------


## Luc Skywalker

Zaraz,zaraz
Sugerujecie,ze zmarzlem poniewaz nie owinelem sie dodatkowo folia?

----------


## Sp5es

Ciepło, ciepło....

----------


## pattaya

Bo się nie otynkowałeś.
A tak poważnie.Wyjdź w grubym,wełnianym swetrze na zimny wiatr-zmarzniesz.
Załóż na to np.pelerynkę foliową-będzie Ci ciepło.
Oprócz izolacji potrzebna jest warstwa zatrzymująca ciepło.

----------


## Luc Skywalker

Dlatego nie jestem zwolennikiem oddychajaco-przewiewnej welny.

----------


## multigad

Ja myślę że i tak cały problem w wentylacji.
Z każdego domu wyleci (kominami wentylacyjnymi) tylko tyle powietrza ile może do niego wlecieć. I przy szczelnych domach to jest problem.
Wietrznie to nieuniknione straty ciepła
Pozostaja dwa rozwiązania;
Rekuperacja
albo
tzw.naturalna klimatyzacja (geotermiczna)
I wtedy można dać metrowe ściany ze steropianu.

----------


## Simon_7

Luc Skywalker,

Zmarzłeś, bo pewnie nogi i głowę miałeś odkryte.

A tak na poważnie co z OGNIEM !!!!!!!!!!!

Wełna to materiał niepalny, w razie pożaru nie wydziala dymu i płonących kropli.

A styropian, hmm ......... Nie chciałbym się zaczadzić.

Każdy pomyśli, że pożar go nie dotyczy, ale co zrobić jak zacznie się coś dziać w nocy, gdy śpimy ?????????????

Poza tym, latem, gdy mamy uchylone okna i zaczyna palić się parter, ogień bardzo ładnie po styropianie "pójdzie" kondygnację wyżej.

Oczywiście nikomu nie życzę.

Zastanówmy się, czy wełna to tylko "oddychanie".

----------


## shago

> Luc Skywalker,
> 
> Zmarzłeś, bo pewnie nogi i głowę miałeś odkryte.
> 
> A tak na poważnie co z OGNIEM !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wełna to materiał niepalny, w razie pożaru nie wydziala dymu i płonących kropli.
> 
> A styropian, hmm ......... Nie chciałbym się zaczadzić.
> ...


pożar na zewnątrz? czy pomiedzy piętrami masz drzwi ogniochronne? przesada, jak sie bedzie paliło to uwierz mi że styropian akurat jest któryś z kolei do czadzenia ciebie.  zwolennik wentylacji nawiewnej napisałby że tylko z rekuperatorem masz gwarancję wymiany powietrza bez otwierania ognia,  moim zdaniem nie można przesadzac, dach mam ocieplony wełna ale przeciez to nie znaczy ze sie nie spali. sa jeszcze folie, drewno i cała masa róznych detali ognionieodpornych.

----------


## Simon_7

Oczywiście, że prędzej czy później wszystko się spali (chyba, że przyjedzie straż pożarna), ale tutaj chodzi o czas.
Jeżeli mówimy już o poddaszu, to w sytuacji, gdy mamy ocieplenie ułożone podwójnie (jedna warstwa między krokwiami, a druga pomiędzy profilami do G-K i cała konstrukcja drewniana jest przykryta wełną) to podnosimy odporność ogniową całej konstrukcji, a co za tym idzie, czas na zawalenie się konstrukcji.
Nie na próżno są przepisy mówiące o stosowaniu materiałów niepalnych w przypadku budynków wysokich pow. 25m lub 11 kondygnacji (w zależności od roku powstania budynku). Podobne sytuacje występują w domach jednorodzinnych !!!

----------


## shago

> Oczywiście, że prędzej czy później wszystko się spali (chyba, że przyjedzie straż pożarna), ale tutaj chodzi o czas.
> Jeżeli mówimy już o poddaszu, to w sytuacji, gdy mamy ocieplenie ułożone podwójnie (jedna warstwa między krokwiami, a druga pomiędzy profilami do G-K i cała konstrukcja drewniana jest przykryta wełną) to podnosimy odporność ogniową całej konstrukcji, a co za tym idzie, czas na zawalenie się konstrukcji.
> Nie na próżno są przepisy mówiące o stosowaniu materiałów niepalnych w przypadku budynków wysokich pow. 25m lub 11 kondygnacji (w zależności od roku powstania budynku). Podobne sytuacje występują w domach jednorodzinnych !!!


dobra a jak zapali sie elewacja? jak od dachu to nie interesuja mnie niespalone ocieplenie bo i tak bedzie zalane dokumentnie wodą. o ile wszystko sie nie zawali wczesniej. wełna jest lepszym materiałem ale dla tych co kase mają. ocieplenie wychodzi ponad dwukrotnie drożej. o tynkach nie wspomne, ale oczywiscie w sporze nad wyzszościa margaryny nad masłem wybieram to co lubie.  mozliwosci wyboru zycze każdemu.

----------


## budulec

> Oczywiście, że prędzej czy później wszystko się spali (chyba, że przyjedzie straż pożarna), ale tutaj chodzi o czas.
> Jeżeli mówimy już o poddaszu, to w sytuacji, gdy mamy ocieplenie ułożone podwójnie (jedna warstwa między krokwiami, a druga pomiędzy profilami do G-K i cała konstrukcja drewniana jest przykryta wełną) to podnosimy odporność ogniową całej konstrukcji, a co za tym idzie, czas na zawalenie się konstrukcji.
> Nie na próżno są przepisy mówiące o stosowaniu materiałów niepalnych w przypadku budynków wysokich pow. 25m lub 11 kondygnacji (w zależności od roku powstania budynku). Podobne sytuacje występują w domach jednorodzinnych !!!


tak, tak simon.
okna daj co namniej EI60, więżbe i dac oczywiście REI120 .  :big grin:  
pzdr

----------


## Simon_7

> Napisał Simon_7
> 
> Oczywiście, że prędzej czy później wszystko się spali (chyba, że przyjedzie straż pożarna), ale tutaj chodzi o czas.
> Jeżeli mówimy już o poddaszu, to w sytuacji, gdy mamy ocieplenie ułożone podwójnie (jedna warstwa między krokwiami, a druga pomiędzy profilami do G-K i cała konstrukcja drewniana jest przykryta wełną) to podnosimy odporność ogniową całej konstrukcji, a co za tym idzie, czas na zawalenie się konstrukcji.
> Nie na próżno są przepisy mówiące o stosowaniu materiałów niepalnych w przypadku budynków wysokich pow. 25m lub 11 kondygnacji (w zależności od roku powstania budynku). Podobne sytuacje występują w domach jednorodzinnych !!!
> 
> 
> tak, tak simon.
> okna daj co namniej EI60, więżbe i dac oczywiście REI120 .  
> pzdr


Budulec,
Obawiam się, że dla więźby nie da się określić czasu izolacyjności i szczelności podczas oddziaływania ognia   :oops:

----------


## budulec

oczywiście, że miała być więźba wraz z dachem, ale jakby udało Ci sie uzyskać EI dla samej więźby to byłoby to już mistrzostwo świata.
pzdr

----------


## moniks

na ścianie  ::-(:  Sciana ocieplona styropianem nałozony tynk aktyrowy pistoletem. W słońcu wyglada jak wzburzone morze...czy jest szansa żeby jeszcze poprawić???

----------


## Simon_7

Budulec,

A w jaki sposób i po co szczelność i izolacyjność dla dachu ????????

----------


## kroyena

monkis może jakieś graffiti?  :Roll:

----------


## Geno

> Oczywiście, że prędzej czy później wszystko się spali (chyba, że przyjedzie straż pożarna), ale tutaj chodzi o czas.
> Jeżeli mówimy już o poddaszu, to w sytuacji, gdy mamy ocieplenie ułożone podwójnie (jedna warstwa między krokwiami, a druga pomiędzy profilami do G-K i cała konstrukcja drewniana jest przykryta wełną) to podnosimy odporność ogniową całej konstrukcji, a co za tym idzie, czas na zawalenie się konstrukcji.
> Nie na próżno są przepisy mówiące o stosowaniu materiałów niepalnych w przypadku budynków wysokich pow. 25m lub 11 kondygnacji (w zależności od roku powstania budynku). Podobne sytuacje występują w domach jednorodzinnych !!!


Styriopianu akurat nie stosuje się w bud. wysokich głównie ze względu na emisje szkodliwych gazów w czasie pożaru.

----------


## budulec

> Budulec,
> 
> A w jaki sposób i po co szczelność i izolacyjność dla dachu ????????


w takim samym jak nro w domku jednorodzinnym   :big grin:  pzdr

----------


## moniks

Grafitti? hmmm  :Smile:  Pechowy ten mój remont ciagle cos wyskakuje. Chciałam zasięgnąć opinii czy komus tez taka sciana sie przytrafiła , czy to ewidentna wina wykonawcy czy inne czynniki tez odgrywaja jakąs rolę

----------


## Sp5es

> na ścianie  Sciana ocieplona styropianem nałozony tynk aktyrowy pistoletem. W słońcu wyglada jak wzburzone morze...czy jest szansa żeby jeszcze poprawić???


Szansa jest zawsze, tylko ile to koszutje i dlaczego ?
Trzeba by zobaczyc wygląd.  Sam fakt nierówności to jeszcze mało.
Porada dla opcji - grybośc natrysku max 4-5 mm.

Opcje są dwie :
- usunąc tynk, im gorszy, tym lepiej, bo...łatwiej odlezie
- jeśli się trzyma , to wziąć substancje rozmiękczające np. Sto-ispo Anstrichentferner. Śmierdzi jak cap, ale działa rewelacja. Mogli zmienić nazwę produktu na inną , bo mieli "reformę" portfela ofertowego.
- umyć,  zagruntować, i tynkować, tyle że już nie agregatem...

opcja dwa:
- poleciec ostrą szpachlą i poucinać "szczyty" większych górek
- wziąć klej do zatapiania siatki, dobrego producenta, na białym cemencie, typu lekkiego, np. Caparol, Ceresit (biały)i  i bez dodatkowego gruntowania wyszpachlować doły, aż do w miarę równej płaszczyzny (max 2 mm na długiej łacie).
- koniecznie położyc warstwę zbrojącą Z SIATKĄ z włokna 165g/m2
- grunt, tynk

Opcja 1 
- wykonawczo więcej trudnej roboty
- możliwość uszkodzenia podłoża

Opcja 2
- fasada mechanicznie mocniejsza
- niedokładne ułożenie siatki -> ryzyko pękania
- jak górki wysokie, to i koszty też...

----------


## Patos

> Zeby rozstrzygnac dylemat czym ocieplac przeprowadzilem eksperyment.Otoz przy temp -7 i wiejacym wietrze,rozebralem sie do majtek.Nastepnie okrecilem sie szczelnie welna mineralna grubosci 15cm i wyszedlem na podworko.Po 30 min przy pomocy szwagra dotarlem do domu,bo z zimna sam nie bylem juz w stanie.Czy moze mi ktos wyjasnic dlaczego welna mnie nie ogrzala.


Czekam na twój eksperyment, gdy okręcisz się styropianem  :big tongue:  
Ale teraz to tylko chłodnia i wiatraki wchodzą w grę.
W styropianie powinieneś się spocić i udusić bo przeca on nie oddycha  :big tongue:

----------


## RomanP

Dla tych którzy chcą się zapoznać z innym punktem widzenia. Zobaczyć na www.instalator.pl/archi. Ja tam wchodzę przy okazji odwiedzin ekokotłów, jest tam odnośnik do literatury. Jeżeli wejdziesz na izolację, to zobaczysz, że obowiązuje tam pogląd o "prawidłowym ociepleniu tylko od wewnątrz". To co piszą w M o ociepleniu od zewnątrz tam nie przechodzi. Czasem dobrze poznać inny punkt widzenia.

----------


## Geno

> Dla tych którzy chcą się zapoznać z innym punktem widzenia. Zobaczyć na www.instalator.pl/archi. Ja tam wchodzę przy okazji odwiedzin ekokotłów, jest tam odnośnik do literatury. Jeżeli wejdziesz na izolację, to zobaczysz, że obowiązuje tam pogląd o "prawidłowym ociepleniu tylko od wewnątrz". To co piszą w M o ociepleniu od zewnątrz tam nie przechodzi. Czasem dobrze poznać inny punkt widzenia.


Nie ma innych punktów widzenia a jabłko niestety nie leci do góry tylko spada....

----------


## m.dworek

jako ciekawostke dodam tylko ze moj termosik (silikaty 18cm styro 20 cm klinkier 12 cm ) bedzie dodatkowo chroniony za pomoca folii malarskiej
miedzy silikat i styro dam ten styropian aby uchronic sie przed ewentualnymi wyciekami pary przez styropian

----------


## inwestor

Niby skala paraprzepuszczalności jest niewielka bo odprowadzenie wilgoci ma zapewnić wentylacja ale można wyobrazić sobie sytuację że pozostawiamy dłuzszy okres dom z wyłączoną wentylacją lub pozamykanymi oknami. I co wtedy  z wilgocią z kwiatów, akwarium itp. ? Może ktoś wie czy zastosowanie na ściany z BK wełny mineralej poprawi sytuację i ograniczy negatywne skutki braku wentylacji ? Czy też można dawać śmiało styropian ? W końcu styropian jest znacznie tańszy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sp5es

Podnoszę temat, gdyż wciąż pojawiają się zapytania z tego zagadnienia

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

Aja się doczepiam i zaczynam dokształcanie.

Pozdrawiam,

Maciek

----------


## Jacek K.

A konkretnie jak ma wyglądać ta ściana? Ile materiału w jakiej warstwie - można policzyć.

----------


## Sunao

> Niby skala paraprzepuszczalności jest niewielka bo odprowadzenie wilgoci ma zapewnić wentylacja ale można wyobrazić sobie sytuację że pozostawiamy dłuzszy okres dom z wyłączoną wentylacją lub pozamykanymi oknami. I co wtedy  z wilgocią z kwiatów, akwarium itp. ? Może ktoś wie czy zastosowanie na ściany z BK wełny mineralej poprawi sytuację i ograniczy negatywne skutki braku wentylacji ? Czy też można dawać śmiało styropian ? W końcu styropian jest znacznie tańszy. 
> Pozdrawiam


Skoro nie ma wentylacji to tak czy inaczej UŻYWANIE budynku w takim stanie spowoduje problemy. Parę procent "wyjdzie" przez ściany (w najlepszym wypadku) a co z resztą? Żadna ściana nie pomoże...

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## piramidon

to wcześniej było opisane: należy wentylować

----------


## piramidon

A akwarium należy przykryć np szybą w celu ograniczenia parowania, zkwiatów preferuję sukulenty--nie kaktusy. Własna dżungla odpada

----------


## zahir1000

No to teraz panowie znawcy tematu tak dla przykładu jak byście wybudowali  taki oto domek 

http://www.projekty.murator.pl/proje...74&IdKolekcji= 

prosty w kwadracie, z poddaszem użytkowym, dach koperta, pow.netto 166 m2 pow.użytkowa 115 m2 ogrzewanie komunalne ścienne. Dojdzie wiata przed garażem oraz większy taras.
Co proponujecie ? 
tylko nie rozkręcajcie się z kosztami za bardzo. Chciałbym się zmieścić w 300tyś   :Roll:     myślę ze daję Wam pole do popisu oraz możliwość wykorzystania wcześniejszych wniosków  :Roll:  
Nie ukrywam że wasza pomoc pomogłaby mi bardzo. Zamierzam startować 2007 ewentualnie 2008 i nie chcę pośpiechu, tak 2 lata sobie daję na zakończenie budowy. Pieniążki już są i czekają cierpliwie  :smile:  

Z GóRY DZIęKI WIELKIE ZA POMOC

Pozdrawiam. Janusz

----------


## Kero

Witam po raz pierwszy na tym forum.
Nie przeczytałem do końca całego tematu ponieważ zmęczyło mnie to.
A szukałem odpowiedzi na pytanie:
Budować dom z BK 36cm ściany zewnętrzne i wierzyć, że nie zajdzie konieczność docieplania. Czy też przyjać wersję BK 30cm i z góry założyć, że będzie docieplany.

Ten projekt
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...5,61,opis.html 
w odbiciu lustrzanym. przy czym znika poz. 13 czyli wiata. Budynek połączony jest z garazem. Wiata i garaż będą stanowiły jedno pomieszczenie (coś w rodzaju pomieszczenia rozrywkowo-rekreacyjnego (bilard, siłownia, rzutki i pierdołki a moze i barek)

----------


## Sunao

> Witam po raz pierwszy na tym forum.
> Nie przeczytałem do końca całego tematu ponieważ zmęczyło mnie to.
> [...]


Nie doczytałem do końca Twojego postu ponieważ nie miałem czasu. Odpowiedź brzmi: TAK.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## Kero

Do zupełnie nierozgarniętych sam siebie nie zaliczam jednak odpowiedź "TAK" jest tak naprawdę żadną odpowiedzią kiedy stwaia się w zasadzie dwa warianty do wyboru ale dziękuiję za chęci.

----------


## ijoskowski

moje sciany oddychaja sam widzialem

----------


## jabko

No właśnie ja teraz też słyszę zmęczony oddech mojej ściany.
Muszę po zimie zakryć jąstyropianem bo sie bidulka zadyszy na śmierć   :Lol:

----------


## Sunao

> Do zupełnie nierozgarniętych sam siebie nie zaliczam jednak odpowiedź "TAK" jest tak naprawdę żadną odpowiedzią kiedy stwaia się w zasadzie dwa warianty do wyboru ale dziękuiję za chęci.


Problem w tym, że to TY wybierasz, a jeżeli nie chce Ci się poczytać aby wybrać świadomie, to dokładnie wszystko jedno na co sie zdecydujesz, bo nie będziesz wybierał merytorycznie. Moja odpowiedź była zgryźliwa (jakby ktoś nie dostrzegł), bo jak można odpowiedzieć na pytanie postawione tak: "Hej frajerzy! Zastanówcie sie co mam wybrać, bo mi sie nie chce!"

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## Kero

To prawda, że zgryźliwości nie brak panu panie filozofie co tylko dzieci mogłyby nie zauważyć.
 "Hej frajerzy! Zastanówcie sie co mam wybrać, bo mi sie nie chce!" 
Gwoli ścisłości to powiem, że jesteś pan zwyczajnym zadufanym w sobie manipulatorem ponieważ podając powyższe słowa w cudzysłowie sugeruje pan iż są to moje słowa tymczasem wypisujesz pan zwyczajne kłamstwo.
To pokazuje z jaką uwagą pan czyta słowa innych.
W żadnym miejscu nie użyłem takiego sformułoweania ale to bez znaczenia jest dla zaroumialca takiego jak pan.
Ja NIE PRZECZYTAŁEM DO KOŃCA BO MNIE TO ZMĘCZYŁO  tak brzmiały moje słowa i oznaczają one diiamtralnie co innego ale rozumiem, że dla pana ścisłego mózgowca jest to za trudne.
Zmęczyło mnie to ponieważ w 2/3 tematu jaki przeczytałem nieustanne trwała przepychanka za i przeciw i nie byłem w stanie sam zdecydować, po której ze stron mam się opowiadać bo nie uważam się w przeciwieństwie do pana za zarozumialca.
Na zakończenie powiem panu, że nie czekam na odpowiedź frajerów.

----------


## Sunao

> To prawda, że zgryźliwości nie brak panu panie filozofie co tylko dzieci mogłyby nie zauważyć.
>  "Hej frajerzy! Zastanówcie sie co mam wybrać, bo mi sie nie chce!" 
> Gwoli ścisłości to powiem, że jesteś pan zwyczajnym zadufanym w sobie manipulatorem ponieważ podając powyższe słowa w cudzysłowie sugeruje pan iż są to moje słowa tymczasem wypisujesz pan zwyczajne kłamstwo.
> To pokazuje z jaką uwagą pan czyta słowa innych.
> W żadnym miejscu nie użyłem takiego sformułoweania ale to bez znaczenia jest dla zaroumialca takiego jak pan.
> Ja NIE PRZECZYTAŁEM DO KOŃCA BO MNIE TO ZMĘCZYŁO  tak brzmiały moje słowa i oznaczają one diiamtralnie co innego ale rozumiem, że dla pana ścisłego mózgowca jest to za trudne.
> Zmęczyło mnie to ponieważ w 2/3 tematu jaki przeczytałem nieustanne trwała przepychanka za i przeciw i nie byłem w stanie sam zdecydować, po której ze stron mam się opowiadać bo nie uważam się w przeciwieństwie do pana za zarozumialca.
> Na zakończenie powiem panu, że nie czekam na odpowiedź frajerów.


No i brawo. Przy okazji popytaj "frajerów" z polonistyki o zasady stosowania cudzysłowu. Twoja reakcja potwierdza, że (tutaj cytat dosłowny) "Do zupełnie nierozgarniętych sam siebie nie zaliczam [...]" jest najwyraźniej (tu wyrwany z kontekstu cytat dosłowny) "skrótem myślowym".
Dalej będziemy dywagować? Jeżeli to słowo sprawia Tobie trudności sprawdż jego znaczenie tutaj: http://www.slownik-online.pl/kopalin...BA0033EC32.php


Pozdrawiam,

filozof,zadufany w sobie manipulator, ścisły mózgowiec, zarozumialec i co tam jeszcze przeoczyłem 
 :Roll:  

 :big grin:   :Lol:   :smile:

----------


## Kero

Teraz z pewnością próżność spełniała się.
Podejżewam, że i w skrótach zblizonych do Maciarewiczowych jest pan najlepszy.
Żegnam żałosny panie.

----------


## Sunao

> Teraz z pewnością próżność spełniała się.
> Podejżewam, że i w skrótach zblizonych do Maciarewiczowych jest pan najlepszy.
> Żegnam żałosny panie.


Zdania pierwszego nie rozumiem  :sad:  
Zdanie drugie z ortografem  :sad: 
Zdanie trzecie: Mam nadzieję, że pożegnanie jest definitywne i zdania nie zmienisz.

EOT

Pozdrawiam i przepraszam za zaśmiecenie wątku.

Sunao

----------


## zahir1000

Hej FORUMOWICZE normalnie mnie zatkało jak to czytam  :Confused:  

Chyba pomyliłem tematy, myślałem że coś o ociepleniach tu będzie  :Roll:  

No więc przepraszam że się wtrąciłem, nie zamierzam przeszkadzać więc się ulatniam. Pa

----------


## świercz

moje ściany sie pocą.. uff gorąco dość przecie - oby do lata tak hheheh  :Lol:

----------


## zahir1000

> moje ściany sie pocą.. uff gorąco dość przecie - oby do lata tak hheheh


Użyj antiperispiranta   :Lol:  


 :oops:  no dobra już znikam   :oops:

----------


## ksetvipb

...u mnie będzie styropian, a wełna na stropach...

----------


## eRaf

Fajną stronkę podał w sąsiednim wątku adam_mk:
http://www.republika.pl/mieszkaj_lep...zewnetrzne.htm 
Warto poczytać m.in. o "oddychaniu" ścian
Pzdr

----------


## Janussz

Fajnie facet pisze.

----------


## two_people

> Już kiedyś zadawałem pytanie na forum na które nikt mi nie odpowiedział- czy stosowanie paroizolacji na dachu nie spowoduje czasami odwrotnego skutku a mianowicie zawilgocenia wełny i więżby - szczególnie w lecie kiedy na zewnątrz jest cieplej i jest wyższa wilgotność bezwzględna niż w środku.


Spowoduje tylko wtedy, jeżeli paroizolację wyłożysz odwotną stroną. Przepływ wilgoci następuje w niej tylko w jednym kieunku, czyli od wewnątrz na zewnątrz.

----------


## two_people

> Witam po raz pierwszy na tym forum.
> Nie przeczytałem do końca całego tematu ponieważ zmęczyło mnie to.
> A szukałem odpowiedzi na pytanie:
> Budować dom z BK 36cm ściany zewnętrzne i wierzyć, że nie zajdzie konieczność docieplania. Czy też przyjać wersję BK 30cm i z góry założyć, że będzie docieplany.
> 
> Ten projekt
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...5,61,opis.html 
> w odbiciu lustrzanym. przy czym znika poz. 13 czyli wiata. Budynek połączony jest z garazem. Wiata i garaż będą stanowiły jedno pomieszczenie (coś w rodzaju pomieszczenia rozrywkowo-rekreacyjnego (bilard, siłownia, rzutki i pierdołki a moze i barek)


Musisz pamiętać o jednym: najlepszym izolatorem cieplnym jest wełna lub styopian (najniejsze współczynniki przenikania ciepła), a nie mateiał konstukcyjny.
W fizyce budowli jest zasada: Najlepsze ściany to tójwastwowe, potem dwu, a potem jedno.
Stosując ścianę jednowastwową, masz zachowany normowy współczynnik przenikania ciepła (jak to poducenci zapewniają), ale pamiętaj że wymagany współczynnik przenikania ciepła dla ścian dwuwastwowych jest inny (niższy, czyli lepszy). Konkluzją tego jest to że sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło (czyli to ile będziesz płacił rocznie za ogrzewanie), jest niższe w ścianach dwuwarstwowych, gdzie będzie zastosowana izolacja cieplna.

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Musisz pamiętać o jednym: najlepszym izolatorem cieplnym jest wełna lub styopian (najniejsze współczynniki przenikania ciepła)... .


hmmm
wełna powiadasz ?
Wełna to kamień lub szkło.

Może jednak styro i wełna są ciepłe nie dlatego ze jako materiał słabo przewodzą tylko dlatego że cosw sobie trzymają. Coś co jest doskonałym izolatorem.
Zastanów się troszke   :Lol:

----------


## two_people

> Może jednak styro i wełna są ciepłe nie dlatego ze jako materiał słabo przewodzą tylko dlatego że cosw sobie trzymają. Coś co jest doskonałym izolatorem.
> Zastanów się troszke


Bije dzwon, ale nie wie gdzie on....bez urazy, ale tak bym określił tę odpowiedź.
Co świadczy o tym iż dany materiał jest dobrym izolatorem cieplnym?  Współczynnik 'lambda", czyli współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła, a proszę podaj mi materiał, który miałby mniejszy niż wełna czy styropian? 
A ciepło akumuluje zazwyczaj materiał konstrukcyjny, np jakis pustak ceramiczny.

----------


## minioiminio

To ja trochę z innej beczki. Podobno styropian  świetnie izoluje, ale gorzej z przepuszczaniem pary wodnej. No to co się dzieje na styku styropian - ściana nośna (np. z Silki). Czy przypadkiem nie będzie się tutaj wykraplać wilgoć. Słyszałam opinie od budowlańców, że spotkali się już z „grzybkiem” podczas zrywania starego styropianu. Czy to możliwe?  :ohmy:

----------


## demex

> To ja trochę z innej beczki. Podobno styropian  świetnie izoluje, ale gorzej z przepuszczaniem pary wodnej. No to co się dzieje na styku styropian - ściana nośna (np. z Silki). Czy przypadkiem nie będzie się tutaj wykraplać wilgoć. Słyszałam opinie od budowlańców, że spotkali się już z „grzybkiem” podczas zrywania starego styropianu. Czy to możliwe?


Oczywiście, że możliwe. Sam widziałem grzyba pod styropianem.
PS. Znam jednego chemika (z zamiłowania ekolog), który jak się dowiedział, że budynek w którym pracuje mają ocieplać styropianem a nie wełną, powiedział że odchodzi z pracy, że nie będzie w grzybni pracował.
Kurcze czemu ta wełna jest taka droga . . .

----------


## weni

"grzybek" może być czasami ale to jest błąd wykonawcy!!!!!

----------


## demex

Heh... A co wykonawca ma zrobić ze styropianem? podziurkować aby przepuszczał wilgoć ?  :smile:

----------


## minioiminio

Podobno można zastosować szczeliny wentylacyjne, podobne jak w przypadku ocieplana wełną mineralną ściany trójwarstwowej. Tylko, czy ktoś sprawdził już to rozwiązanie?

----------


## weni

wykonawca "klei" styropian tylko na placki bo tanio i oszczędnie  :Evil:   :Evil: 
a jak powinno być?

----------


## weni

http://www.semprefarby.pl/poradnik.html
i po kłopocie!  :big grin:

----------


## weni

a czy wiecie że dziurkowany styropian jest od roku w ofercie?

----------


## demex

> a czy wiecie że dziurkowany styropian jest od roku w ofercie?


Poproszę o więcej szczegółów.

----------


## minioiminio

Do *weni*

Może zbyt szybko przejrzałem stronę, ale nie znalazłam tam nic co mogłoby pokazywać drogę ujścia (ewentualnej) wilgoci powstającej na połączeniu ściana nośna – styropian. 
Może mi wyjaśnisz. Będę wdzięczna.

P.S.
To nie złośliwości, ale próba rozwikłania nurtującego mnie zagadnienia.  :oops:

----------


## weni

http://www.adexplus.pl/Pliki/proterm.pdf
to są szczegółowe szczegóły  :big grin:  
oni są moją konkurencją ale co tam  :big grin:

----------


## Janussz

> Podobno można zastosować szczeliny wentylacyjne, podobne jak w przypadku ocieplana wełną mineralną ściany trójwarstwowej. Tylko, czy ktoś sprawdził już to rozwiązanie?


A gdzie ma ta szczelina być? Pomiędzy murem nośnym i styropianem przymocowanym do ściany osłonowej?

----------


## two_people

Muszę przyznać że pierwszy raz się spotykam ze styropianem wentylowanym, ale według mnie jest to sprzeczne rozwiązane (również chcę się odnieść do zagadnienia grzyba, o którym kilka postów wstecz była mowa)

Rolą styropianu (izolacji cieplnej) jest jak najbadziej szczelne zamknięcie powierzchni ścian (przegody zewnętrznej). W przypadku styropianu wentylowanego zmine powietrze zewnętrzne dochodzi do przegody (zapewne mikrokanałkami, co może powodować jakieś dobne mostki temiczne), czyli taki styropian nie może posiadać takiego samego współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła jak każdy inny...czyli wychodzi na to że ocieplamy ściany po to aby z powrotem dopuścić do nich dostęp działania powierza zawnętrznego.

A jeśli chodzi o grzyb. Pamiętajcie że wełna przepuszcza  około "aż i tylko" 3% wilgoci, więc i pod wełną może wystąpić grzyb. Taki styropian miałby ponoć likwidować skutki, a nikt nie zastsnawia się co może być przyczyną. 

Według mnie mogą być dwie, a one są związane z pytaniem: W jaki sposób dostała się tam wilgoć i dlaczego? (wilgoć i zimne powietrze jest idealnym śodowiskiem dla rozwoju grzybni)
1. Z wewnątrz, czyli w budynku znajdują się słabo wentylowane pomieszczenia.  Nie trzeba wcale stosować wentylacji mechanicznej (choć bym ją polecał), wystaczy wietrzyć pomieszczenia przez otwacie okien, a należy to robić krótko, ale intensywnie, co nie powoduje mocnego obniżenia temperatuy w pokoju.
2. Z zewnątrz, czyli mogłobyc błędnie wykonane ocieplenie

Reasumując, przy ocieplaniu budynku, nalezy pamiętać że wilgoć, która wcześniej bez poblemu przedostawała się przez ściany, teraz zaczyna gromadzić się na ścianach.

Może na jakimś etapie mojego myślenia gdzieś śię mylę, więć bardzo proszę o inne zdania, bo wcale nie twierdzę że zjadłem wszystkie rozumy....

----------


## Janussz

Najlepszym izolatorem termicznym są gazy w "bezruchu".
Powietrze w tych kanalikach jest zamknięte. Nie ma więc obawy o jego ruch, a więc nie będzie mostków cieplnych.
Dlaczego mówisz, że wełna przepuszcza tylko 3% wilgoci?

----------


## weni

ja zawsze polecam nawiewniki higrosterowane

----------


## weni

wełna przepuszcza między 30a60% więcej wilgoci niż np;porotherm.
to są przybliżone wartości ponieważ żadna firma nie precyzuje

----------


## damaster

SERDECZNIE WITAM. Mój problem polega na tym iż zakupiłem domu w którym mieszkam już 2 lat. jest to dom wybudowany z pustaka żużlowego , cały pustak -styropian5 cm-połówka lub  w innej kolejności. Mój problem polega na tym iż w niektórych częściach domu pojawił się grzyb,pleśń. jest to dom tzw przy ziemi, bez piwnic. Chociaż posiada drenaż oraz jest obłożony fonduliną  wilgoś przechodzi do domu od  fundamentów oraz w niektórych miejscach ścian. Niewiem  czy po miedzy pustakami styropian był poukładany szczelnie.  Teraz mam problem czy docieplać dom , styropianem , czy wełną, czy jest sens docieplania i oczywiście jaką grubością to mam zrobić jeżeli jest taka możliwość. Oczywiście boję się takiego stwierdzenia tzw. ze nie powinno się 2 razy docieplać domu. Proszę o fachowe i przejrzyste uwagi w moim problemie. Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich.

----------


## weni

a z jakiego miasta jesteś?
jak będe przejazdem to obejrze ten twój "problem"
pozdrawiam

----------


## tom17

> Spowoduje tylko wtedy, jeżeli paroizolację wyłożysz odwotną stroną. Przepływ wilgoci następuje w niej tylko w jednym kieunku, czyli od wewnątrz na zewnątrz.


paroizolacja ma dwie strony? - przecież to zwykła folia.
 :ohmy:

----------


## Tomek_W

Uffffff... Przeczytałem wszystko  :big grin:  
Co do tej wilgoci na styku ściana-styropian to może rozwiązaniem jest styropian ryflowany? Jak sądzicie?

----------


## Jezier

Rozwiązaniem jest brak wilgoci na styku styropianu ze ścianą. Najprostsze i najskuteczniejsze i najłatwiejsze do wykonania.

----------


## Tomek_W

Sorki Jezier, ale nie bardzo Cię zrozumiałem. Twierdzisz, że nie pojawi się pod styropianem wigoć?
Jeśli możesz to odpowidając wyłącz cynizm  :big grin:  
P.S. Swoją drogą pozdrawiam kolegę żeglarza  :big grin:

----------


## Aniss

U mnie będzie ściana jednowarstwowa, więc nie ma problemu i chyba dobrze   :smile:

----------


## Jezier

*Tomek_W.* W prawidłowo wykonanej ścianie dwuwarstwowej nie pojawi się wilgoć która w jakiś sposób miałaby zagrozić ścianie. Nie trzeba stosować styropianu ryflowanego czy nawet dziurawionego albo wełny zamiast styropianu. Nawet jeśli ściana będzie wymurowana i ocieplona szybko i będzie w niej sporo wilgoci technologicznej to ta ściana w miarę upływu czasu wyschnie nawet jeśli izolacja będzie styropianowa.
Ściana jednowarstwowa pod względem wilgotności nie jest lepsza od dwuwarstwowej czy trzywarstwowej. Jest raczej gorsza. Nic się jej nie dzieje ale poziom zawilgocenia może mieć niekorzystny wpływ na współczynnik przenikania ciepła takiej ściany jednowarstwowej.

----------


## Tomek_W

Ad Jezier.
Sorki, ale chyba nadal nie rozumiem  :Roll:  
Nie mówię o wilgoci technologicznej z etapu budowy. To zupełnie osobny temat. "Rozchodzi" mi  się wyłącznie o wilgoć na etapie normalnego użytkowania domu.
Piszesz, że w prawidłowo wykonanej ścianie nic takiego się nie stanie.
Jeśli dobrze rozumiem to ważny jest tylko styk ściany ze styropianem. Pozostałe warstwy (siatki, tynki etc) nie mają już znaczenia, bo jeśli już, to para wykropli się właśnie na styku ze styropianem.
W związku z tym pytanie: co znaczy dobrze wykonana ściana dwuwarstwowa? Na tyle na ile ja się orientuję to trudno mi sobie wyobrazić skopanie przyklejenia styropianu  :Roll:  
Nie bardzo wiem jak można to wykonać dobrze lub źle. Abstrahując od kwestii dokładności, solidności przyklejenia/kołkowania etc, ale to nie ma tutaj znaczenia.
Po prostu. Co można skopać, żeby para się jednak na styku ze styropianem wykraplała? (w domyśle oczywiście jakich błędów się wystrzegać?)

----------


## Tomek_W

Ad Jezier.
Sorki, ale chyba nadal nie rozumiem  :Roll:  
Nie mówię o wilgoci technologicznej z etapu budowy. To zupełnie osobny temat. "Rozchodzi" mi  się wyłącznie o wilgoć na etapie normalnego użytkowania domu.
Piszesz, że w prawidłowo wykonanej ścianie nic takiego się nie stanie.
Jeśli dobrze rozumiem to ważny jest tylko styk ściany ze styropianem. Pozostałe warstwy (siatki, tynki etc) nie mają już znaczenia, bo jeśli już, to para wykropli się właśnie na styku ze styropianem.
W związku z tym pytanie: co znaczy dobrze wykonana ściana dwuwarstwowa? Na tyle na ile ja się orientuję to trudno mi sobie wyobrazić skopanie przyklejenia styropianu  :Roll:  
Nie bardzo wiem jak można to wykonać dobrze lub źle. Pomijając kwestię dokładności, solidności przyklejenia/kołkowania etc, ale to nie ma tutaj znaczenia.
Po prostu. Co można skopać, żeby para się jednak na styku ze styropianem wykraplała? (w domyśle oczywiście jakich błędów się wystrzegać?)

----------


## Tomek_W

Ad Jezier.
Sorki, ale chyba nadal nie rozumiem  :Roll:  
Nie mówię o wilgoci technologicznej z etapu budowy. To zupełnie osobny temat. "Rozchodzi" mi  się wyłącznie o wilgoć na etapie normalnego użytkowania domu.
Piszesz, że w prawidłowo wykonanej ścianie nic takiego się nie stanie.
Jeśli dobrze rozumiem to ważny jest tylko styk ściany ze styropianem. Pozostałe warstwy (siatki, tynki etc) nie mają już znaczenia, bo jeśli już, to para wykropli się właśnie na styku ze styropianem.
W związku z tym pytanie: co znaczy dobrze wykonana ściana dwuwarstwowa? Na tyle na ile ja się orientuję to trudno mi sobie wyobrazić skopanie przyklejenia styropianu  :Roll:  
Nie bardzo wiem jak można to wykonać dobrze lub źle. Pomijając kwestię dokładności, solidności przyklejenia/kołkowania etc, ale to nie ma tutaj znaczenia.
Po prostu. Co można skopać, żeby para się jednak na styku ze styropianem wykraplała? (w domyśle oczywiście jakich błędów się wystrzegać?)

----------


## Tomek_W

Przepraszam, coś się pokopało i poszło 3 razy  :Confused:  
Tomek

----------


## Jezier

Pisałem o wilgoci technologicznej bo to jej teoretycznie w murze może być sporo.
W prawidłowo wykonanej tzn takiej która nie zacieka, nie ma szpar między styropianem wypełnionych np zaprawą itp. W nieszczelnościach i nieudolnym wentylowaniu połączenia styropianu z murem widzę zagrożenie. Moim zdaniem im szczelniej tym lepiej. Niech temperatura połączenia tych dwóch warstw będzie jak najwyższ. Wyprawa zewnętrzna też powinna byś szczelna bo deszcz i wiatr mogą zrobić o wiele więcej złego niż dyfundująca przez przegrodę para wodna.

----------


## minioiminio

*Jezier* napisał:



> Tomek_W. W prawidłowo wykonanej ścianie dwuwarstwowej nie pojawi się wilgoć która w jakiś sposób miałaby zagrozić ścianie. Nie trzeba stosować styropianu ryflowanego czy nawet dziurawionego albo wełny zamiast styropianu. Nawet jeśli ściana będzie wymurowana i ocieplona szybko i będzie w niej sporo wilgoci technologicznej to ta ściana w miarę upływu czasu wyschnie nawet jeśli izolacja będzie styropianowa. 
> Ściana jednowarstwowa pod względem wilgotności nie jest lepsza od dwuwarstwowej czy trzywarstwowej. Jest raczej gorsza. Nic się jej nie dzieje ale poziom zawilgocenia może mieć niekorzystny wpływ na współczynnik przenikania ciepła takiej ściany jednowarstwowej.


A co ze ścianą trójwarstwową?

----------


## Jezier

Zasadniczo to samo co z dwuwarstwową. W przypadku izolowania wełną koniecznie szczelina wentylacyjna między wełną a warstwą osłonową. W przypadku styropianu szczelina nie zaszkodzi, ale nie jest tak niezbędna.

----------


## minioiminio

Dzięki.

----------


## Tomek_W

Sorki Jezier, że dalej będę drążył temat. Nie jestem upierdliwy tylko dociekliwy  :big grin:  
Napisałeś:
"W prawidłowo wykonanej tzn takiej która nie zacieka, nie ma szpar między styropianem wypełnionych np zaprawą itp."
OK, czyli pierwsze primo to dokładne przyleganie do siebie poszczególnych płyt ze styropianu. To jest jasne.
Następny cytat z Ciebie  :big grin:  
"W nieszczelnościach i nieudolnym wentylowaniu połączenia styropianu z murem widzę zagrożenie"
Piszesz o nieudolnym wentylowaniu. Czyli wg Ciebie styropian powinien maksymalnie szczelnie przylegać?
Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego nie przekonuje Cię szczelina wentylacyjna powstała przy zastosowaniu styropianu ryflowanego?
Może się mylę, ale wydaje mi się że jest to dobre rozwiązanie. Jeżeli jakaś wilgoć jednak powstanie to będzie mogła w ten sposób ujść. To tak samo jak kubełkowe izolacje ścian fundamentowych. Ta sama idea.

----------


## insz

co tu gadać...

dla różnych materiałów w zimie i w lecie (!!!)















W projekcie mam Ytong 350 40cm...
Też uważam, że to oddychanie ścian to raczej wada - nie zaleta.
pozdrowienia dla Jeziera

----------


## Vitja

a moze by tak kilka slow komentarza do wyktesow, nie wszyscy skonczyli budownictwo.

----------


## Depi

Popieram prośbę powyżej. Z tego co ja odczytałem z wykresów, to końcowe stwierdzenie autora, że buduje z 40 cm gazobetonu jest niezrozumiałe...

----------


## insz

> Popieram prośbę powyżej. Z tego co ja odczytałem z wykresów, to końcowe stwierdzenie autora, że buduje z 40 cm gazobetonu jest niezrozumiałe...


Jeszcze nie buduje... tylko tez zastanawiam sie z czego mam postawić, bo bardzo niepokoją  mnie te czerwone kreski w BK.
Zadałem temat w Jutongu i Zolbecie. Dostałem tylko marketingowy bełkot o oddychaniu ściany, najlepszej ścianie etc.

Moje obawy:
- na ile wykroplenie pogorszy izolacyjność termiczną BK ?
- czy sie nie stworzy bariera (zator) lodowy dla pary i zawilgocenie postępuje lawinowo ?
- czy zamarznięta woda nie uszkodzi ściany ?



Czy ktoś zna jakiąś izolację opóźniacz pary w postaci płynnej (do malowania) z dyfuzyjością w jedną stronę ? (w zimie zatrzyma parę we wnętrzu, w lecie pozwoli na odparowanie do wewnątrz )





> a moze by tak kilka slow komentarza do wyktesow, nie wszyscy skonczyli budownictwo.


Ja też nie skończyłem, więc nie będę sie mądrzył. Wnioski wyciągnijcie sami; wszystkie dane są na rysunkach. Zakreskowane pole oznacza strefę skraplania pary wodnej : im większe pole zakreskowane, tym więcej wykroplonej wody.
Lambda - współczynnik izolacyjności cieplnej,
delta - paroprzepuszczalność.
Program "Termika" jest darmowy, każdy może sobie zrobić te wykresy.

Na pewno nie zbuduję z BK docieplonego styropkiem. Wyraźnie widać potencjalny smrodek na styku ściany z ociepleniem.

----------


## insz

Połać dachu (poddasze):
W zimie super:
 

A teraz zobaczcie, co dzieje się w lecie w połaci zaizolowanej zwykłą folią PE:



Powinno zatem dawać się opóźniacze pary (specjalne folie) a nie zwykłe folie.
Szkieletowcy coś na ten temat wiedzą (niektórzy).

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Na pewno nie zbuduję z BK docieplonego styropkiem. Wyraźnie widać potencjalny smrodek na styku ściany z ociepleniem.


Żadnego smrodku nie będzie. W obliczeniach masz dane  dla 10 cm styropianu, czego nikt nie stosuje zakładając temperatyry -20 stopni
Nie wiem po co ktoś wpisał 10, nikt takiej izolacji na BK nie stosuje.
Przy 12 lub 15 cm styropianu wykres dla BK będzie wyglądał  jak przy silikatach z 20 cm styro.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## insz

To są czysto teoretyczne założenia, takie MOGĄ, ale nie MUSZĄ się zdarzyć.
Przede wszystkim wilgotność wewnątrz jest dość wysoka jak na zimę, ale możliwa w pralni, łazience, czy kuchni, a nawet w pokoju przy bezsensownym uszczelnieniu kratek went.
Jeśli chodzi o te 10 cm styro; przejdź się po budowach. Zmiana na -18 niewiele zmienia. Do niedawna ocieplano 5 i 8 cm.
Ktoś powie: po co -20. Przypomnijcie sobie ubiegłą zimę.

----------


## Depi

- z wykresów wełna+sylikat wniosek, że będzie wielce się skraplało latem. Ale co z tego, skoro zaraz odparuje? bez sensu...
- 10 cm styro faktycznie za mało
- tysiące domów ocieplone jest styro i smrodku nie uświadczysz (o ile ja się orientuje). Smrodek rzadko się bierze z dyfuzyjności ściany a częsciej np. z podciągania kapilarnego przez źle wykonaną izolację poziomą (z tego co wyczytałem oczywiście, bo jestem totalnym lajkonikiem oczywiście  :Smile:  ). Jak się ma dobrą wentylacje, to chyba nie ma się co przejmować...
- czy to nie przesada, te wszystkie obliczenia itp? Jakoś ludzie budują te domy, domy stoją, ludzie w nich żyją i nie ma problemu. Widocznie nie widzieli tych wykresów, więc nie wiedzą, że powinni mieć smrodek  :Smile: 
- czy pomalowanie ściany farbą paroszczelną nie załatwia nam tych problemów?

- I jeszcze jedno - tak sobie myślę, jako lajkonik, że pomimo podawanych wartości U dla ściany jednowarstwowej to fakt, że ściana ta jest bezpośrednim i jednorodnym łącznikiem wewn/zewn musi jakoś wpływać na jej właściwości. Czy te wszystkie obliczenia uwzględniają np. działanie silnego wiatru?

----------


## insz

> - z wykresów wełna+sylikat wniosek, że będzie wielce się skraplało latem. Ale co z tego, skoro zaraz odparuje? bez sensu...


Kiedyś odparuje, ale przestanie dobrze izolować od upału w momencie skraplania i zaraz po.




> - 10 cm styro faktycznie za mało


Wychodzi mi, że jeśli ocieplony styropkiem BK, to tylko najcięższa i najzimniejsza odmiana + najcieplejszy (lambda=0,033) styro 15 cm. Wtedy jest OK.




> - czy to nie przesada, te wszystkie obliczenia itp? Jakoś ludzie budują te domy, domy stoją, ludzie w nich żyją i nie ma problemu.


Jedni nie mają, ale wielu ma problemy (oj, ma). Nieraz widziałem grzybek na ścianie (ocieplonej). Czasem słychać opowieści o czarnej mazi pod styropianem widocznej po jego zerwaniu. Brrr...
Lepiej wcześniej policzyć z zapasem, bo dochodzą jeszcze mostki cieplne. Tam dopiero jest zabawa ! (i problemy)

----------


## Depi

> Kiedyś odparuje, ale przestanie dobrze izolować od upału w momencie skraplania i zaraz po.


Hm. A parowanie nie jest przypadkiem reakcja endotermiczną? Przecież polanie w upał czegokolwiek wodą POLEPSZA chłodzenie! (tak sobie po lajkonikowsku myślę)


Dla jakiej ściany jest ten wykres? Wygląda na 1W z ociepleniem wieńca (oparcie stropu 1 piętra to też wieniec?) styropianem - widac, że to miejsce ma lepszą izolacyjność termiczną/cm.

----------


## insz

> Napisał insz
> 
> Kiedyś odparuje, ale przestanie dobrze izolować od upału w momencie skraplania i zaraz po.
> 
> 
> Hm. A parowanie nie jest przypadkiem reakcja endotermiczną? Przecież polanie w upał czegokolwiek wodą POLEPSZA chłodzenie! (tak sobie po lajkonikowsku myślę)
> 
> 
> Dla jakiej ściany jest ten wykres? Wygląda na 1W z ociepleniem wieńca (oparcie stropu 1 piętra to też wieniec) styropianem - widac, że to miejsce ma lepszą izolacyjność termiczną/cm.


Nie wiem, jak to jest naprawdę w lecie: ile tej wody, jak szybko odparuje; ważne żeby odparowala.
No a ja sobie myślę, że parownie pobiera energię (chłodzi) a skraplanie oddaje, dlatego polanie wodą i odparowanie rzeczywiście chłodzi, ale nie nastąpi w ścianie w upalny, wilgotny dzień; wtedy się skrapla oddając ciepło do ściany.

Wykres robiłem dla swojego projektu: rzeczywiście 1W BK odm. 400 42 cm. Wieniec docieplony styropianem (Platinum) i tam ucieka mniej, ale obok więcej: bilans prawie na 0. Obawa o mostki w tej ścianie nie ma uzasadnienia, o ile budynek zostanie prawidłowo wykonany.
Zrobiłem tak każdy szczegół i dotąd kombinowałem, aż wyszło dobrze, tzn. bez możliwości skroplenia pary na powierzchni i min. współczynniku przew. ciepła na na mostki. Cieplnie wygląda to dobrze, ale co będzie, jeśli wykropli się para w tych miejscach ? Poza tym budowa 1W wymaga wręcz aptekarskiej dokładności, ale poza tym bardzo mi się podoba.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ........ Czasem słychać opowieści o czarnej mazi pod styropianem widocznej po jego zerwaniu.


*Insz*, Ty nie strasz ludzi czarną wołgą  :Wink2:   bo wkońcu wszyscy będą bezdomnymi.
Sprawa wygląda tak, że najlepiej byłoby gdyby ten punkt "0" rozpatrując temperatury wewnątrz i zewnątrz ściany, znajdował sie w styropianie.
Przed decyzją z czego budować rozmawiałem z czynnym konstruktorem.
Miałem zamiar budować z 36 BK, ale mi polecił rozwiązanie 24 BK + min 12 styro. Dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej 15 styropianu bo mieszkam tu gdzie jest chłodno.Cały czas powoływał sie na  punkt "0"
Do bardziej wiarygodnej osoby nie mam dojścia.
Oczywiście ściana nie powinna "pić" wody z fundamentu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## insz

A co to punkt "0" ?   :ohmy:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> A co to punkt "0" ?


Na zewnatrz -20 wewnątrz +20 "0" siedzi w ścianie  :Wink2:

----------


## insz

Temp. wykroplenia może być sporo wyższa niż "0".
Powinno się brać pod uwagę najwyższą temp. w ktorej moze wykroplic sie zawarta w powietrzu para. Patrząc na wykresy skraplania jest to powyżej +10 stopni.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Temp. wykroplenia może być sporo wyższa niż "0".
> Powinno się brać pod uwagę najwyższą temp. w ktorej moze wykroplic sie zawarta w powietrzu para. Patrząc na wykresy skraplania jest to powyżej +10 stopni.


Czyli obydwa punkty powinny siedzieć w izolacji i problem z głowy.
Dlatego ta teoria nie przekonuje mnie do stosowania wełny.

----------


## Hal

Jedno jest pewne z tego wszystkiego... COKOLWIEK WYBIORĘ BEDZIE SŁUSZNĄ DECYZJĄ! :smile:

----------


## Depi

*Hal* Doskonała puenta!  :Biggrin:

----------


## andre59

> Napisał Depi
> 
> Popieram prośbę powyżej. Z tego co ja odczytałem z wykresów, to końcowe stwierdzenie autora, że buduje z 40 cm gazobetonu jest niezrozumiałe...
> 
> 
> Jeszcze nie buduje... tylko tez zastanawiam sie z czego mam postawić, bo bardzo niepokoją  mnie te czerwone kreski w BK.
> Zadałem temat w Jutongu i Zolbecie. Dostałem tylko marketingowy bełkot o oddychaniu ściany, najlepszej ścianie etc.
> 
> Moje obawy:
> ...


Odp.1
Tej pary to się wykropli tyle co kot napłakał, jeśli wogóle coś sie wykropli.
W wielu publikacjach stale podkreśla się, że udział przegród zewnętrznych w transporcie pary wodnej jest znikomy w porównaniu z poprawną wentylacją budynku więc temat praktycznie nie istnieje.

Odp.2
Zator lodowy??? Przed tynkowaniem ściany są gruntowane. Grunt tworzy cienką powłokę znacznie obniżajac nasiąkliwość ściany od strony wewnętrznej, a tym samym jeszcze bardziej ograniczając i tak juz niski ewentualny "przepływ" pary przez tą ścianę.

Odp.3
Trzecią zimę mieszkam w budynku zbudowanym w technologii jednowarstwowej Ytong i nie widzę negatywnych skutków domniemanego zamarzania pary wodnej w ścianie.

Podstawą dobrego funkcjonowania i trwałości budynku jest właściwie działająca wentylacja.

----------


## insz

Dzięki wielkie !
Jestem na 80% zdecydowany na tę technologię, ale jeszcze sprawdzam..
Ostatnio robiłem symulację w WUFI (bodaj najdokładniejszy program) i wychodzi całkiem nieźle, bo w granicach 1,5% wody w BK po dwóch latach.
"Termika" chyba przesadza...
A wentylację robię mechaniczną, cobym nie miał problemów.

Napisz może parę słów o tym, jak Ci się mieszka.
- czy akumulacyjność cieplna dobra,
- czy zużycie ciepła się potwierdziło w porównaniu z zakładanym,
- czy nie ma żadnych problemów na mostkach (nadproża, okolice ościeży),
- i - co mnie gnębi - czy izolacyjność akustyczna muru dobra ?

Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## andre59

> Dzięki wielkie !
> Jestem na 80% zdecydowany na tę technologię, ale jeszcze sprawdzam..
> Ostatnio robiłem symulację w WUFI (bodaj najdokładniejszy program) i wychodzi całkiem nieźle, bo w granicach 1,5% wody w BK po dwóch latach.
> "Termika" chyba przesadza...
> A wentylację robię mechaniczną, cobym nie miał problemów.
> 
> Napisz może parę słów o tym, jak Ci się mieszka.
> - czy akumulacyjność cieplna dobra,
> - czy zużycie ciepła się potwierdziło w porównaniu z zakładanym,
> ...


Pomiary współczynników i parametrów różnej maści są wykonywane w warunkach labolatoryjnych. Programy komputerowe też posługują się uproszczeniami.
Najlepszym sprawdzianem przydatności technologii są rzeczywiste warunki eksploatacji a nie teoretyzowanie. Komputer to tylko głupia maszyna realizująca zadany program.

Ale do rzeczy.
Ja mam wentylację grawitacyjną i żadnych problemów z wilgocią.

ad1. - akumulacyjność cieplna ścian jest na wystarczającym poziomie, w razie awarii ogrzewania czy choćby zaniku napięcia budynek wychładza się powoli nie dając uczucia dyskomfortu.

ad2. - zużycie ciepła jest zgodne z obliczeniowym dla tego materiału.

ad3. - przy poprawnym wykonaniu nie ma żadnych problemów,
całe okno, to jest dopiero mostek termiczny !!!

ad4. - izolacyjność akustyczna mogłaby być lepsza, ale nie narzekam, dzielnica jest raczej cicha.
styropian pogarsza izolacyjność akustyczną ścian.

pozdrawiam

----------


## insz

> Najlepszym sprawdzianem przydatności technologii są rzeczywiste warunki eksploatacji a nie teoretyzowanie. Komputer to tylko głupia maszyna realizująca zadany program.


No, ma się rozumieć.
Program WUFI (stworzony w niemieckim instytucie) ma wyjątkową sprawdzalność: robi obliczenia na podstawie rzeczywistych pomiarów temp.,wilgotności, deszczu, wiatru (również kierunku), nasłonecznienia i paru innych z każdej strony świata przez cały rok. Ten rok też wybrano jako najbardziej reprezentatywny. Wielu uczonych potwierdza zbieżność obliczeń z rzeczywistymi pomiarami.
Nie zbudowałem jeszcze domu, to muszę tak liczyć... 
inni tego nie robią i ... lepiej ŚPIĄ.



> ad4. - izolacyjność akustyczna mogłaby być lepsza, ale nie narzekam, dzielnica jest raczej cicha. 
> styropian pogarsza izolacyjność akustyczną ścian.


 Nie bardzo rozumiem: docieplałeś styropianem ???

----------


## andre59

Nic nie docieplałem.
Styropian jest materiałem sztywnym i może się zachowywać jak pudło rezonansowe.

----------


## Mistic_2005

Witajcie.
Jestem na forum bardzo, którko. We wrzesniu planuję budowę.
Wybrałem projekt:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#

Prosze o podpowiedź:
Murator proponujue do mojego domku:
ściany zewnętrzne: jednowarstwowe, beton komórkowy lub pustak ceramiczny poryzowany 37 cm.
Co o tym sądzicie????
Co wybrać i co z ociepleniem tych ścian????

Z góry dzięki za informacje.


-----------------------------------------------
"Zawsze miejcie nadzieję - Jan Paweł II"

----------


## andre59

*Mistic*,
albo zdecyduj się na ściany docieplane i wtedy warstwa nośna ściany wystarczy 24 cm, albo na ściany jednowarstwowe i wtedy grubość 37-42 cm dla betonu komórkowego odm. 400 będzie wystarczajaca. W przypadku ceramiki poryzowanej lepiej wybrać grubość 44 a nawet 50 cm.

Obecnie preferuje się ściany o możliwie dobrych parametrach cieplnych.
Tu przewagę mają ściany warstwowe np. 24 cm BK 600 + 12-16 cm styropianu lub wełny mineralnej.

----------


## Mistic_2005

> *Mistic*,
> albo zdecyduj się na ściany docieplane i wtedy warstwa nośna ściany wystarczy 24 cm, albo na ściany jednowarstwowe i wtedy grubość 37-42 cm dla betonu komórkowego odm. 400 będzie wystarczajaca. W przypadku ceramiki poryzowanej lepiej wybrać grubość 44 a nawet 50 cm.
> 
> Obecnie preferuje się ściany o możliwie dobrych parametrach cieplnych.
> Tu przewagę mają ściany warstwowe np. 24 cm BK 600 + 12-16 cm styropianu lub wełny mineralnej.



Dzięki "andre59" za podpowiedź.
A co wyjdzie taniej?????
Który materiał będzie lepszy wg Ciebie (który ma więcej korzyści)???



Pozdrawiam Mistic_2005  :Wink2:  


--------------------------------------
"Zawsze miejcie nadzieję - Jan Paweł II"

----------


## andre59

Osobiście wybrałem beton komórkowy.

Co wyjdzie taniej? To nie jest właściwe podejście do tematu. Dom musi służyć wiele lat i należy wybierać materiały o możliwie najwyższej jakości a nie jak najtańsze.
Opini na temat betonu komórkowego i ceramiki jest bardzo dużo na forum. Jest jeszcze keramzyt i silikaty.
Nie podejmuję się podpowiadania jedynie słusznego wyboru.
Tą decyzję musisz podjąć sam.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

Przytknąłem ucho do ściany... nic nie słyszałem... pewnie nie oddycha... może martwa? Zatruła się spalinami?  :Lol:   A tak na poważnie... oddychanie ścian to pic na wodę... dobry lep na inwestorów... trzeba jakoś w dobie dużej konkurencji zabłysnąć... najpierw styropian w kropki bo niby lepszy zielony też był (jest?) a teraz styropian z otworkami... niby oddycha...  :Lol:

----------


## weni

Nareszczie ktoś z głową a nie glówką.
Tylko nieliczni wiedzą że oddychanie ściany to taki reklamowy bajer,
reszta to średniowiecze  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## NJerzy

[quote="Krzysztofik"] Ty nie strasz ludzi czarną wołgą 

Czarna Wołga - kto to jeszcze pamięta?   :Lol:  





> Przed decyzją z czego budować rozmawiałem z czynnym konstruktorem.
> Miałem zamiar budować z 36 BK, ale mi polecił rozwiązanie 24 BK + min 12 styro. Dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej 15 styropianu bo mieszkam tu gdzie jest chłodno.Cały czas powoływał sie na  punkt "0"


Mój konstruktor mówił dokładnie to samo, po dokładnych obliczeniach stanęło na tym że wytrzymałościowo wystarczy mi 18 cm BK 600, a 15 cm styropianu zapewni ścianę dającą straty ciepła mniejsze niż okna. Więcej styropianu nie ma u mnie sensu bez zmiany okien na znacznie "cieplejsze".

----------


## demex

Hej,
Wczoraj u sąsiada zwaliło się stare drzewo na ścianę budynku ocieplonego styropianem. Pomiędzy styropianem a ścianą występowała zielono-brązowa maź. 
1. Co to mogło być? Jakaś mieszanka grzybów z pleśniami?
2. Jaka mogła być tego przyczyna? Jak temu można było zapobiec/jakie zostały popełnione błędy?

----------


## Qgiel

1/ Może docieplał natychmiast po wybudowaniu...... to Ty chyba w innym wątku pisałeś, że była to ściana z silikatów, zatem ściana mogła być wilgotna( silikat potrafi nasiąknąć jak mu na to pozwolić i długo wysycha, bo jest bardzo masywny) ?
2/ Nieszczelności, które powodują przedostawanie sie wilgoci pod ocieplenie ?
Najlepszym sposobem na zapobieganie takim zjawiskom jest umożliwienie ścianom dobre wyschnięcie, a więc odczekanie z docieplaniem.
Bardzo dobra izolacja przeciwwilgociowa od fundamentów.
Staranność w wykonaniu docieplenia, tak aby uniemożliwić przedostanie sie wilgoci (wody) między mur a ocieplenie.
No i może z uwag eksploatacyjnych - grzanie w całym domu i utrzymywanie wewnątrz rozsądnej temperatury a także sprawna wentylacja jakiejkolwiek technologii.
To wystarczy, aby żadne " mazie " na ścianach pod styropianem nie występowały.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Hej,
> Wczoraj u sąsiada zwaliło się stare drzewo na ścianę budynku ocieplonego styropianem. Pomiędzy styropianem a ścianą występowała zielono-brązowa maź. 
> 1. Co to mogło być? Jakaś mieszanka grzybów z pleśniami?
> 2. Jaka mogła być tego przyczyna? Jak temu można było zapobiec/jakie zostały popełnione błędy?


To bardzo proste, przez styropian ściana nie mogła oddychać, nie mogła odkrztusić i stąd wytrącił sie promieniotwórczy pluton.
Twój sąsiad powinien zakupić defiblyrator i co pewien okres czasu pobudzić ściane do zycia.
Na okres rekonwalescencji powinien ściane opatulić wełną mineralną.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Miesz-KANIEC

> Napisał demex
> 
> Hej,
> Wczoraj u sąsiada zwaliło się stare drzewo na ścianę budynku ocieplonego styropianem. Pomiędzy styropianem a ścianą występowała zielono-brązowa maź. 
> 1. Co to mogło być? Jakaś mieszanka grzybów z pleśniami?
> 2. Jaka mogła być tego przyczyna? Jak temu można było zapobiec/jakie zostały popełnione błędy?
> 
> 
> To bardzo proste, przez styropian ściana nie mogła oddychać, nie mogła odkrztusić i stąd wytrącił sie promieniotwórczy pluton.
> ...


Witam

Ciężko było przeczytać całą tą dyskusję prowadzoną od dłuższego czasu.
Można zaryzykowań tezę , że właściwie nie wiadomo, gdzie jest prawda.

Coś pisze profesor, ktoś go odsądza od czci i wiary, tu i tam każdy wie lepiej ...

Ja dorzucę swoje 3 grosze - też amatorskie, oczywiście.
Faktem jest, że z wykształcenia jestem fizyiem
Ale kieruje mną też zdrowy rozsądek, on jest często lepszym doradcą, niż wszelkie mądrości naukowe.

Zanim zacząłem budować dom "studiowałem" różne pisma, dyskusje itp.
W sumie miałem pomysł, żeby ścianę zbudować tak:
- od wewnątrz mur podstawowy, np. cegły MAX grub ok. 38 cm, potem od zewnątrz przybicie izolacji (wełna mineralna), dalej dylatacja powietrzna (prawdziwa) na jakieś 3-4 cm, i na koniec kotwiona ze ścianą podstawową - elewacja zewnątrzna z MAX-a na 12cm. To nie koniec. Ta szczelina powietrzna powinna być wentylowana, więc u dołu domu,  na wysok. ok. 0,5m robi się szczeliny w elewacji (z siatką na owady itp), zaś dalej tą dylatację konstruuje się tak, żeby dochodziła do dachu i szczeliną między dachówką a FWK dochodziła pod gąsior, skąd otworami powietrze może uchodzić na zewnątrz. Widziałem taki dom w realu, jest to jednak dość kosztowna impreza.
Ale po co taki trud?

Otóż jak mamy na zewnątrz -20, a w środku +20, to gdzie jest 0?? i co się tam dzieje? Otóż wykrapla się tam wilgoć i pozostaje w murze, a dalej to wiadomo, pogarsza się izolacyjność muru i do akcji wkracza grzyb, pleśń i tego typu zabawki. Skutek? - wiadomy.

Na szczęście pojawił się Porotherm. Więc zbudowałem dom z tego typu gąbczastych cegieł o grubośći 44 cm. Już nie muszę, a wręcz się nie zaleca tego muru izolować.

Co do izolacji termicznej. Gdybym musiał wybierać, to tylko materiał przepuszczający wilgoć, czyli wełnę mineralną. NIGDY STYROPIAN!!!
Efekt izolowania styropianem jest opisany wyżej!
Co byście woleli ubrać szczelnie na głowę aż po szyję? Czapkę z gęstej wełny, czy worek foliowy? Ciekawe, jak długo można by oddychać w każdym przypadku.?

Dla mnie ocieplanie domu styropianem to worek foliowy na głowie, co z tego, że na efekt trzeba poczekać latami? Ściany i tak będą się zarażać pleśnią i grzybami - o tym już pisano, gdy ktoś odkrył styropian i zobaczył, co jest na murze ...

Zatem nie uznaję izolowania domu styropianem, mostki cieplne są nie do uniknięcia, a skoro są, to wniknie tamtędy wilgoć z zewnątrz i przy zmianach temperatury zewnętrznej woda wykropli się na murze, wniknie w niego poza strefy mostków cieplnych, skąd już dzięki temu samemu stryropianowi tak prędko nie wyparuje - więc znów pojawi się pleśń i grzyb....

Mój wariant ścian Porothermu 44 cm może też nie jest najlepszy (choć nie znam jego wad, pewnie też są), ale wybierając między takim murem, a innym ocieplonym styropianem ("szczelnie zamknięta reklamówka na głowie"), wybieram mój wariant.
\
To tyle, ciekaw jestem Waszych opinii

Oczywiście ściany aż tak dosłownie nie oddychają, ale zjawiska migracji pary wodnej są faktem.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Oczywiście ściany aż tak dosłownie nie oddychają, ale zjawiska migracji pary wodnej są faktem.


Zgadzam się, ale migracja w przypadku styropianu ma następować we właściwą strone(bez podtekstów politycznych  :Wink2:  ).
Dla takiej ilości pary ta jedyna strona wystarczy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fotograf

> Otóż jak mamy na zewnątrz -20, a w środku +20, to gdzie jest 0?? i co się tam dzieje? Otóż wykrapla się tam wilgoć i pozostaje w murze, a dalej to wiadomo, pogarsza się izolacyjność muru i do akcji wkracza grzyb, pleśń i tego typu zabawki. Skutek? - wiadomy.


co za bzdura - zero to punkt zamarzania a nie wykraplania....
zresztą większość część np tej zimy nie było temperatury na minusie - na zewnątrz np dziś mam w Poznaniu 3 stopnie w środku 21  - i nie mam zera  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## andre59

Tak czytam o rzekomym wykraplaniu się pary wodnej w ścianach jednowarstwowych... i mam propozycję,
powieście mokre pranie w ogrodzie w mroźną, wietrzną pogodę...
co się stanie z tym praniem po kilku dniach?
oczywiście zmianę właściciela i działalność ptaszków wykluczam  :Wink2:

----------


## NJerzy

To nie jest trafione porównanie - porównaj temperature po dwu stronach prześcieradła powieszonego na mrozie i po dwu stronach ściany    :cool:

----------


## andre59

> To nie jest trafione porównanie - porównaj temperature po dwu stronach prześcieradła powieszonego na mrozie i po dwu stronach ściany


No dobra, położyłem mokre prześcieradło na elektrycznym grzejniku płytowym wystawionym do ogrodu w mroźny, wietrzny dzień... i co?  :cool:

----------


## Mistic_2005

Czyli co:
wełna czy styropian???
 :oops:  

Ściana trójwarstwowa czy beton komókowy + wełna (lub styropian).
Oto projekt:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#

Jestem poczatkujący więc na razie zbieram info i pytam.

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> To nie jest trafione porównanie - porównaj temperature po dwu stronach prześcieradła powieszonego na mrozie i po dwu stronach ściany   
> 
> 
> No dobra, położyłem mokre prześcieradło na elektrycznym grzejniku płytowym wystawionym do ogrodu w mroźny, wietrzny dzień... i co?


I nic.., prześcieradło nadal ma 0,5 mm a ściana 40 cm ...

----------


## andre59

> Czyli co:
> wełna czy styropian???
>  
> 
> Ściana trójwarstwowa czy beton komókowy + wełna (lub styropian).
> Oto projekt:
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#
> 
> Jestem poczatkujący więc na razie zbieram info i pytam.


Cokolwiek byś wybrał zawsze możesz usłyszeć, że źle wybrałeś.

----------


## Mistic_2005

Jaką grubośc STYROPIANU nalezy zastosować do BETONU KOMÓRKOWEGO 24cm - 12 czy 15 cm????

I o ile droższy jest YUTONG od BK????
Słyszałem, że ma lepsze właściowści, czy cene róznież o ile 50% czy wiecej.  :oops:  


----------------------------------
Pozdrawiam

----------


## andre59

> Jaką grubośc STYROPIANU nalezy zastosować do BETONU KOMÓRKOWEGO 24cm - 12 czy 15 cm????
> 
> I o ile droższy jest YUTONG od BK????
> Słyszałem, że ma lepsze właściowści, czy cene róznież o ile 50% czy wiecej.  
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> Pozdrawiam


Można i 12, i 15.

Ytong to też beton komórkowy.
Tylko dokładnie wykonany, tolerancja wymiarowa +/- 1mm na długość, około 1 mm na szerokość i poniżej 1mm na wysokość.

----------


## m.dworek

> Napisał insz
> 
> Kiedyś odparuje, ale przestanie dobrze izolować od upału w momencie skraplania i zaraz po.
> 
> 
> Hm. A parowanie nie jest przypadkiem reakcja endotermiczną? Przecież polanie w upał czegokolwiek wodą POLEPSZA chłodzenie! (tak sobie po lajkonikowsku myślę)
> 
> 
> cm.


czytam i oczom nie wierze
takie bzdury tu wypisujecie

bylo uwazac w szkole- parowanie to nei reakcja chemiczna, tylko zwykla fizyczna przemiana foazowa, wymagajaca ciepla

o co wam chodzi?
przeciez watek dlugi i juz wszystko zostalo wytlumaczone...
tylko czytac

a tutaj co krok jakies testy odowadniajace, ze piszacy nie ma pojecia o czym pisze...

----------


## Qgiel

> Jaką grubośc STYROPIANU nalezy zastosować do BETONU KOMÓRKOWEGO 24cm - 12 czy 15 cm????
> 
> I o ile droższy jest YUTONG od BK????
> Słyszałem, że ma lepsze właściowści, czy cene róznież o ile 50% czy wiecej. :oops: 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> Pozdrawiam


Beton komórkowy, to taki troche cięższy styropian ( szczególnie w swojej najlżejszej odmianie).Zatem lepiej daj wełnę, żeby Ci sie warstwy nie pomyliły  ( to moja prywatna opinia, mozna polemizować jak komuś się chce )  :-).

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał Krzysztofik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał demex
> 
> ...


Biedny fachowy Fizyku,

Radzę Ci NIE ODDYCHAĆ tym 1 % wilgoci , co przechodzi przez ten "zły" styropian , który Cię dusi...
Wez kalkulator (fizyczny) -  i przelicz co się  w tej ścianie dzieje.

Potem radzę startować z zachwytami nad gąbczastym Porothermem, który znajdował się na liście nadzoru Budowlanego, jako nie spełniającego deklarowanych norm na wytrzymałośc (parametr fizyczny).

na koniec pokryć wspanaiłym tynkiem akrylowym i rewelacja...
Tylko jeszcze to przeliczyć.

Myślę, że napewno nie jesteś fizykiem budowli.

----------


## m.dworek

paom od reklamowek i termosow juz dziekujemy
niech sobie mieszkaja w welnie
kto im broni
ja na pewno nie
ale niech juz nie szerza herezji
zgodze sie ze temat jako  kompleksowy nei jest latwy
i dlatego naroslo wiele mitow
ale na szczescie sa madrzy ludzie ktorzy rozumieja fizyke i potrafia co nieco policzyc

a fizyczny zakalom twierdzacym, ze wykropli sie nam woda przy 20 °C (taka jest mniej wiecej temperatura dobrze ocieplonej sciany znp z silikatow) w normalnie uzytkowanych pomieszczeniach mowimy stanowcze nie!...  :wink:

----------


## Depi

> czytam i oczom nie wierze
> takie bzdury tu wypisujecie
> 
> bylo uwazac w szkole- parowanie to nei reakcja chemiczna, tylko zwykla fizyczna przemiana foazowa, wymagajaca ciepla


I co - popisałeś się i czekasz na oklaski? Co Twoja wielce uczona wypowiedź wniosła? Nie umiesz opanować chęci wytknięcia komuś błędu, coby pokazać swój geniusz?

Co by zmieniło, jakbym napisał "proces" zamiast "reakcja"? Naprawde wydaje Ci się, że nie wiem co to jedno, a co drugie?

Wniosek jest ten sam - jak coś paruje to chłodzi otoczenie. I o to chodziło, a nie o słówka.

Jeśli nie podoba Ci się dyskusja i ludzie piszą bzdury, to idź sobie podyskutowac gdzieś indziej. Dotychczasowi dyskutanci nie zgłaszali pretensji.

Świat jest pełen frustratów...

----------


## m.dworek

ty to depi nawet pisales akurat nieglupio i w sumie oberwalo ci sie nieslusznie, ale nie moglem nie zauwazyc tej perelki o reakcji endotermicznej  :wink: 

a frustratow to rzeczywiscie pelno wokol  :wink: 

kurcze watek zostal nawet przyklejony- z jednej strony to dobrze
ale z drugiej denerwuje mnie ze ciegle pojawiaja sie te same bzdurne argumenty z termosami i folia i uduszaniem...  :wink: 
ktore zostaly juz w tym watku na wszystkie sposoby obalone
no ile mozna....

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ale z drugiej denerwuje mnie ze ciegle pojawiaja sie te same bzdurne argumenty z termosami i folia i uduszaniem...


A ja wolę mieć kawałek porządnej ściany z jej walorami kumulacji nie tylko ciepła... A w termosie z reklamówką kumulacja ogranicza się do płyty G-K 12.5mm. Ale to jest tylko moja prywatna opinia...

----------


## m.dworek

> ale z drugiej denerwuje mnie ze ciegle pojawiaja sie te same bzdurne argumenty z termosami i folia i uduszaniem...
> 			
> 		
> 
> A ja wolę mieć kawałek porządnej ściany z jej walorami kumulacji nie tylko ciepła... A w termosie z reklamówką kumulacja ogranicza się do płyty G-K 12.5mm. Ale to jest tylko moja prywatna opinia...


chyba pomylilo cie sie z szkieletem drewnianym, lub z wynalazkiem pana brzeczyszczykiewicza  :wink: 
bo jesli nie to bredzisz kolego  :wink:

----------


## Ewa7506

Wełna i tak jest praktycznie nieosiągalna w składach więc temat można zawiesić. Pozostaje "reklamówka na głowę"  :Lol:   A taki miałam dylemat.....

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ale z drugiej denerwuje mnie ze ciegle pojawiaja sie te same bzdurne argumenty z termosami i folia i uduszaniem...
> 			
> ...


 No cóż... właśnie mi chodziło o reklamówkę pana Brzęczyszczykiewicza... To jest przykład 100% reklamówki... a co do oddychania ścian to moje zdanie jest gdzieś na forum... oddychanie ścian to taki chwyt reklamowy jak styropian w ciapki... tzn.w kropki bo niby lepszy... albo inaczej... to jest dogmat i się w to wierzy bezgranicznie nawet wbrew zdrowemu rosądkowi i żadne wywody nie są wstanie tej wiary podważyć...

----------


## mrock1

Do Rom-kon i innych Forumowiczów z dylematem ocieplania i izolacji.Zamiast własnych przemyśleń, może warto kupić sobie książkę "Budowa domu pasywnego krok po kroku" i "Budowa domu pasywnego w praktyce".Mimo ,że jest tam przedstawiony dom modelowy pod względem izolcji i ocieplenia to przeciez można zastosować te rozwiązania w "odchudzonym" zakresie ,byle stosować ocieplenie i izolację w określonej kolejności.Ron-kno nie będzie zadowolony gdyż domy psywne,których coraz więcej powstaje w Europie i juz również  w Polsce to "termosy",ocieplane i izolowane również od wewnątrz o czym pisał od dłuższego czasu  wyśmiewany  P.Brzęczkiewicz.Podziwiam zimną krew i opanowanie pana B.który mimo tylu ataków różnych indolentów pisał uparcie o izolacji i ocieplaniu od wewnątrz,a teraz ukazały się książki które potwierdzają jego wiedzę.Wystarczyło spokojnie zastanowić się nad tym co pisał p.Brzęczkiewicz i logicznie pomyśleć a wielu z forumowiczów wybudowałoby energooszczędne (tanie w eksploatacji ) i dobrze wietrzone zdrowe domy.
Nawet jężeli p.Brzęczkiewicz coś reklamuje to co z tego ,jeżeli dzięki jego wiedzy która jest tożsama z praktyką zawartą w w/w książkach można zbudować tani w eksploatacji dom to czemu z tego nie skorzystać.
Tani w eksploatacji nie = tani w budowie

----------


## mendras

Dostało się fizykowi Miesz-KANIEC, będącemu jak przypuszczam, rzeczywiście mieszkańcem  a nie zamierzającym to i owo, zwłaszcza teoretycznie. Na tego typu forach dostaje się łatwo, bo wielu sądzi, że są twórcami zjawisk zachodzących w przyrodzie, bądź też nie uznaje występowania tych zjawisk na swoim podwórku.  

Cytat z Miesz_KANIEC : „Oczywiście ściany aż tak dosłownie nie oddychają, ale zjawiska migracji pary wodnej są faktem.” 

Jest to zjawisko, które występuje we wszystkich ścianach budowli, poza tymi które są paroszczelne z racji swego betonowego wykonania bądź  zostały  całkowicie zamknięte paroszczelną izolacją. 
Nawet zakładając, że uda się to osiągnąć jakimś cudem, bo w praktyce żadna technologia budowli mieszkalnych nawet tego nie zakłada, to dynamika budowli, która też należy do naturalnych zjawisk,  prędzej czy później tę paroszczelność naruszy. A propos termosów pasywnych, to obiecujące, tyle że z założenia trudne, drogie i jakby to rzec, dość laboratoryjne. Nie mówię, że znam z praktyki. 

Oczywiście z tym workiem nylonowym na głowie to stary chwyt i kiepski, bo ostatecznie miał być argumentem na rzecz zdolności respiracji tynków wewnętrznych, jako pewnego regulatora wilgotności powietrza we wnętrzu i dotyczył właściwie małych mieszkań w blokach ze złą lub często niedziałającą w ogóle wentylacją. 
We współczesnych domach, o otwartej przestrzeni i dobrej wentylacji, często z rekuperatorami, dobre samopoczucie mieszkańców, w sumie z tego typu zjawiskiem się nie wiąże. Co innego samopoczucie ścian. W blokach z wielkiej płyty, ściany były paroszczelne i ich przemarzanie nadrabiano grzaniem, przy okazji grzano całą okolicę osiedla. Ocieplanie przyszło później. Teraz dają styropian i akrylową zacierkę plus akrylową farbę. Paroszczelność na paroszczelność i to jest właściwe i powinno być najtaniej. 
Ekonomia jest ważna, dla niektórych ważniejsza ponad wszystko. Oczywiście technologie też chcą mieć argumenty ekonomiczne i tu różnorodność rozwiązań, w których większość chcących się budować, gubi się. 
Nie chciałbym uchodzić za arbitra, ustalającego z czego i jak budować ale zasada czym się kierować jest dość prosta. Jeśli konstrukcja ściany ma być jak najcieńsza to jej izolacja musi być bardzo skuteczna, w praktyce warstwa styropianu (20 cm) i akryl. Sama ściana powinna być z materiału jak najmniej porowatego i nasiąkliwego, z powłoką hydrofobową  i cienką warstwą tynku, najlepiej krzemianowego. Moim zdaniem technologia ryzykowna ale prosta i chyba najtańsza.
Osobiście wolę  ściany „klasyczne”, o respiracji, która w gruncie rzeczy ( ta jej część dynamiczna ), odbywa się głównie w tynkach z obu stron pokrywających ścianę na tyle grubą, by wystarczała również jako bariera termiczna. Zewnętrzny tynk wapienny , koniecznie hydrofobizowany i pomalowany farbami krzemianowymi, bądź też od razu tynk barwiony, krzemianowy. Tyle, że to trochę kosztuje, choć gwarancja „wieczności” powinna zachęcać, ponieważ te tynki w czasie deszczu są tylko myte i praktycznie nie nasiąkają wodą. W całej ścianie proces respiracji nie natrafia na bariery a sam jest regulowany termicznie oraz przepustowością hydrofobową. Sprawdzone od wieków. Błędy wykonawcze, użytkowania, czy raczej zaniedbania to zupełnie inna bajka. 
Nowe materiały typu beton komórkowy, keramzytobeton pozwalają na jedną warstwę, ale ocieplanie ich przez doklejanie 5 –10cm styropianu jest pomyłką właśnie ze względu stworzenie bariery paroszczelnej a równocześnie nie chroniącej jej należycie termicznie. Czy styropian ryflowany coś da? Da, ale jest to aspiryna na ból głowy. Pomaga, ale nie rozwiązuje problemu. Lepsza jest tu wełna i chroniący ją przed zamakaniem cienkowarstwowy tynk krzemianowy, bo układ bez bariery, czyli miejsca o gwarantowanym skraplaniu pary wodnej. Mróz nie ma się czym posłużyć a żyjątka nie mają dogodnego środowiska latem. To może tyle, by nie pisać pracy naukowej.  
 Osobiście użytkuję ściany z końca lat 70-tych. Od zewnątrz tynk wapienny 1,5-2cm, pustak ceramiczny 180x200 pustka powietrzna 5cm,  pustak żużlowy 200x200, tynk wapienny. Jakość wykonania tych materiałów była bolesna, ale „zdobyte” na przydziały, cieszyły, że są! Pustak ceramiczny był luksusem. Wielu wykonywało ściany jednowarstwowe w szalunku, żużlobetonem własnej roboty.

Mówiąc o respiracji ( oddychaniu ) ścian, mówimy o naturalnych właściwościach ich struktury, do których należy wrażliwość na wilgoć atmosferyczną i o procesach z nią związanych, które decydują o ich trwałości i komforcie użytkowania. Można to zjawisko ignorować, pod warunkiem, że ma się prawidłowo zbudowany dom, wówczas o tym nie musimy mieć nawet zielonego pojęcia. 

Zdrowy rozsądek zakłada rzeczowe argumenty, dające gwarancję rozsądku. Wiedza na poziomie podręcznika technikum budowlanego, jest, jak sądzę, całkiem rozsądna.   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sp5es

> domy psywne,których coraz więcej powstaje w Europie i juz również  w Polsce to "termosy",ocieplane i izolowane również od wewnątrz o czym pisał od dłuższego czasu  wyśmiewany  P.Brzęczkiewicz.Podziwiam zimną krew i opanowanie pana B.który mimo tylu ataków różnych indolentów pisał uparcie o izolacji i ocieplaniu od wewnątrz,a teraz ukazały się książki które potwierdzają jego wiedzę.Wystarczyło spokojnie zastanowić się nad tym co pisał p.Brzęczkiewicz i logicznie pomyśleć a wielu z forumowiczów wybudowałoby energooszczędne (tanie w eksploatacji ) i dobrze wietrzone zdrowe domy.
> Nawet jężeli p.Brzęczkiewicz coś reklamuje to co z tego ,jeżeli dzięki jego wiedzy która jest tożsama z praktyką zawartą w w/w książkach można zbudować tani w eksploatacji dom to czemu z tego nie skorzystać.
> Tani w eksploatacji nie = tani w budowie


Mam wrażenie, że nie jest odróżniany fakt ocieplenia od środka  istniejącego domu , z funkcjonującymi mostkami cieplnymi i niebezpieczeństwem kondensacji, wzmaganym brakiem wentylacji, od nowocześnie zaprojektowanego domu, z rekuperacją, bez mostków, bez przesuwania punktu rosy w głąb przegrody , który - fakt  - "jest termosem", ale dobrze przygotowanym do właściwego pełnienia funkcji, bez zagrożen porastania pleśnią i grzybami.

W przypadku szalonych porad powołanego Nawiedzonego - to droga do grzyba. Nigdy nie widziałem w jego poradnictwach uwag o wzmożeniu ocieplenia od wewnątrz dodatkową wentylacją, czy likwidowaniu mostków.
On każdy obiekt, niezleżnie od konstrukcji, ocieplił by od środka.
I to napewno jest to poważnym technicznym błędem.

Ot, niby to samo -"ocieplenie od środka" - a fizyka budowli zupełnie inna

----------


## Sp5es

> Sorki Jezier, że dalej będę drążył temat. Nie jestem upierdliwy tylko dociekliwy  
> Napisałeś:
> "W prawidłowo wykonanej tzn takiej która nie zacieka, nie ma szpar między styropianem wypełnionych np zaprawą itp."
> OK, czyli pierwsze primo to dokładne przyleganie do siebie poszczególnych płyt ze styropianu. To jest jasne.
> Następny cytat z Ciebie  
> "W nieszczelnościach i nieudolnym wentylowaniu połączenia styropianu z murem widzę zagrożenie"
> Piszesz o nieudolnym wentylowaniu. Czyli wg Ciebie styropian powinien maksymalnie szczelnie przylegać?
> Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego nie przekonuje Cię szczelina wentylacyjna powstała przy zastosowaniu styropianu ryflowanego?
> Może się mylę, ale wydaje mi się że jest to dobre rozwiązanie. Jeżeli jakaś wilgoć jednak powstanie to będzie mogła w ten sposób ujść. To tak samo jak kubełkowe izolacje ścian fundamentowych. Ta sama idea.


Szukam robotnika, który te płyty tak poprzykleja, aby te rowkowania były drożne. najlepiej spasowane płyta do płyty. 
To rozwiązania może funkcjonujące w laboratorium - jednakże napewno nie na budowie.

Tę samą wentylację dziś robotnicy zaąłtwiają w inny sposób - płytę styropianową kleją na trzy placki i samo sie wentyluje.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> - płytę styropianową kleją na trzy placki i samo sie wentyluje.


A jeszcze we wczesnych latach 90 klejenie styropianu na placki to był poważny błąd wykonawczy!!! Tylko obwodowo i placki na środku by w rezultacie uzyskać  przeszło 60% pokrycia płyty klejem...

----------


## Sp5es

> - płytę styropianową kleją na trzy placki i samo sie wentyluje.
> 			
> 		
> 
> A jeszcze we wczesnych latach 90 klejenie styropianu na placki to był poważny błąd wykonawczy!!! Tylko obwodowo i placki na środku by w rezultacie uzyskać  przeszło 60% pokrycia płyty klejem...


mam nadzieję, że dobrze zrozumiałeś ironię.
Dzisiej to dalej poważny błąd wykonawczy, a wentylowanie styropianu pod płytą rowkami/plackami to marketing, nie technika.

----------


## Tomek_W

Sp5es, ale jak jak nasz wicepremier A.L. niegdyś powiedział: "Ja tylko pytam..."  :Lol:  
Twój argument odnośnie WYKONANIA ocieplenia z zastosowaniem styropianu ryflowanego jak najbardziej mnie przekonuje. Budowałem już dom ze swoimi rodzicami i napatrzyłem się duuuuużo "seksualnego" podejścia klasy robotniczej  :big grin:  
Trudno mi tylko znaleźć jeden, przekonujący argument przeciw zapewnieniu jakiejkolwiek wentylacji na styku ściany i styropianu.
Obojętnie czy tej pary przenika 0,5% czy "aż" 3%  :big grin:  
Po prostu, w imię zasad, czy nie lepiej jednak zapewnić jej jakiegoś odpływu?
Pozdrawiam wszystkich
Tomek

----------


## pzw

> Trudno mi tylko znaleźć jeden, przekonujący argument przeciw zapewnieniu jakiejkolwiek wentylacji na styku ściany i styropianu. 
> Obojętnie czy tej pary przenika 0,5% czy "aż" 3%


To ja Ci tak odpowiem.......
Obojetnie czy tej pary bedzie 0,5 czy nawet 30 %( celowo przesadzam), to jeśli pozostanie ona w gazowym stanie skupienia, ścianie nic sie nie stanie i po 100 latach eksploatacji.
Jeśli ściana jest postawiona zgodnie z technologią i logiką ( mur w środku, ocieplenie na zewnątrz), jeśli utrzymasz odpowiednią temperaturę wewnątrz i gdy masz w domu sprawną wentylację ( obojętnie jakiego typu), to nie ma żadnych szans na wykrapalanie sie wilgoci w jakimkolwiek obszarze ściany i ocieplenia. Po prostu w każdnym miejscu takiej przegrody ciśnienie rzeczywiste pary będzie mniejsze od ciśnienia nasycenia a zatem nie zaistnieja warunki do wykraplania sie tej wilgoci.
Mając to w pamięci możemy przestać myśleć o wentylacji ocieplenia ze styropianu, który ze swojej natury jest (w przybliżeniu) paroszczelny, a zapewnić temu układowi jak największą szczelność, aby nie dostała sie między te warstwy wilgoć ( woda) z zewnątrz, której nie dało by sie usunąć.

----------


## Tomek_W

> Trudno mi tylko znaleźć jeden, przekonujący argument przeciw zapewnieniu jakiejkolwiek wentylacji na styku ściany i styropianu. 
> Obojętnie czy tej pary przenika 0,5% czy "aż" 3%  
> 			
> 		
> 
> To ja Ci tak odpowiem.......
> Obojetnie czy tej pary bedzie 0,5 czy nawet 30 %( celowo przesadzam), to jeśli pozostanie ona w gazowym stanie skupienia, ścianie nic sie nie stanie i po 100 latach eksploatacji.
> Jeśli ściana jest postawiona zgodnie z technologią i logiką ( mur w środku, ocieplenie na zewnątrz), jeśli utrzymasz odpowiednią temperaturę wewnątrz i gdy masz w domu sprawną wentylację ( obojętnie jakiego typu), to nie ma żadnych szans na wykrapalanie sie wilgoci w jakimkolwiek obszarze ściany i ocieplenia. Po prostu w każdnym miejscu takiej przegrody ciśnienie rzeczywiste pary będzie mniejsze od ciśnienia nasycenia a zatem nie zaistnieja warunki do wykraplania sie tej wilgoci.
> Mając to w pamięci możemy przestać myśleć o wentylacji ocieplenia ze styropianu, który ze swojej natury jest (w przybliżeniu) paroszczelny, a zapewnić temu układowi jak największą szczelność, aby nie dostała sie między te warstwy wilgoć ( woda) z zewnątrz, której nie dało by sie usunąć.


No  :big grin:  
"Verstehen, verstehen. My tu wszystko verstehen..."  :Lol:  
Ważna jest też pewnikiem grubość izolacji "coby" punkt rosy nie wypadł nam w ścianie  :Lol:  
Dobrze kombinuję?  :Lol:

----------


## Sp5es

> Sp5es, ale jak jak nasz wicepremier A.L. niegdyś powiedział: "Ja tylko pytam..."  
> Twój argument odnośnie WYKONANIA ocieplenia z zastosowaniem styropianu ryflowanego jak najbardziej mnie przekonuje. Budowałem już dom ze swoimi rodzicami i napatrzyłem się duuuuużo "seksualnego" podejścia klasy robotniczej  
> Trudno mi tylko znaleźć jeden, przekonujący argument przeciw zapewnieniu jakiejkolwiek wentylacji na styku ściany i styropianu.
> Obojętnie czy tej pary przenika 0,5% czy "aż" 3%  
> Po prostu, w imię zasad, czy nie lepiej jednak zapewnić jej jakiegoś odpływu?
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich
> Tomek


Czynnik przeciw - jest jeden. Wyłudzanie od inwestora kasy.
Omamiony płaci za to, że rzekomo będzie miał lepiej. 

Takie rozwiązanie powinno mieć analogicznie do pustek w ścianach 3w kratkę nawiewną od dołu, wywiewną z góry, szczelinę tej szerokości, aby gwarantować przepływ grawitacyjny powietrza,  o co będzie dość ciężko w 4-5 mm ryflowaniu w połowie wypełnionym klejem i zapchane wypukłością sąsiedniej, źle ułożonej płyty.

A poza tym to prawie wszystko się zgadza.

A zasada powinna być jedna - tak skonstruować i policzyć przegodę, aby nie trzeba było jej wentylować do osuszenia  - i to pod płytą.
Co najgorsze - przy odrobinie wyobraźni, da się to zrobić.

----------


## fotograf

> Takie rozwiązanie powinno mieć analogicznie do pustek w ścianach 3w kratkę nawiewną od dołu, wywiewną z góry, szczelinę tej szerokości, aby gwarantować przepływ grawitacyjny powietrza


przecież wtedy ściana działa jak radiator i oddaje ciepło

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Sp5es
> 
> Takie rozwiązanie powinno mieć analogicznie do pustek w ścianach 3w kratkę nawiewną od dołu, wywiewną z góry, szczelinę tej szerokości, aby gwarantować przepływ grawitacyjny powietrza
> 
> 
> przecież wtedy ściana działa jak radiator i oddaje ciepło


Proponuje kompromis! Rekuperator zapewni odzysk ciepła ze szczeliny wentylacyjnej!  :big tongue: 

Wiem!!! Wredny jestem!!!

----------


## fotograf

> Napisał fotograf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sp5es
> 
> ...


to juz lepsza pompa ciepła stytopian-powietrze  :wink:

----------


## mrock1

Sp5s napisał:
Mam wrażenie, że nie jest odróżniany fakt ocieplenia od środka  istniejącego domu , z funkcjonującymi mostkami cieplnymi i niebezpieczeństwem kondensacji, wzmaganym brakiem wentylacji, od nowocześnie zaprojektowanego domu, z rekuperacją, bez mostków, bez przesuwania punktu rosy w głąb przegrody , który - fakt  - "jest termosem", ale dobrze przygotowanym do właściwego pełnienia funkcji, bez zagrożen porastania pleśnią i grzybami.

W przypadku szalonych porad powołanego Nawiedzonego - to droga do grzyba. Nigdy nie widziałem w jego poradnictwach uwag o wzmożeniu ocieplenia od wewnątrz dodatkową wentylacją, czy likwidowaniu mostków.
On każdy obiekt, niezleżnie od konstrukcji, ocieplił by od środka.
I to napewno jest to poważnym technicznym błędem.

Ot, niby to samo -"ocieplenie od środka" - a fizyka budowli zupełnie inna[/quote]

A kto mówi o ocieplaniu od środka istniejącego domu istniejącego domu?
Mowa jest o budowaniu domu od podstaw.Większość jeżeli nie wszystkie zapytania są kierowane przez budujących a nie remontujących swoje domy!

Poniżej pomogłem znależć post dotyczący wentylacji.Najważniejsze zdanie jest na końcu cytatu.

Pozwolę sobie zacytować:

T. Brzęczkowski
Superużytkownik



Dołączył: 16 Mar 2006
Posty: 945
Skąd: Warszawa		Wysłany: Poniedziałek 8:43, 23 Październik 2006    Temat postu: 	 

Jeżeli masz dużo pieniędzy, jeżeli pewien jesteś, że ceny nośników energii będą spadały do cen z 1995 roku to buduj taki dom. To pismo ze względów marketingowych sugeruje, że izolacja to ściana. Izolacja to TERMOS, LODÓWKA itd czyli wełna, czy styropian muszą być jednakowo grube, łączyć się ze sobą i być zabezpieczone przed wilgocią. 
Weź posiadany projekt i wirtualnie wyrzuć z niego wszystko (mury, betony, konstrukcje) co nie jest wełną czy styropianem. Uśmiejesz się z takiego termosu!!! 
Izolacja zaczyna się od min. 30 cm styropianu w podłodze, 30 cm wełny w ścianie i dachu z hydroizolacja. 
A najważniejsza w domu jest skuteczna wentylacja.


Tutaj pan B. nie odkrył Ameryki.

Skuteczna wentylacja w dobrze izolowanym domu to sprawa oczywista.
Proszę sie nie ograniczać do czerpania wiedzy tylko z jednego żródła!
Na rynku są tysiące hurtowni w których można kupić materiały  do izolacji wielu firm z całej Europy i nie tylko.Posądzanie kogokolwiek na forum że robi reklamę po to "żeby kupowali tylko u mnie " nie ma tutaj sensu.No bo gdzie pan B. ma swoją firmę ,gdzie sprzedaje swoje towary.Może ktoś wie?

Myślę,że po przeczytaniu poradników o konstrukcji domów pasywnych ,o których pisalem w poprzednim poście, zjadliwe i wyszydzające komentarze ustaną.A może nie.Kiedy Kopernik ogłosił swoje dzieło ,to zanim prawda trafiła pod strzechy  dla niektórych jeszcze długo słońce kręciło sie wokół ziemi.

Pozdrawiam i życzę budowy tanich w eksploatacji i zdrowych domów

Maciek!




[/u]

----------


## Sp5es

Cytowanie jednego postu, który w wydaniu tego pana, jest jednym z nielicznych, który nie podaje rozwiązań sprzecznych z fizyką budowli - nie jest miarodajne. Zgodnie z zasadą wyjątek potwierdza regułę.

Szkoda mi czasu na szukanie jego bełkotliwych i niedorzecznych porad, celem udokumentowania , gdzie niezależnie od rozwiązania technicznego , wszystko pan B. docieplałby od środka. Masowo i natychmiast. Najlepiej w jego firmie.

Było tego na pęczki.

I to jest już jawnym nieporozumieniem.

----------


## mrock1

http://www.naturalnydom.pl/

----------


## m.dworek

> http://www.naturalnydom.pl/


usmialem sie jak norka  :wink: 
naturalny dom....
tani w eksploatacji....
energoosczedny....

same plusy  :wink:

----------


## Mistic_2005

> http://www.naturalnydom.pl/



mrock1 - borez, ze się zareklamowałeś tą stroną.
Ale kto buduje teraz w takiej techniologii - przysżłosciowo myślę, że tak ale teraz to cen y kosmos!



Pozdrawiam  :Lol:

----------


## Sp5es

> http://www.naturalnydom.pl/


Najlepsze, że natura nijak się ma do energooszczędności.
Natura nigdy tego nie wymyśliła i nie miała.
Naturalne mieszkania - to diabelnie zimna jaskinia, ziemianka lub lepianka z gliny.

Ale oczywiście dobrze, że ktoś się bierze na nowoczesne technologie energooszczędne - tylko to się ma nijak do natury.

----------


## Depi

> ale teraz to cen y kosmos!


E tam - 2000 z metra to kosmos? Pod klucz 2660. Bez przesady. Ja chce się zmieścić w 2500 i będzie chyba ciężko. A dom mój będzie duży, więc niektóre koszty się rozkładają (cena jednostkowa powinna być niższa, niż w domu małym). Jeśli wliczone są solary i cała reszta to nie jest wcale źle.

Mnie raczej niepokoi całowity brak opisów tych technologii. Żadnych tam nie ma konkretów. Co to jest ten magiczny system ogrzewania? Co to jest ten pochłaniacz ciepła?

Ni wiadomo...

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Napisał Mistic_2005
> 
>  ale teraz to cen y kosmos!
> 
> 
> E tam - 2000 z metra to kosmos? Pod klucz 2660. Bez przesady. Ja chce się zmieścić w 2500 i będzie chyba ciężko. A dom mój będzie duży, więc niektóre koszty się rozkładają (cena jednostkowa powinna być niższa, niż w domu małym). Jeśli wliczone są solary i cała reszta to nie jest wcale źle.
> 
> Mnie raczej niepokoi całowity brak opisów tych technologii. Żadnych tam nie ma konkretów. Co to jest ten magiczny system ogrzewania? Co to jest ten pochłaniacz ciepła?
> 
> Ni wiadomo...


DEPI - ty planujesz zmieścic się w 2.500 zł pod klucz????  :Roll:  
To jest kwota z wykończeniem w środku i umeblowaniem czy tylko z wykończeniem????  :Lol:  

Bo jesli to drugie to faktycznie nasz ceny ze STOLYCY!!!!!!!!!!!!

U nas w wielkopolsce średni koszt pod klucz (wykończenie typu panele, płytki) bez umeblowania to 1400-1700 zł za metr!!!!  :Wink2:  

No chyba, że zakładasz sobie np. w łazience baterie za 3 tys - to wtedy twoja cena jest realna.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekp71

moja chatka ma 132m2 uzytkowej, nie liczac 18m2 garazu i tego co pod skosami.

liczac 2500 zl/m2 powinienem sie zamknac w 330 tys.
wiem, ze smialo mozna zejsc nizej, i to z dobrymi oknami, ceramika na dachu, nietanimi kominami, debowa stolarka wewn. i schodami.

----------


## Mistic_2005

> moja chatka ma 132m2 uzytkowej, nie liczac 18m2 garazu i tego co pod skosami.
> 
> liczac 2500 zl/m2 powinienem sie zamknac w 330 tys.
> wiem, ze smialo mozna zejsc nizej, i to z dobrymi oknami, ceramika na dachu, nietanimi kominami, debowa stolarka wewn. i schodami.



I co jacekp71 - planujesz wydać te 2500 zł za metr????



------------------
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Depi

Kurka - to może opłaca się ściągnąć wszystko od Was? Jeszcze nie mam kosztorysów, ale z tego, co sie dowiedziałem na grupie forumowej, to wszyscy u nas tak kalkulują...

No i na oko tak to wychodzi. Stan surowy ok. 900/m2, podłogówka 200/m2, podłoga min. 100/m2, okna (aaa!), ocieplenie, szambo, przyłącza, kuchnia, instalacje, łazienki, rekuperacja - tak wychodzi.

Kosztorysy projektów gotowych też raczej w tych rejonach oscylują...

Mebli oczywiście nie liczę

----------


## Mistic_2005

> Kurka - to może opłaca się ściągnąć wszystko od Was? Jeszcze nie mam kosztorysów, ale z tego, co sie dowiedziałem na grupie forumowej, to wszyscy u nas tak kalkulują...
> 
> No i na oko tak to wychodzi. Stan surowy ok. 900/m2, podłogówka 200/m2, podłoga min. 100/m2, okna (aaa!), ocieplenie, szambo, przyłącza, kuchnia, instalacje, łazienki, rekuperacja - tak wychodzi.
> 
> Kosztorysy projektów gotowych też raczej w tych rejonach oscylują...
> 
> Mebli oczywiście nie liczę


Nawet jak mebli nie liczysz to i tak dużo wychodzi za metr - prawie 1000 złotych różnicy na każdym m2.
Ale to STOLYCA i tak jak pisąłem wczesniej ceny są napewno wyższe niż w każdym innym miejscu w Polsce. Zresztą chodzi o ceny nie tylko materiałów budowlanych.

Wpadni ja założony przeze mnie post w WYMIANIE DOŚWIADCZEŃ: "Rozumienie słowa pod klucz - tanie budowanie do 170 tys. zł" post jest świeży ale jest już tam dużo ciekawych informacji!!!

Pozdrawiam  :Lol:

----------


## Depi

Muchos gratias amigo!

----------


## Galain

Cze,

czy ktos - moze - robil izolacje termiczna zewnetrzna scian z Termoorganiki Platinum Plus? Chce dowiedziec sie, jak to sie w praktyce "nosi".
Buduje dom, ktory niestety, ciezki bedzie do dobrego zaizolowania.
Sciana jest z tzw. Maxa, teraz planuje dac na to Termooganike j.w. 12cm + tynk. Chetnie dalabym Termoorganike 20cm, ale z sasiadami ze strony "3-metrow" to nie przejdzie lub przynajmniej chce taka grubosc dac od strony polnocnej.
Jak gruba i jakiego rodzaju izolacje termiczna dawaliscie na podlogi na gruncie, a jaka na strop?

Pozdrawiam, Galain

----------


## Sp5es

Platinium plus ma współczynniki lambda 0,031 - zwykła biała płyta 0,040 - 0,038 w zależności od typu styropianu /producenta. Grubośc płyty można przeliczać proporcjonalnie 0,031/0,038  =0,81 . Oznacza - w miejsce 10 cm białej płyty 8 cm Platinium Plus lub odpowiednio przeliczając proporcjonalnie.
Pozostałe parametry wykonawstwa / projektowania b.z. Żadnych "hintów" wykonawczych nie trzeba znać.
Płyta - wysokojakościowa płyta styropianowa , robiona przez przyzwoitego producenta, pilnującego jakości, procedur. Ot, tyle.

Szczegóły o własnościach materiału 
www.basf.com 
pod zakładką Neopor - to surowiec do produkcji płyty Platinium.

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

Witam Szanowne Grono!

Po przeczytaniu niniejszego wątku jestem na pewno bogatszy w wiedzę zarówno naukową: punkt rosy, wykres Moliera, etc. jak i praktyczną inaczej zwaną życiową.
Niemniej jednak mam w dalszym ciągu dylemat co do ocieplenia naszego budynku z BK 36cm.
(Nie)stety zima 2006/2007 była dość ciepła, max -8C, i nie udało się sprawdzić naszego domu w normalnie panujących co roku warunkach dochodzących do -25C nie mówiąc o szalejących wiatrach.

Wprowadziliśmy się końcem sierpnia 2006 i do stycznia włącznie ogrzewaliśmy nasz dom kominkiem. Temperatury wahały się między 21 a 17C w zależności od pory dnia i nocy. W lutym podłączyli nam w końcu gaz i od tego czasu cieszymy się urokami grzania podłogówką (ponad 1100mb rur na ok 150m2). Temperatura sterowana jest za pomocą regulatorów pokojowych ściennych, których mamy w sumie 12 sztuk.

Jeśli chodzi o komfort cieplny to nie można narzekać gdyż zadane temperatury na termostatach są zawsze osiągalne.

Ale jak pisałem wyżej, zima spłatała nam figla i za mało się rozhulała. Myśmy natomiast specjalnie nie ocieplali budynku by go przetestować i zdecydować na wiosnę czy ocieplać czy nie. Jak nietrudno zauważyć, ocena taka stała się niemożliwa a jeśli nawet to na pewno nie miarodajna. W związku z powyższym chciałbym zapytać Was, który rodzaj elewacji wybrać:

1. Tynk CW+siatka+klej+TM
2. Styropian 8cm+siatka+klej+TM
3. Styropian 8cm+siatka+klej+TA
4. Lub inna opcja

CW - cementowo-wapienny
TM - tynk mineralny
TA - tynk akrylowy

Idąc od wewnątrz mamy:
a) farba akryl
b) gładź gipsowa
c) tynk CW
d) pustak z BK 36cm

Pewnie ktoś zastanowi się dlaczego uparłem się przy 8cm styro. A no z chyba tylko 2 powodów:

I. Nie chcę mieć bardzo głębokich szpalet w oknach
II. Mówi się, że 8cm to minimum wymagane odnośnie przenikania wilgoci a i punkt rosy też ma coś z tym wspólnego.

W niedzielę mają przyjść "fahofcy" i wycenić prace.

Proszę o pomoc w temacie i rozwianie moich wątpliwości ew błędnego rozumowania jeśli takowe istnieje.

----------


## andre59

*Wojtek&Gosia*, ja przetestowałem budynek ze ścianami 1W 36,5 cm z Ytong'a przy mrozach sięgających -25stC.
Nie było problemu z ogrzaniem, nigdzie nie przemarzało, w żadnym miejscu nie wykraplała się para wodna.
Docieplanie takich ścian można zrobić jeśli chce się zmniejszyć koszty ogrzewania, natomiast nie jest to konieczne z jakichkolwiek innych powodów.

----------


## Mistic_2005

> *Wojtek&Gosia*, ja przetestowałem budynek ze ścianami 1W 36,5 cm z Ytong'a przy mrozach sięgających -25stC.
> Nie było problemu z ogrzaniem, nigdzie nie przemarzało, w żadnym miejscu nie wykraplała się para wodna.
> Docieplanie takich ścian można zrobić jeśli chce się zmniejszyć koszty ogrzewania, natomiast nie jest to konieczne z jakichkolwiek innych powodów.


andre59 cenie wiele twoich uwag i opini dlatego chciałbym zabytać z czego ty postawiłeś ściany.
Rzuć może okiem na mój projekt i podpowiedz mi w jakim kierunku mam iśc.
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...IdKolekcji=33#
Coraz częściej od "pseudo znajomych fakchowców z branży budowalnej" słyszę o ścianach trzywarstwowych (trójwarstwowych) - co ty na to????  :Confused:   :Confused:  

-----------------------------------
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sp5es

> Cze,
> 
> czy ktos - moze - robil izolacje termiczna zewnetrzna scian z Termoorganiki Platinum Plus? Chce dowiedziec sie, jak to sie w praktyce "nosi".
> Buduje dom, ktory niestety, ciezki bedzie do dobrego zaizolowania.
> Sciana jest z tzw. Maxa, teraz planuje dac na to Termooganike j.w. 12cm + tynk. Chetnie dalabym Termoorganike 20cm, ale z sasiadami ze strony "3-metrow" to nie przejdzie lub przynajmniej chce taka grubosc dac od strony polnocnej.
> Jak gruba i jakiego rodzaju izolacje termiczna dawaliscie na podlogi na gruncie, a jaka na strop?
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Galain


Na stronie BASF jest broszura pod nazwą dom 3 litrowy. Tam jest parę uwag na ten temat.  Ponadto studio architektoniczne Lipińscy (mają stronę www) tym się łębiej zajmuje.

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

> *Wojtek&Gosia*, ja przetestowałem budynek ze ścianami 1W 36,5 cm z Ytong'a przy mrozach sięgających -25stC.
> Nie było problemu z ogrzaniem, nigdzie nie przemarzało, w żadnym miejscu nie wykraplała się para wodna.
> Docieplanie takich ścian można zrobić jeśli chce się zmniejszyć koszty ogrzewania, natomiast nie jest to konieczne z jakichkolwiek innych powodów.


Tylko u nas jest pewna niedoskonałość konstrukcji. Z racji iż jest to beton komórkowy łączony (klejony) zarówno pionowo jak i poziomo to praktycznie pod każdym parapetem występuje pionowe pęknięcie do samej podłogi o szer ok 0,5mm. Podobn wynika to z faktu iż dom jest cały sklejony i nie ma tak jak np. w Ytong-u klejonym tylko poziomo minimalnych ruchów. Wiadomo, że każdy budynek pracuje a jeśli jest cały sklejony to w najsłabszych punktach musi pęknąć.

W związku z powyższym, by uniknąć tych pęknięć na zewnątrz powinniśmy chyba wybrać 2 warstwę, niezależną od ścian budynku co by pęknięcie nie przechodziło na zewnątrz.

Dzisiaj już byłem prawie przekonany na styropian 8cm (takie wcześniejsze założenia przy robieniu podłóg na balkonach) a tu mi handlowiec znów wykład strzelił, że na BK absolutnie nie dawać styropianu!!

Masakra. Mam 200m2 elewacji i różnica między styro a wełną to ok 4500 zł. Problem tylko jest taki, że wełny nigdzie prawie nie ma a terminy oczekiwania to 3 do 5 m-cy i to bez gwarancji ceny!!! Czyli chcą ode mnie zadatek ale cena taka jaka będzie w dniu sprzedaży - PARANOJA!!

Nie zamierzam się integrować z tą absurdalną i zapewne krótkofalową sytuacją na naszym rynku gdzie sprzedawcy tworzą sztuczne zawirowania i np. jak dziś mówią, że styropian jest co prawda po 170zł/m3 ale już go nie ma a następna dostawa +10% więcej!! Na szczęscie są też i normalne hurtownie, które mają stany i ceny na poziomie 155 - 160 zł/m2. Znalazłem też producenta po 145 zł/m2 EPS 70 (FS15).

Pozdrawiam pozostając ciągle i nadal w niepewności ....

----------


## andre59

*0,5 mm* to żadna szczelina przy grubości muru *36 cm*.
Wcale bym się tym nie przejmował. Oknem więcej ciepła ucieknie.

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

> *0,5 mm* to żadna szczelina przy grubości muru *36 cm*.
> Wcale bym się tym nie przejmował. Oknem więcej ciepła ucieknie.


Tym to ja się już przestałem przejmować ale nie chciałbym by takie szczeliny były widoczne po skończeniu elewacji. Nie wiem czy siatka załatwi sprawę?

----------


## andre59

> Napisał andre59
> 
> *Wojtek&Gosia*, ja przetestowałem budynek ze ścianami 1W 36,5 cm z Ytong'a przy mrozach sięgających -25stC.
> Nie było problemu z ogrzaniem, nigdzie nie przemarzało, w żadnym miejscu nie wykraplała się para wodna.
> Docieplanie takich ścian można zrobić jeśli chce się zmniejszyć koszty ogrzewania, natomiast nie jest to konieczne z jakichkolwiek innych powodów.
> 
> 
> andre59 cenie wiele twoich uwag i opini dlatego chciałbym zabytać z czego ty postawiłeś ściany.
> Rzuć może okiem na mój projekt i podpowiedz mi w jakim kierunku mam iśc.
> ...


Ściana trzywarstwowa to dobre rozwiązanie. Stosuje się je od lat. Kiedyś nie było tynków cienkowarstwowych i jedynym zabezpieczeniem warstwy ocieplającej była właśnie ta trzecia warstwa - elewacyjna.
Ściana taka wymaga jednak większych kwalifikacji od ekipy murarzy.
Wadą tej ściany jest jej grubość. Przeciętnie ok. 50 cm. Trzeba też stosować odpowiedniej jakości kotwy łączące warstwę nośną z warstwą elewacyjną.
Odpowiednio szeroki (droższy) musi być fundament.
Przy obecnych technologiach ścian dwuwarstwowych coraz rzadziej widać nowe budynki ze ścianami trzywarstwowymi.
Poprzestałbym na dwuwarstwowej.

Na temat projektu wypowiadałem się już wcześniej, prosiłeś wtedy o propozycje zmian. Powtórzę więc, zlikwidowałbym uskok ściany w salonie przesuwajac tę ścianę na zewnątrztak aby tworzyła linię prostą z fragmentem ściany między kuchnią a garażem.
Tak wogóle to podoba mi się ten projekt.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Mistic_2005

-----------------------------------
Pozdrawiam[/quote]
Ściana trzywarstwowa to dobre rozwiązanie. Stosuje się je od lat. Kiedyś nie było tynków cienkowarstwowych i jedynym zabezpieczeniem warstwy ocieplającej była właśnie ta trzecia warstwa - elewacyjna.
Ściana taka wymaga jednak większych kwalifikacji od ekipy murarzy.
Wadą tej ściany jest jej grubość. Przeciętnie ok. 50 cm. Trzeba też stosować odpowiedniej jakości kotwy łączące warstwę nośną z warstwą elewacyjną.
Odpowiednio szeroki (droższy) musi być fundament.
Przy obecnych technologiach ścian dwuwarstwowych coraz rzadziej widać nowe budynki ze ścianami trzywarstwowymi.
Poprzestałbym na dwuwarstwowej.

Na temat projektu wypowiadałem się już wcześniej, prosiłeś wtedy o propozycje zmian. Powtórzę więc, zlikwidowałbym uskok ściany w salonie przesuwajac tę ścianę na zewnątrztak aby tworzyła linię prostą z fragmentem ściany między kuchnią a garażem.
Tak wogóle to podoba mi się ten projekt.

Pozdrawiam  :smile: [/quote]


-----------------------------
andre59 - wielkie dzięki.  :Lol:  
A jeśli chodzi o ścianę dwuwarstwową to co byś polecił:
zastanawiałem się na BK 24 + 12-15 styropian, ale czytam też że MAX  jest ok, a YTONG (ponosc lepsze właściwości) jest w podobnej cenie jak BK.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## andre59

Daj BK 24cm odmiany 600 i 15 cm styro. Będzie dobrze.
W betonie komórkowym świetnie robi się instalacje, łatwo zawiesza szafki, jest "ciepły' w dotyku.
Ytong to też beton komórkowy.

P.S. ja mam ściany 1W z Ytong'a.
Budowę rozpoczynałem 7 lat temu.

----------


## Idziu5

> Do budulec:
> Miałem na myśli Twoje owce !; ale do rzeczy:
> Jak zapewne zauważyłeś jestem zwolennikiem wentylacji z rekuperacją, pomp ciepła, zafoliowanych ścian,  GWC, podłogówki, ... , i jeszcze paru rzeczy, bo takie w domu mam i mi służą. I jestem przeciwnikiem "oddychania ścian" no tu nawet trudno mówić o byciu przeciwnikiem czegoś czego nie ma !
> Problem wygląda tak (przerysowany): W domu + 20 na zewn. -10 i tu i tu 50% wilgotności; ale w 1 m3 powietrza w domu jest WIELOKROTNIE więcej pary wodnej, i to się chce wyrównać (dokł. wyrównać się chcą ciśnienia cząsteczkowe po obu stronach muru), no i jak tak sobie przenika (żeby się wyrównać) przez n.p. ścianę z Ytonga jednowarstwową to w tej ścianie się robi coraz zimniej i wzrasta wilgotność względna (wykres Moliera), no i jak w jakimś miejscu osiągnie pow. 100% to tam będzie woda lub szron (lód), no a jak ten tynk czy co tam na zewnątrz nie zatrzymuje respiracji to układ działa. Ale jak jest woda w ścianie to takie miejsce już niczego nie może zaizolować (woda świetnie przewodzi ciepło) n o i proces się pogłębia lawinowo !!!. CZyli jak ściany (albo jak i dawniej dach) zafoliujemy od wewnątrz szczelnie to nie będzie tej wędrówki wilgoci (będzie ale b. mała)
> no a ściana będzie sucha, czyli "ciepła". Pewien mój znajomy powiedział mi że zrozumiem jak to jest, jeżeli powiem dlaczego jak się robi podłogę na gruncie to bezpośrednio na piasek daje się wełnę mineralna, potem folię, potem wylewkę, a wełna będzie sucha (a o to że tak to jest, mogę się o grubszą sumę założyć i udowodnić, no chyba że jest powódź !).
> 
> Podsumowanie: IZOLOWAĆ ile wlezie; nie wpuszczać wilgoci z domu w przegrody- izolacje (dach, ściany, posadzki); wentylować (chłodzić) centralnie; nie ogrzewać powietrzem (konflikt z wentylacją); ogrzewać podłogowo, ściennie; w zależności od wielkości domu ogrzewać racjonalnie odpowiednim systemem, a od 80 - 100 m2 pompą ciepła oczywiście.
> W zasadzie jakiekolwiek odstępstwa od tego co napisałem mszczą się kosztami eksploatacji, brakiem komfortu.
> 
> Bogdan Chmielecki (d. redaktor merytoryczny w Informatorze Instalacyjnym Wyd. Murator, obecnie producent pomp ciepła).


Dlaczego tylko 80-100 m pompą 
ja planuje wtym roku budowę 170 m2  i ogrzewać tylko pompą ciepła

----------


## Idziu5

> Daj BK 24cm odmiany 600 i 15 cm styro. Będzie dobrze.
> W betonie komórkowym świetnie robi się instalacje, łatwo zawiesza szafki, jest "ciepły' w dotyku.
> Ytong to też beton komórkowy.
> 
> P.S. ja mam ściany 1W z Ytong'a.
> Budowę rozpoczynałem 7 lat temu.


A co sądzicie  o keramzobetonie z wkładka steropianową ( www.sukiennik.pl ) system fortis 36  na ścianę jednowarstwową   :big grin:

----------


## piotruspan

Hm...to niech mnie ktos teraz poprawi;      1)Każdy rodzaj sciany jest dobry.2)Każdy rodzaj ocieplenia jest dobry(tzn styropian i wełna)3)Poszczególne rodzaje scian i ocieplenia rożnia sie miedzy sobą cena i i w mniejszym stopniu parametrami izolacyjnymi.4)Podstawowym kryterium doboru sciany i ew. ocieplenia jest dostepnosc materiału,koszty(materiały +robocizna )oraz zdolnosc ekipy budujacej  do wykonania procedur budowlanych charakterystycznych dla danej technologii.5)Ciepły dom to:"ciepła sciana" ,"ciepły dach","ciepła podłoga","ciepłe okna"ale też rozsądnie zaprojektowana spiżarka i drzwi wejsciowe5 )Podstawą tego wszystkiego jest rozsądny projekt w ktorym zawarty jest kompromis miedzy wymaganiami("termos")a ekonomicznym aspektem(amortyzacja)6)Nie ma takiej rzeczy ,której nie można spartolić  7zdolność do spartolenia jest wprost proporcjonalna do stopnia skomplikowania danej rzeczy :cool: każdy dom postoi a skutki jego postawienia będa odczuwały pokolenia9)jego cena i tak..  :Evil:  10) ale to zależy..  :Lol:  To takie wnioski wyciągnąłem czytając forum i trochę mysląc(ale tylko troche  :Lol:  )P.S mieszkałem w budynkach różnych :drewniane bale>100letni,jednowarstwowy z kamienia,"dwuwarstwowy"gazobeton+cegla,silka+styro  pian ale w żadnym z nich nie występowało zjawisko "rosy"_czy jakoś tam,każdy z nich miał natomiast inne zapotrzebowanie"energetyczne"inaczej mówiac nie można grzać domu staromodnego jak" termosu "Co do komfortu,coż jednak lepiej mieszka lo    mi sie w domach nieco "przewiewnych"..tyle że nieco drożej.PS sam ostatecznie wybrałem jednowarstwówke 36.

----------


## andre59

Nie ma co poprawiać.
Samo sedno.  :big grin:

----------


## hes

*piotruspan*, nareszcie ktoś taki jak Ty to powiedzial, zgadzam się
calkowicie, dzisaj rano myślałem nawet o napisaniu czegos podobnego
w innym temacie, też uważam, że ludzie bardzo się starają, żeby
spieprzyć, co się tylko da.

----------


## Sp5es

> 4)Podstawowym kryterium doboru sciany i ew. ocieplenia jest dostepnosc materiału,koszty(materiały +robocizna )oraz zdolnosc ekipy budujacej  do wykonania procedur budowlanych charakterystycznych dla danej technologii.
> 
> 5 )Podstawą tego wszystkiego jest rozsądny projekt w ktorym zawarty jest kompromis miedzy wymaganiami("termos")a ekonomicznym aspektem(amortyzacja)
> 
> )P.S mieszkałem w budynkach różnych :drewniane bale>100letni,jednowarstwowy z kamienia,"dwuwarstwowy"gazobeton+cegla,silka+styro  pian ale w żadnym z nich nie występowało zjawisko "rosy"_czy jakoś tam,każdy z nich miał natomiast inne zapotrzebowanie"energetyczne"inaczej mówiac nie można grzać domu staromodnego jak" termosu "Co do komfortu,coż jednak lepiej mieszka lo    mi sie w domach nieco "przewiewnych"..tyle że nieco drożej.PS sam ostatecznie wybrałem jednowarstwówke 36.



Zdecydowanie fałszywe wnioski.
Kryterium doboru ocieplenia nie jest osiągalność materiału, lecz poprawność budowy przegrody. To determinuje klasę rozwiązań

W budynkach drewnianych punkt rosy występował i będzie występował - zawsze.

W nowym budownictwie nikt nie zabrania Ci wstawić nieszczelnych przedmuchujących okien. Będzie prawie to samo.

----------


## piotruspan

do Sp5es: mysle że nie przeczytałeś dokładnie tego co napisałem a wkażdym bądż razie nie zrozumiałeś intencji.  :Lol:  co do wpływu punktu rosy na kondycję sciany jednowarstwowej to podyskutuje za jakieś 100 lat tzn może moje wnuki..  :Lol:  PS co do okien ...srodki ktore musiałbym zainwestować w dodatkowe ocieplenie zamierzam przeznaczyc własnie na dobrej jakosci okna,co przy ich dużej powierzchni wydaje sie być rozsądnym rozwiązaniem.Co do przeciągow to oczywiscie będę je robil wietrząc dom ..od czasu do czasu co polecam również posiadaczom wentylacji mechanicznej  :Lol:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## wojciaszek

z punktem rosy to chyba przesada tak samo jak z oddychaniem ścian.Wentylacja pomieszczeń zależy od sprawnej wentylacji jaką posiadamy w domu.Odnośnie skraplania wewnątrz przegrody jest ono na tyle znikome,że praktycznie nieistotne.-vide opinie eksperta muratora

----------


## sylwia13

Witam, jakiej firmy kupić styropian 15cm lub 16cm. Czy termoorganika jest dobra? Bo w moim mieście produkują go. I jaki rodzaj wybrać(ściana suporeks 600, 24cm)

----------


## Patos

> .....Co do przeciągow to oczywiscie będę je robil wietrząc dom ..od czasu do czasu co polecam również posiadaczom wentylacji mechanicznej  Pozdrawiam


  :Roll:  A na jaką cholere mi przeciągi?

----------


## Geno

> do Sp5es: mysle że nie przeczytałeś dokładnie tego co napisałem a wkażdym bądż razie nie zrozumiałeś intencji.  co do wpływu punktu rosy na kondycję sciany jednowarstwowej to podyskutuje za jakieś 100 lat tzn może moje wnuki..  PS co do okien ...srodki ktore musiałbym zainwestować w dodatkowe ocieplenie zamierzam przeznaczyc własnie na dobrej jakosci okna,co przy ich dużej powierzchni wydaje sie być rozsądnym rozwiązaniem.Co do przeciągow to oczywiscie będę je robil wietrząc dom ..od czasu do czasu co polecam również posiadaczom wentylacji mechanicznej  Pozdrawiam


Poczytaj o spadki izolacyjności wraz ze wzrostem wilgotności, zresztą to żadne odkrycie....

----------


## joannaj75

Tak czytam o tym oddychaniu ścian i myślę sobie o mojej technologii w której będę budować dom.....nie bę dę miała takiego problemu... ,bo ja będę mieć super wentylację a rodzaj ściany to styropian 12,5 beton komórkowy wysoce spieniony + instalacja i uzbrojenie 15cm + 12,5 styropian i tynk zewnetrzny .
Mój dom będzie pasywny.A co najlepsze to nie będę mieć efektu zaparowanych luster w łazience podczas kąpieli  :smile:  
Po co się męczyć z tradycyjną murowaną technologią , jak można mieć takim kosztem super domek  :smile:

----------


## Tomek_W

> Tak czytam o tym oddychaniu ścian i myślę sobie o mojej technologii w której będę budować dom.....nie bę dę miała takiego problemu... ,bo ja będę mieć super wentylację a *rodzaj ściany to styropian 12,5 beton komórkowy wysoce spieniony + instalacja i uzbrojenie 15cm + 12,5 styropian i tynk zewnetrzny .*
> Mój dom będzie pasywny.A co najlepsze to nie będę mieć efektu zaparowanych luster w łazience podczas kąpieli  
> Po co się męczyć z tradycyjną murowaną technologią , jak można mieć takim kosztem super domek


Nie bardzo rozumiem układ warstw. 12,5 cm styropianu od wewnątrz i od zewnątrz?  :ohmy:  
Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## psed

Parnaście lat temu w Grodzisku Mazowieckim widziałem budowę z takich styropianowych kształtek. W pustą przestrzeń wewnętrzną wstawiano zbrojenie i zalewano betonem - powstawała ocieplona ściana nośna. W Muratorze były oferty producenta tych styropianowych kształtek. Były też podobne z gipsu do zalewania płynnym gipsem ale ocieplenie ich to oddzielna sprawa analogicznie do ścian ceramicznych i z BK.

----------


## Tomek_W

Też pomyślałem, że chodzi o system kształtek styropianowych zbrojonych i zalewanych betonem, ale tutaj jest mowa o betonie komórkowym (???)

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Też pomyślałem, że chodzi o system kształtek styropianowych zbrojonych i zalewanych betonem, ale tutaj jest mowa o betonie komórkowym (???)


Jak zwał tak zwał... ale efekt ten sam... rdzeń nośny z betonu zwykłego czy BK obłożony styropianem. BK nawet jest lepszy pod względem izolacyjności... jeden ze systemów budowy domów wysoko energooszczędnych - pasywnych.

----------


## minioiminio

Ja trochę z innej beczki. Kładziemy ścianę trójwarstwową. W kolejności jak bozia przykazała silka- wełna- pustka- klinkier. Ekipa zaproponowała, by na dole elewacji umieścić „pół-rynienkę” (zawinięta na wełnę a od strony klinkieru niżej) z folii paroprzepuszczalnej. Woda skraplająca się na klinkierze (co podobno jest nieuniknione) będzie się wówczas zbierała i przechodziła przez klinkier i otwory wentylacyjne na zewnątrz nie mocząc wełny mineralnej. Czy ktoś słyszał o takim rozwiązaniu? Może coś bliżej – jakiś rysunek opinie itp.

----------


## joannaj75

podaję dokładny opis ściany : 

W systemie szalunkowym ŽISOMAX ściana zbudowana jest z 12,5 cm płyty styropianowej, połączonej poprzez opatentowane łączniki ŽBIO-POREN-betonowe z drugą 12,5 cm płytą styropianową. Pomiędzy nimi umieszczone są meandralnie rury PP w celu uzyskania bariery temperatur, która wynosi minimum (DT=10°C) i kompensacji północy z południem, dzięki czemu wszystkie ściany budynku mają jednakową temperaturę (wyeliminowanie ściany północnej). Przestrzeń pomiędzy tymi płytami styropianowymi wypełniona jest ŽBIO-POREN-betonem. Proces wylewu ŽBIO-POREN-betonu, odbywa się w zależności od odległości budowy, w fabryce lub bezpośrednio na budowie.


*ŽBIO-POR-BETON*
- Jest konstruktywnym betonem lekkim do gospodarczych i wielorakich zastosowań.
- Dzięki odpowiednim recepturom mieszania może być wytwarzany w gęstościach między  200 i 1800 kg/ m3
- Jest łatwy w przetwarzaniu gdyż konsystencja świeżego betonu jest od miękkiej do płynnej.
- nadaje się do pompowania, jest trwały, stabilny i mrozoodporny.
- wyróżnia się optymalną izolacją termiczną
- posiada wystarczającą przepuszczalność pary wodnej
- spełnia wszelkie wymogi ochrony przed hałasem i ppoż.
- wytwarzany jest bez dodatków chemicznych oraz
- jest neutralny biologicznie

[/img]

----------


## HenoK

> *ŽBIO-POR-BETON*
> - Jest konstruktywnym betonem lekkim do gospodarczych i wielorakich zastosowań.


Mała korekta : 
*ŽBIO-POR-BETON*
- Jest *konstrukcyjnym* betonem lekkim do gospodarczych i wielorakich zastosowań.

Oczywiście betony o różnej gestości mają też różne właściwości. 
Betony o dużej gęstości nadają się do zastosowań typowo kostrukcyjnych, zaś te lżejsze jedynie do wypełnienia szkieletu konstrukcyjnego lub wręcz jako materiał izolacyjny.

I jeszcze w nawiązaniu do tematu tego wątku : ściana w systemie *ŽISOMAX* zdecydowanie nie oddycha. 
Do oddychania w tym systemie służy instalacja wentylacyjna z odzyskiem ciepła połączona z ogrzewanie i ochładzaniem powietrza (w zależności od potrzeb).
Zapewnia to właściwy komfort cieplny przez cały rok.

----------


## quincy

mamy ścianę z bk 24 (600) izolowaną styropkiem 15cm. Jaki tynk dać na zewnątrz? co "pasuje " do styropianu.

----------


## bratki

> 5. Oczywiscie optymalna jest budowa przegrody, gdy każda następna warstwa, stawia miejszy opór dyfuzyjny niż poprzednia.Wtedy są minimale szanse na kondensację.


Od pierwszej strony nurtuje mnie problem ujęty w powyższym cytacie (i obecny w wypowiedziach kilku innych forumowiczów). 

Panowie wytłumaczcie blondynce, pliiiiz: 
jeśli mamy ścianę 2W, silikat + wełna, to jaki ma być tynk zewnętrzny, żeby było dobrze? Bardziej paroprzepuszczalny?    :oops:

----------


## Charlie

> mamy ścianę z bk 24 (600) izolowaną styropkiem 15cm. Jaki tynk dać na zewnątrz? co "pasuje " do styropianu.


Cześć,

...styropian - TYNK AKRYLOWY kolor
...wełana   -  TYNK SILIKATOWY kolor

W  przypadku tynków neutralnych (bez koloru) należy uzywać adekwatnych farb elewacyjnych - akrylowych lub silikatowych).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomaszfeliks

Ostatnio miałem okazję robić zakupy w Złotych Tarasach niedaleko Dworca Centralnego w Warszawie. Na tyłach galerii handlowej rozbierany jest budynek handlowy na którego miejscu ma powstać najwyższy apartamentowiec Warszawy, skądinąd o bardzo ciekawej architekturze. Ale nie w tym rzecz. Rozbierany kliklu piętrowy budynek docieplony był wełną mineralną słynną z marketingowego hasła o oddychających ścianach. Po zdjęciu metalowej osłony( elweacja metalowa zamiast tynku)
ukazała sie zgniła, zagrzybiona masa w niektórych tylko
miejscach przypominająca wełnę. Czy to efekt słynnego jej oddychania? Swoją drogą ciekawe co się dzieję z wełną pod tradycyjnym tynkiem. Czy też oddycha w ten sposób :smile:

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał Sp5es
> 
> 
> 5. Oczywiscie optymalna jest budowa przegrody, gdy każda następna warstwa, stawia miejszy opór dyfuzyjny niż poprzednia.Wtedy są minimale szanse na kondensację.
> 
> 
> Od pierwszej strony nurtuje mnie problem ujęty w powyższym cytacie (i obecny w wypowiedziach kilku innych forumowiczów). 
> 
> Panowie wytłumaczcie blondynce, pliiiiz: 
> jeśli mamy ścianę 2W, silikat + wełna, to jaki ma być tynk zewnętrzny, żeby było dobrze? Bardziej paroprzepuszczalny?


No to tłumaczymy blondynce, że tak może być.
Na wełnę na niskim budynku można dać każdy tynk, oprócz akrylowego.

----------


## Sp5es

> mamy ścianę z bk 24 (600) izolowaną styropkiem 15cm. Jaki tynk dać na zewnątrz? co "pasuje " do styropianu.


Tynkmineralny plus farba silikonowa, albo tynk silikonowy barwiony.

----------


## Ewa7506

> Ostatnio miałem okazję robić zakupy w Złotych Tarasach niedaleko Dworca Centralnego w Warszawie. Na tyłach galerii handlowej rozbierany jest budynek handlowy na którego miejscu ma powstać najwyższy apartamentowiec Warszawy, skądinąd o bardzo ciekawej architekturze. Ale nie w tym rzecz. Rozbierany kliklu piętrowy budynek docieplony był wełną mineralną słynną z marketingowego hasła o oddychających ścianach. Po zdjęciu metalowej osłony( elweacja metalowa zamiast tynku)
> ukazała sie zgniła, zagrzybiona masa w niektórych tylko
> miejscach przypominająca wełnę. Czy to efekt słynnego jej oddychania? Swoją drogą ciekawe co się dzieję z wełną pod tradycyjnym tynkiem. Czy też oddycha w ten sposób


Pewno się nawdychała za dużo spalin...   :Wink2:  A poważnie to chyba nie bez powodu do wełny zaleca się stosowanie tynków silikatowych.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> z punktem rosy to chyba przesada tak samo jak z oddychaniem ścian.Wentylacja pomieszczeń zależy od sprawnej wentylacji jaką posiadamy w domu.Odnośnie skraplania wewnątrz przegrody jest ono na tyle znikome,że praktycznie nieistotne....


Prawdą jest tylko to, że wentylacja pomieszczeń zależy od sprawnej wentylacji , a nie od tego czy ściana jest "oddychająca".
Punkt rosy istotny jest w ścianach "nieoddychających", t.j. pokrytych od zewnątrz materiałem paroizolacyjnym (n.p.  styropianem lub nawet tynkiem akrylowym).
Jeśli styropian jest za cienki (n.p. 5cm) to przy -10, -15 stopniach C będzie się wykraplała (i gromadziłą) woda w murze, która nie znajdzie ujścia na zewnątrz budynku. *To jest właśnie ściana nieoddychająca*.
Wykraplanie wody występuje w ścianach jednowarstwowych, ale nie jest ono tam szkodliwe jeśli zastosowano tynk paroprzepuszczalny

----------


## Sp5es

A dokładniej -  kondensacja nie przekracza 500g/m2 rocznie, a szybkość odparowania jest większa niż szybkość kondensacji w skali roku - inaczej nie ma szans na nagromadzania się wilgoci w przegrodzie.

----------


## Robert Kielce

Witam
czy suporex 25cm i 8 cm steropianiu na scinie zewnętrznej wystarczy na te nasze zimy.
mieszkam juz druga zimę w domu ocieplonym tylko 5 cm steropianem , myslałem żeby dołożyć jeszcze 3cm może tego twardszego ,
co o ty sadzicie

----------


## HenoK

> Witam
> czy suporex 25cm i 8 cm steropianiu na scinie zewnętrznej wystarczy na te nasze zimy.


"Nasze", to znaczy jakie. W Polsce występują bardzo różne zimy. Inne np. w Szczecinie, czy Wrocławiu, a zdecydowanie inne w Suwałkach, czy w górach.

Generalnie jednak 8cm styropianu to zbyt mało. Przez część roku punkt rosy w takiej ścianie występuje w gazobetonie i mogą pojawić się problemy.

----------


## Robert Kielce

"Nasze", to znaczy jakie. W Polsce występują bardzo różne zimy. Inne np. w Szczecinie, czy Wrocławiu, a zdecydowanie inne w Suwałkach, czy w górach.

Generalnie jednak 8cm styropianu to zbyt mało. Przez część roku punkt rosy w takiej ścianie występuje w gazobetonie i mogą pojawić się problemy

dzięki za info choc przyznam że niebardzo rozumiem z ta rosą .
przez druga zime mieszkam w tym domu i jest położony tylko 5cm steropian , przy mrozach 15-20stopni nie miałem większych problemów z temperatura w domu , dlatego pomyslałem że dołoże 3cm tego co idzie na wylewki i będzie dobrze

----------


## HenoK

> dzięki za info choc przyznam że niebardzo rozumiem z ta rosą .
> przez druga zime mieszkam w tym domu i jest położony tylko 5cm steropian , przy mrozach 15-20stopni nie miałem większych problemów z temperatura w domu , dlatego pomyslałem że dołoże 3cm tego co idzie na wylewki i będzie dobrze


Nie chodzi o temperaturę. Tę można uzyskać również przy bardzo kiepsko zaizolowanych ścianach dając odpowiednio duże grzejniki  :sad: . Chodzi o rozkład temperatury w ścianie i związane z tym miejsce w którym para wodna, która z pomieszczenia przenika na zewnątrz zacznie się wkraplać. Jeżeli ten punkt wystąpi w gazobetonie (przy jego zewnętrznej stronie - nie jesteś tego w stanie zobaczyć inaczej jak przez zrobienie odkrywki), to następuje zawilgocenie ściany, pogorszenie jej właściwości cieplnej i dobre warunki do rozwoju grzybów. Na powierzchni ściany może pojawić się to dopiero po kilku latach.

Jeżeli już chcesz docieplać to dodaj min. 5cm. Koszt 1cm styropianu to ok. 1,5zł/m2. To bardzo niewiele w porównaniu z kosztem całego docieplenia.

----------


## T12345T

Panowie przepraszam, że się wtrącę choć to nie mój resort, ale czy nie lepiej byłoby wyliczyć jaka też konieczna jest warstwa docieplenia ściany zewnętrznej żeby uzyskać wymagany przepisami i rozsądkiem współczynnik przeniknia ciepła tej przegrody?

Przeliczyć później cenę docieplenia na wartość strat energii i już  :big grin: .  Jak ja nie lubię gdybania  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Charlie

cześc - potrzebuję pilnie namiary na obiekt (najlepiej W-wa - okolice) z wykonanym dociepleniem minium 30 cm wartswą styropianu bądź styroduru. 

Sprawa PILNA - z góry dziękuję za odp..

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sp5es

> cześc - potrzebuję pilnie namiary na obiekt (najlepiej W-wa - okolice) z wykonanym dociepleniem minium 30 cm wartswą styropianu bądź styroduru. 
> 
> Sprawa PILNA - z góry dziękuję za odp..
> 
> Pozdrawiam


dom pasywny pod Wrocławiem - projektu biura architektonicznego Lipińscy, szczególy na ich stronach internetowych lub www.cieplydomdlaciebie.pl

Podobno  jest  jeszcze jakiś na osiedlu Grabina koło Rembelszczyzny / wyjazd z Warszawy na Nieporęt, ale brak mi znanych konkretów.

To tak na początek.

----------


## cooky.gdynia

Są jeszcze domki pasywne w Gdańsku. Strona www.pibp.pl.
Pozdrawiam, Mirella

----------


## Krzysztof BB

A ja mam gdzieś te wszystkie wywody o wyższości ocieplanego domu nad nieocieplanym.
Koszty decydują. 
Dla mnie najtaniej wyszło budować z BK 450 36 cm + zaprawa ciepłochronna.
Do tego dojdzie tynk zewnętrzny cementowo wapienny co wyjdzie ok 25 PLN/m2 a koszt ocieplenia to ok. 100 PLN/m2
Co do testów na mrozach to korzystam z doświadczeń znajomych - sprawdza się.
Pęknięcia pod oknami - normalne przecież pod oknem materiał nie jest dociążony a po bokach tak i to bardzo mocno bo stropem i dachem.
Następuje więc jakby wyciskanie tych podokiennych pustaków do góry aż w końcu gdzieś tam pojawi się pęknięcie. 
Niektórzy stosują wzmocnienia (podobne do nadproża) pod oknem.
Ważna rzecz to aby tynk był słabszy niż ściana - mocny tynk może pękać no i wiadomo nie można tynkować za wcześnie - dom musi "siąść" a to trwa minimum 6 miesięcy po obciążeniu stropem i dachem.
Tynk trzeba pomalować oczywiście i tu mamy problem związany z poruszonym oddychaniem - jeśli np. farba będzie nieprzepuszczalna to zgromadzona pod nią wilgoć spowoduje uszkodzenia.
Pokrycie ścian powinno być więc takie aby para miał ujście na zewnątrz na pewno w murach 1W.
Można sobie budować domy pasywne i termosy n-tego stopnia ale na to trzeba mieć KASĘ. Ja wolę się nie zarzynać. Najwyżej będzie parę dni chłodniej dogrzeję kominkiem i co się stanie?

----------


## HenoK

> A ja mam gdzieś te wszystkie wywody o wyższości ocieplanego domu nad nieocieplanym.
> Koszty decydują. 
> Dla mnie najtaniej wyszło budować z BK 450 36 cm + zaprawa ciepłochronna.
> Do tego dojdzie tynk zewnętrzny cementowo wapienny co wyjdzie ok 25 PLN/m2 a koszt ocieplenia to ok. 100 PLN/m2


Jeśli chodzi o koszty inwestycji to z pewnością masz rację. Dodaj do tego jednak koszty ogrzewania przez okres np. 10 lat, koszt większego kotła, większych grzejników i dojdziesz do trochę innych wniosków. No chyba, że ogrzewanie domu masz za darmo  :wink: .

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Jeśli chodzi o koszty inwestycji to z pewnością masz rację. Dodaj do tego jednak koszty ogrzewania przez okres np. 10 lat, koszt większego kotła, większych grzejników i dojdziesz do trochę innych wniosków. No chyba, że ogrzewanie domu masz za darmo .


No właśnie, ściana z betonu komórkowego nie jest zimna no chyba, że ktoś pożałował na zaprawę i nie sądzę że koszt ocieplenia zwróci się w stosunku do 40 cm ściany z BK w ciągu 10 lat.
Do tego nie wiemy jakie zimy będą w tym okresie i czy dożyjemy tego czasu.
Grzejniki mam faktycznie duże - cała podłoga a kocioł? Hmm z tego co liczę wychodzi zapotrzebowanie na jakieś 12 kW max.
A w przypadku kominka to póki co mam za darmo bo z budowy pozostało tyle drewna...

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o koszty inwestycji to z pewnością masz rację. Dodaj do tego jednak koszty ogrzewania przez okres np. 10 lat, koszt większego kotła, większych grzejników i dojdziesz do trochę innych wniosków. No chyba, że ogrzewanie domu masz za darmo .
> 
> 
> No właśnie, ściana z betonu komórkowego nie jest zimna no chyba, że ktoś pożałował na zaprawę i nie sądzę że koszt ocieplenia zwróci się w stosunku do 40 cm ściany z BK w ciągu 10 lat.
> Do tego nie wiemy jakie zimy będą w tym okresie i czy dożyjemy tego czasu.
> Grzejniki mam faktycznie duże - cała podłoga a kocioł? Hmm z tego co liczę wychodzi zapotrzebowanie na jakieś 12 kW max.
> A w przypadku kominka to póki co mam za darmo bo z budowy pozostało tyle drewna...


Tu nie ma co sądzić. To można dosyć precyzyjnie policzyć. Ale to oczywiście Twój wybór. 
Masz rację, możemy nie dożyć nawet do zimy  :sad: . Czy w związku z tym jest sens w ogóle zakładać jakiekolwiek ogrzewanie.
Masz podejście typowe dla dewelopera - wybudować dom jak najtaniej, jakie będą koszty eksploatacji, niech martwią się jego użytkownicy.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Precyzyjnie policzyć? To bardzo trudne. Co najwyżej szacunkowo.
Podejście mam takie na jakie mnie stać. Marketing stosuje różne "chłyty" ostatnimi czasy ludziska stosują nowoczesne niesprawdzone technologie stając się królikami doświadczalnymi.
Mnie styropian na ścianie nie przekonuje jak już mógłbym sobie pozwolić to wolałbym pustaki stawiać w poprzek czyli mur nie byłby na 40 a na 54 cm.
No ale z tego co widać ściana 40 już jest wystarczająco ciepła.
Jak ktoś sobie postawił domek np. z "max"a to wyboru nie ma musi ocieplać bo inaczej w czasie mrozów musiałby w kurtce w domu siedzieć.
W czasie kiedy ja budowałem pustak max kosztował horrendalne 8 PLN a aż 21 sztuk potrzeba na 1 m2 ściany. Bloczków z BK użyłem 8 szt/m2 i bloczki miałem po 7,00- 7,50.
Podsumowując (21*8=16 :cool: +100=268/m2 z maxa
8*8=64 + 25 m2 tynk c-w z malowaniem = ~90 /m2 
Mając 200 m2 ścian zewnętrznych wyszłoby mi ponad 53 tys PLN bez kosztów robocizny murowania za ścianę maxa+ocieplenie z materiałem i robocizną a z BK i tynkiem wychodzi 18 tys. PLN
53-18=35 tys.
To teraz policz mi kiedy zaoszczędzone 35 tys przekroczę na wyższych kosztach ogrzewania - ja szacuję, że około 2500 PLN zapłacę z gaz na rok.
Nie wiem ile zapłaci ktoś za taki sam metraż w domku z maxa+styropian myślę, że podobnie a może całe 500 PLN mniej.
W takim razie za 10 lat oszczędzi 5 tys. PLN za 30 15 tys. więcej lat nie spodziewam się żyć więc nie będę dokładał do czyichś zysków.
To były oczywiście kalkulacje aktualne w czasie kiedy ja budowałem teraz może są inne realia więc być może opłaca się bawić w styropiany ale jakby nie było zawsze mam możliwość do cieplenia gdyby co.
W kalkulacji pominąłem różnicę w cenie robocizny za wymurowanie 1 m2

----------


## HenoK

> Precyzyjnie policzyć? To bardzo trudne. Co najwyżej szacunkowo.
> Podejście mam takie na jakie mnie stać. Marketing stosuje różne "chłyty" ostatnimi czasy ludziska stosują nowoczesne niesprawdzone technologie stając się królikami doświadczalnymi.
> Mnie styropian na ścianie nie przekonuje jak już mógłbym sobie pozwolić to wolałbym pustaki stawiać w poprzek czyli mur nie byłby na 40 a na 54 cm.
> No ale z tego co widać ściana 40 już jest wystarczająco ciepła.
> Jak ktoś sobie postawił domek np. z "max"a to wyboru nie ma musi ocieplać bo inaczej w czasie mrozów musiałby w kurtce w domu siedzieć.
> W czasie kiedy ja budowałem pustak max kosztował horrendalne 8 PLN a aż 21 sztuk potrzeba na 1 m2 ściany. Bloczków z BK użyłem 8 szt/m2 i bloczki miałem po 7,00- 7,50.
> Podsumowując (21*8=16+100=268/m2 z maxa
> 8*8=64 + 25 m2 tynk c-w z malowaniem = ~90 /m2 
> Mając 200 m2 ścian zewnętrznych wyszłoby mi ponad 53 tys PLN bez kosztów robocizny murowania za ścianę maxa+ocieplenie z materiałem i robocizną a z BK i tynkiem wychodzi 18 tys. PLN
> ...


Rozumiem Ciebie. Zdecydowałeś się na szeroko reklamowaną technologię i teraz starasz się przekonać innych, że Twój wybór nie był zły. Jasne, że zawsze możesz znaleźć technologię, która może jest pod pewnymi względami lepsza, ale jest za to dużo droższa. Tylko czy wybrana przez Ciebie technologia jest najtańsza? Czy np. wybór ściany z BK odmiany 600 gr. 24cm ocieplonej 12cm styropianu, która jest ok. 30% cieplejsza, nie byłby lepszy? Taka ściana ma dodatkowe zalety - mniejszą ilość mostków termicznych, bardzo trudnych do uniknięcia w ścianach jednowarstwowych. 
Piszesz, że spodziewasz się rocznych kosztów ogrzewania gazem rzędu 2500 zł. Oby Ci się udało tak niskie koszty uzyskać. Ja jednak uważam, że ściana wielowarstwowa jest pod względem technologicznym lepszym rozwiązaniem, gdyż każda warstwa pełni w niej ściśle określoną rolę. Do pełnienia tej roli dobiera się specjalistyczne materiały. "Jak coś jest do wszystkiego, to jest do niczego".

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> [Rozumiem Ciebie. Zdecydowałeś się na szeroko reklamowaną technologię i teraz starasz się przekonać innych, że Twój wybór nie był zły. Jasne, że zawsze możesz znaleźć technologię, która może jest pod pewnymi względami lepsza, ale jest za to dużo droższa. Tylko czy wybrana przez Ciebie technologia jest najtańsza? Czy np. wybór ściany z BK odmiany 600 gr. 24cm ocieplonej 12cm styropianu, która jest ok. 30% cieplejsza, nie byłby lepszy? Taka ściana ma dodatkowe zalety - mniejszą ilość mostków termicznych, bardzo trudnych do uniknięcia w ścianach jednowarstwowych. 
> Piszesz, że spodziewasz się rocznych kosztów ogrzewania gazem rzędu 2500 zł. Oby Ci się udało tak niskie koszty uzyskać. Ja jednak uważam, że ściana wielowarstwowa jest pod względem technologicznym lepszym rozwiązaniem, gdyż każda warstwa pełni w niej ściśle określoną rolę. Do pełnienia tej roli dobiera się specjalistyczne materiały. "Jak coś jest do wszystkiego, to jest do niczego".


Nikogo do niczego nie chcę przekonywać. Każdy decyduje sam ile pieniędzy na co ma przeznaczyć.
Po prostu wielu ma ograniczone możliwości a trzeba mieć świadomość, że stan surowy to dopiero początek wielkich wydatków. Widziałem już niejednego inwestora, któremu brakło kredytu.
Ludzie myślą że jak mury i dach zrobią to już prawie koniec a to dopiero ~30% wydatków.

Co do kosztów eksploatacji nie widzę problemu - mam sprawdzone dane a u mnie dodatkowo w porównaniu do znajomych będzie lepszy tj oszczędniejszy system ogrzewania.
Ci znajomi co mają porotherm 30 + styropian 12 płacą za ogrzewanie domku 120 mkw ok. 2000 PLN rocznie.
Gaz nieco zdrożał wiec to wzrośnie oczywiście.
Inni znajomi którzy mają BK bez ocieplenia płacą 2500 ale mają nieco większą powierzchnię. 
Zarówno jedni jak i drudzy utrzymują podobne temperatury pomieszczeń grzeją gazem i piecami kondensacyjnymi + podłogówka na całości ew. grzejnik w łazience.
Mam też innych znajomych któzy płacą mniej ale nie grzeją gazem.
Ja wybieram gaz ze względu na komfort brak [pomieszczeń na składowanie opału i brak osoby która by pilnowała wsadu do kotła.
Koszty są drugorzędne wszak pieniądze na ogrzewanie zostająna koncie bo oszczędziłem je w trakcie budowy i mam na ogrzewanie na wiele lat.
A za wiele lat sytuacja może się zmieni - może wcale nie będzie trzeba grzać? Klimat się ociepla i to dosyć szybko....

----------


## krzychudz

Jak obliczyć współczynnik przenikania ciepła ściany zewnętrznej???Konkretnie chodzi mi o ścianę dwuwarstwową (pustak+styropian).Nie mam jeszcze sprecyzowane z jakich pustaków będę budował.Wszystko zależy od przenikalności cieplnej.
Proszę o pomoc.
Przepraszam za zmianę tematu.

----------


## meri

http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?o...kod=kalkulator

----------


## Aaaniaaa

Jestem początkującą "budującą"  :smile:   i wiele spraw o których czytam na tym forum, to dla mnie czarna magia. Ale co tam, czytam i uczę się ile wlezie  :big grin:   Przejrzałam wiele tematów i wątków, ale jakoś nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi na ważne dla mnie pytanie: docieplać czy nie? 
Dom wybudowany 10 lat temu (stan surowy zamknięty). Ściany: suporex 24cm + styropian 5 cm + suporex 12 cm. Kupiliśmy go w tym roku i dopiero rozpoczynamy wykańczanie, które zgodnie z harmonogramem ma potrwać do końca listopada. Na początku planowaliśmy, że w tym roku nie będziemy robić elewacji, że przemieszkamy jeden okres grzewczy, zobaczymy jak ściany utrzymują ciepło i wtedy podejmiemy decyzję, czy położyć jeszcze warstwę styropianu na elewacji. 
Niestety jak okazało się przy podpisywaniu umowy kredytowej, nasz bank zażyczył sobie, aby elewacja była zrobiona już do końca tego roku (ponieważ dla nich zabezpieczeniem kredytu hipotecznego jest zakończona inwestycja  :Confused:  )
Więc decyzję o tym, czy położyć warstwę styropianu, musimy podjąć już w tym roku...
Czy ktoś ma tak docieplony dom?
Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Qgiel

Cóż..........jeśli się doda na zewnątrz warstwę docieplenia, to U ściany będzie bardzo atrakcyjne. Ale co się będzie działo w ścianie otulonej z obu stron izolatorem to trudno powiedzieć ?
Potrzebna jest moim zdaniem całkowita pewność, że nie dostanie się tam wilgoć w większych ilościach ( woda opadowa np.), bo z pewnością będzie bardzo trudno jej się wydostać z tej przestrzeni.
Jak wrócę do domu, to zrobię wykres temperatur i wilgotnościowy tej ściany. Zobaczysz jak to wygląda teraz i będzie wyglądało po nałożeniu warstwy ocieplającej.
Niedawno liczyłem podobną ścianę, tyle że z pustką powietrzną 4 cm między murami. U wyszło ok. 0.77 M/m2k. Wydaje się że tutaj będzie mniej.
Ponadto ściany to ok 30 % strat cieplnych, ale może być i mniej, w zależności ile ich jest wstosunku do powierzchni  okien, drzwi, stropów i paru jeszcze innych przyczyn.
Jeśli przeczytasz ten post do 19.00 to napisz z jakiej części Polski jesteś, to się dobierze prawidłową strefę klimatyczna do obliczeń.

----------


## Qgiel

Obecna sciana to:



Po dociepleniu 10 cm styropianu bedzie tak:



Optycznie wygląda to nieźle i parametry też atrakcyjne.
Co oznaczają te wartości ?
Jeśli założymy że w Waszym domu jest 200 m2 ścian zewnętrznych, które 
trzeba docieplić to mamy obecnie straty ciepła :
 200 * 0,422*40 = 3544.8 W strat ciepła przez ściany przy założeniu +20 st. w środku i -20 st na zewnątrz.
Po dociepleniu 10 cm warstwą styropianu ( czy wełny, dla wyliczeń to nieistotne) mamy :
200*0,205*40 = 1640 W
Jak widać oszczędza sie 1900 W w czasie silnych mrozów. Gdy temperatury są wyższe na zewnątrz, te oszczędności będą oczywiście mniejsze, zależą bowiem od ich różnicy w środku i na zewnątrz. Sama możesz sobie przeliczać ile energii bedzie uciekało przez ściany w zależności od temperatur w domu i na dworze.Wystarczy tylko znać powierzchnię ścian swojego domu i założyć temperatury do obliczeń.
Najistotniejsze jednak moim zdaniem jest to, aby mieć absolutną pewność, że między warstwy styropianu i ściany zewnetrznej nie dostanie sie wilgoć, czy wręcz woda, bo zamknięta z obu stron może byc tam bardzo długo. A docieplenie wełną jest bardzo drogie. Zresztą wełnę też trzeba zatynkować i jej właściwości samoosuszania bedą bardzo ograniczone.
W konkluzji - ja bym sobie darował docieplenie zewnętrzne. Wydaje się, że będzie "się spłacało" bardzo długo, a może nigdy ?

----------


## Aaaniaaa

Dzięki *Qgiel*, niestety dopiero teraz odczytałam ten post. Jestem z kujawsko-pomorskiego, okolice Grudziądza. Teraz muszę przeanalizować dane, które mi  przedstawiłeś.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## orko

Uruchomcie choć raz OZC w wersji 4.0. W bardzo prosty sposób można sprawdzać takie ściany jak wyżej pod względem rozkładu temperatur oraz ewentualnej wilgoci

----------


## marcinwroc79

witajcie,

Skoro macie tak fajne programy czy mozecie podac optymalne rozwiazanie dla sciany o U<2 ?

W gre wchodzi: cena wybodowania m2 sciany, odpornosc na wilgoc (punkt rosy itp), efektywnosc po np. 10-15 latach.

Strefa klimatyczna: Wroclaw

Z gory dziekuje za w miare szybka odpowiedz.

Marcin

----------


## chris-5

Witam,
ja mam podobne pytanie jak Aaaaniaaa, tylko u mnie jest od wewnątrz BK 24cm + 8cm styropian + max ...i zachodzę w głowę czy docieplać jeszcze na zewnątrz (wełna? styrop?)...dzisiaj potencjalny wykonawca podrzucił mi, że można zrobić tylko tynk cementowo-wapienny i będzie OK...
co o tym sądzicie??

----------


## mdz

Witam, mam podobny problem ale natury czysto teoretycznej. 
Robię projekt na uczelnie którego celem jest sporządzenie audytu. Musze ocieplić ścianę zewnętrzną tzn zaproponować jakieś warianty tego ocieplenia. W pierwszej "fazie'  materiałem termoizolacyjnym był styropian, był... aż do momentu gdy kliknąłem w OZC na "wykres rozkładu ciśnień w przegrodzie" i moim oczom ukazał się obraz, jak to krzywa ciśnienia cząstkowego przecina krzywą ciśnienia nasycenia w warstwie styropianu. Dzieje się tak dla parametrów powietrza:
- temp zewnętrzna od - 17 oC
-wilgotność względna zewnętrzna 99%
-temp wewn +20oC
-wilgotność wewnętrzna 50%

a więc aktualnie dość ekstremalne warunki .

Ściana wykonana jest z cegły pełnej na zaprawie cementowej - 46 cm, budynek z roku 1935.

Teraz "proponuje " wełnę mineralną ale jest to rozwiązanie około 3 razy droższe - sam materiał. 

Zostać przy wełnie czy wrócić do styropianu?

Z tego czego się dowiedziałem na tych studiach  :big tongue:  to sytuacji wykropienia wilgoci powinno się unikać, ale do tej pory spotykałem się tylko z przypadkami wykropienia w samej ścianie, nie w izolacji. Mniemam że coś takiego może znacznie pogorszyć właściwości izolacyjne samego materiału. 
Wydawało mi się że wilgoć jeśli już się wkrapla to powinna to zrobić przed styropianem no ale wykresy nie kłamią, czy w takim razie może mieć to "zgubny" wpływ na konstrukcję ściany?

Dodatkowo moje zakłopotanie pogłębiają prowadzone obserwacje, mianowicie wszyscy wszędzie ocieplają ściany zewnętrzne styropianem (np. bloki), czy to oznacza że nie ma się czym przejmować czy może wynika z braku wiedzy projektantów i wykonawców?

----------


## bosmann

Witam!
Mam zamiar kupić dom. Znalazłem odpowiedni ale mam pytanie.
Ściany zewnętrzne mają następującą konfigurację (od zewnątrz):
- tynk silikonowy,
- styropian 5 cm,
- cegła kratówka (na podstawie),
- styropian 7 cm,
- pustak MAX,
- tynk mineralny.
Pytanie do fachowców brzmi:
Czy taka konstrukcja ścian zewnętrznych jest korzystna i dopuszczalna ?
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## misiakulka

no i mam problem  :Evil:  . architekt adaptujący projekt nie naniósł zmiany w grubości ocieplenia ściany i zostało 12cm, ja chciałam 15. wszyscy po kolei przytakiwali głowami, tj adapujący, kierbud, geodeta a i tak wyszło że mam 12cm. według tego geodeta wyznaczył budynek, kierbud mówi że nie może być inaczej jak w projekcie i musi zostać 12cm styropianu. poszerzenie budynku o 3cm z każdej strony spowoduje przekroczenie odległości minimalnych od granicy z sąsiadem. co mam zrobić. wymienić kierbuda, czy może zostawić to 12cm i mieć swięty spokój, nie bać się kontroli. a może jest jakiś cieplejszy steropian czy inne cegły dać? dodam że ściany mają być z porothermu25, w domu rekuperacja, kominek z DGP, duże okna od południa i zachodu, w przeważającej części domu podłogówka. poradźcie coś  :cry:

----------


## HenoK

> no i mam problem  . architekt adaptujący projekt nie naniósł zmiany w grubości ocieplenia ściany i zostało 12cm, ja chciałam 15. wszyscy po kolei przytakiwali głowami, tj adapujący, kierbud, geodeta a i tak wyszło że mam 12cm. według tego geodeta wyznaczył budynek, kierbud mówi że nie może być inaczej jak w projekcie i musi zostać 12cm styropianu. poszerzenie budynku o 3cm z każdej strony spowoduje przekroczenie odległości minimalnych od granicy z sąsiadem. co mam zrobić. wymienić kierbuda, czy może zostawić to 12cm i mieć swięty spokój, nie bać się kontroli. a może jest jakiś cieplejszy steropian czy inne cegły dać? dodam że ściany mają być z porothermu25, w domu rekuperacja, kominek z DGP, duże okna od południa i zachodu, w przeważającej części domu podłogówka. poradźcie coś


Od strony granicy daj 12cm lepszego styropianu, na pozostałych ścianach daj grubszy normalny styropian. 
Czy ten kominek to jedyne źródło ciepła?

----------


## misiakulka

dzięki za odzew  :smile:  
w domu będzie ogrzewanie gazowe.

----------


## "sev"

> no i mam problem  . architekt adaptujący projekt nie naniósł zmiany w grubości ocieplenia ściany i zostało 12cm, ja chciałam 15. wszyscy po kolei przytakiwali głowami, tj adapujący, kierbud, geodeta a i tak wyszło że mam 12cm. według tego geodeta wyznaczył budynek, kierbud mówi że nie może być inaczej jak w projekcie i musi zostać 12cm styropianu. poszerzenie budynku o 3cm z każdej strony spowoduje przekroczenie odległości minimalnych od granicy z sąsiadem. co mam zrobić. wymienić kierbuda, czy może zostawić to 12cm i mieć swięty spokój, nie bać się kontroli. a może jest jakiś cieplejszy steropian czy inne cegły dać? dodam że ściany mają być z porothermu25, w domu rekuperacja, kominek z DGP, duże okna od południa i zachodu, w przeważającej części domu podłogówka. poradźcie coś


Odleglosc do granicy z sasiadem mierzy sie od najblizesz krawedzi otworu okiennego wg rozporzadzenia Ministra Infrastruktury " w sprawie warunkow technicznych jakim powinny odpowiadac budynki i ich usytuowanie", co oznacza iż przy zamontowanym oknie w plaszczyznie sciany kontrukcyjnej grubosc zolacji termicznej nie wplywa na zmiane odleglosci obiektu od "sasiada" w swietle przepisów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## "sev"

> no i mam problem  . architekt adaptujący projekt nie naniósł zmiany w grubości ocieplenia ściany i zostało 12cm, ja chciałam 15. wszyscy po kolei przytakiwali głowami, tj adapujący, kierbud, geodeta a i tak wyszło że mam 12cm. według tego geodeta wyznaczył budynek, kierbud mówi że nie może być inaczej jak w projekcie i musi zostać 12cm styropianu. poszerzenie budynku o 3cm z każdej strony spowoduje przekroczenie odległości minimalnych od granicy z sąsiadem. co mam zrobić. wymienić kierbuda, czy może zostawić to 12cm i mieć swięty spokój, nie bać się kontroli. a może jest jakiś cieplejszy steropian czy inne cegły dać? dodam że ściany mają być z porothermu25, w domu rekuperacja, kominek z DGP, duże okna od południa i zachodu, w przeważającej części domu podłogówka. poradźcie coś


Odleglosc do granicy z sasiadem mierzy sie od najblizesz krawedzi otworu okiennego wg rozporzadzenia Ministra Infrastruktury " w sprawie warunkow technicznych jakim powinny odpowiadac budynki i ich usytuowanie", co oznacza iż przy zamontowanym oknie w plaszczyznie sciany kontrukcyjnej grubosc zolacji termicznej nie wplywa na zmiane odleglosci obiektu od "sasiada" w swietle przepisów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## misiakulka

dzięki!!!
rozmawiałam dziś z innym kierbudem. kiedy powiedziałam mu jaki mam problem to parsknął śmiechem. podobno nawet jak by przyszedł nadzór budowlany to są w stanie dokonać pomiaru z dokładnościa do 10cm- tak twierdzi kierbud. gdyby mój nie chciał się podpisać to mam go zmienić. muszę ocieplić porotherm25 15styropianu i już. amen a przepis przez ciebie przytoczony jest dla mnie bardzo korzystny.
wielkie dzięki!!!

----------


## voyteck10

A co mogę zrobić gdy mój sąsiad się uwziął i nie pozwala mi na ocieplenie domu od jego strony? DOm stoi w granicy. Czyli wszedłbym mu jakieś 12-14 cm styropianu i to tylko od piętra bo do parteru on ma jakąś starą szopę przylegającą do mojego domu. Czy jest jakaś możliwość ocieplenia od wewnątrz? cegła pełna 25cm, dom z 1938roku!!! Wewnątrz już jest styropian 2cm który dawno temu tato wstawił pod płyty GK. Czy mogę dorzucić po 10cm czy tak sie nei robi? Ściana jest strasznie zimna zimą, w zasadzie już teraz jest masakra. musze jakoś docieplić tą scianę ale wszyscy odradzają ocieplanie od wewnątrz bo niby pleśń i inne syfy w mur wejdą... 
Proszę o poradę...

----------


## HenoK

> A co mogę zrobić gdy mój sąsiad się uwziął i nie pozwala mi na ocieplenie domu od jego strony? DOm stoi w granicy. Czyli wszedłbym mu jakieś 12-14 cm styropianu i to tylko od piętra bo do parteru on ma jakąś starą szopę przylegającą do mojego domu. Czy jest jakaś możliwość ocieplenia od wewnątrz? cegła pełna 25cm, dom z 1938roku!!! Wewnątrz już jest styropian 2cm który dawno temu tato wstawił pod płyty GK. Czy mogę dorzucić po 10cm czy tak sie nei robi? Ściana jest strasznie zimna zimą, w zasadzie już teraz jest masakra. musze jakoś docieplić tą scianę ale wszyscy odradzają ocieplanie od wewnątrz bo niby pleśń i inne syfy w mur wejdą... 
> Proszę o poradę...


Oczywiście, że jest - odkupić od niego kawałek gruntu lub prawo do użytkowania gruntu, którego on pozostanie właścicielem.

----------


## voyteck10

[/quote]Oczywiście, że jest - odkupić od niego kawałek gruntu lub prawo do użytkowania gruntu, którego on pozostanie właścicielem.[/quote]

Niestety on nie chce się zgodzić ze względów prawnych - nie ma rozwiązanej sytuacji spadkowej. Niby dom jest jego i jego rodzeństwa i drą koty... Wiadomo że chodzi o kasę, jednak nawet gdybym chciał od kogoś coś odkupić to nie ma od kogo... bo nie wiadome czyje to jest...
Chodziu o fakt czy można ocieplić od wewnatrz czy to jednak morderstwo dla murów...

----------


## p***nt

Ciekawy jest ten artykuł, ale tylko w tym sensie, że oczywista oczywistość jest poparta przez autorytety, więc może łatwiej dojdzie do zakutych łbów, że mieszkania po prostu trzeba wietrzyć, a okna trzeba uchylać nawet w zimie. W domkach - wolnoć Tomku, natomiast w mieszkaniach wszyscy musza wietrzyć inaczej wentylacja całego bloku szwankuje.

----------


## mmm2000

Witam,
jestem zupełnym laikiem w tej dziedzinie,chciałabym zapytać,czy można docieplić ścianę składającą się z pustaka,styropianu i zewnętrznego bloczku? Czy można położyć na to zewnętrznie styropian? Słyszałam opinie,że wtedy ściana nie będzię oddychać.Czy ktoś może poradzić?

----------


## nulig

> Witam,
> jestem zupełnym laikiem w tej dziedzinie,chciałabym zapytać,czy można docieplić ścianę składającą się z pustaka,styropianu i zewnętrznego bloczku? Czy można położyć na to zewnętrznie styropian? Słyszałam opinie,że wtedy ściana nie będzię oddychać.Czy ktoś może poradzić?



Temat tzw. "oddychania" ścian był już poruszany na tym forum niejednokrotnie. Ten od kogo usłyszałaś taką opinię to kompletny laik (żeby nie pisać dosadniej). Ściany nie są  od tego, żeby "oddychać". To są bzdury głoszone przez pseudobudowlańców. Do tego służy wentylacja w domu, żeby odświeżać powietrze wewnątrz i wyciągać zawilgocone. Ściana, którą opisałaś, to tzw. trójwarstwowa. Żeby coś napisać w tej sprawie, podaj jaka jest grubość styropianu i czy jest szczelina powietrzna. 
Napisz dlaczego chcesz docieplać dodatkowym styropianem ścianę.

----------


## wojtek50

Szekspir nie wymyślił by lepiej  . 

 Tak aby nie stracić wątku

----------


## HTD

Witam wszystkich,
mam pytanie - kupiłem dom budowany z MAX'a ściana grubości 25cm chyba, czym i jak grubo ocieplić pod tynk silikatowy lub silikonowy??? Ogrzewanie to kominek z płaszczem i piec gazowy kondensacyjny.
Dzięki za pomoc i pozdrawiam wszystkich ocieplających.

----------


## ioc

dom 30 letni, 
ściana:
tynk 1-2cm
beton komórkowy 24cm
pustka powietrzna 4-5cm
cegła dziurawka 6cm
tynk 1-2cm
zaproponowano mi 15cm styropianu, ale pojawiła się sugestia dodatkowego zlikwidowania pustki powietrznej przez zasypania granulatem styropianowym celem zlikwidowania konwekcji ciepła - podobno to zjawisko znacznie zmniejsza skuteczność ocieplenia.
Co o tym sądzicie, co na to fizyka budowli  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wiel***m

> dom 30 letni, 
> ściana:
> tynk 1-2cm
> beton komórkowy 24cm
> pustka powietrzna 4-5cm
> cegła dziurawka 6cm
> tynk 1-2cm
> zaproponowano mi 15cm styropianu, ale pojawiła się sugestia dodatkowego zlikwidowania pustki powietrznej przez zasypania granulatem styropianowym celem zlikwidowania konwekcji ciepła - podobno to zjawisko znacznie zmniejsza skuteczność ocieplenia.
> Co o tym sądzicie, co na to fizyka budowli 
> ...


Dociepl budynek styropianem z zewnątrz i podaruj sobie wypełnianie pustki powietrznej granulatem - efekt niewspółmierny do kosztów.
Jeśli pustka jest szczelna to ruch powietrza w niej jest niewielki, a strat wynikłych z tego zjawiska nie zauważysz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarkGyver

Przeczytałem cały wątek, lecz nie znalazłem odpowiedzi.
Sprawa wygląda następująco:
Jest sobie mieszkanie w bloku z płyty. W latach 2003-2004 okna drewniane zostały powymieniane na PCV i nie działo się nic niepokojącego. W 2006 blok został ocieplony i już w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym pojawiły się problemy: na oknach zaczęła skraplać się woda (zimą z okien dosłownie cieknie), a na ścianach (również w przedpokoju!) wkrótce pojawił się grzyb. Wszystko to, powtarzam, zaczęło się dziać dopiero po położeniu ocieplenia. Regulacja okien nie pomogła - na minimalnym docisku i na maksymalnym docisku - jest to samo.
Pytanie brzmi: Czy _ten typ tak ma_, czy po prostu ekipa od dociepleń spier... znaczy... ŹLE WYKONAŁA robotę?

----------


## Wiel***m

"Ten typ tak ma"  :smile: 
Nie wchodząc w szczegóły problemem jest niedostateczne wentylowanie mieszkań.
Udrożnienie kanałów wentylacyjnych, zamontowanie nawietrzników ewentualnie instalacja rekuperatora załatwi ten problem, ale proponuje się pospieszyć bo grzyb potrafi się szybko rozwinąć :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

a jak chcesz założyć rekuperator w mieszkaniu w bloku z płyty?
ocieplając blok zrobili Wam termos z bloku i to są tego skutki.

----------


## MarkGyver

Na szczęście, to nie ja tam mieszkam. Najczęściej jest to robione w skrócie tak: styropian+tynk akrylowy. Z tego, co w międzyczasie doczytałem - powinni docieplać tak, żeby styropian był przyklejony na całej swojej powierzchni (a tutaj pewnie położyli go na "placki" lub po prostu kołkami przyłapali)  - i nie byłoby tego problemu.

----------


## MiSiOr

A ja mam tak:
Ściany zewnętrzne system ETS - przenikalnośc jakieś 0,09 (neopor, 30 cm styro), podłoga 35 cm styro (zachowana ciągłość izolacji ze ścianą) - całość do 140 m2 kosztowało jakieś 50 tyś zł. Dużo, ale za to potrzebuję kocioł na jakieś 6,5 kW  :wink:  

Acha, wymiennik gruntowy i jakieś reku się znajdziena budowie.

Bez mostków termicznych (no, prawie)

----------


## Wiel***m

> a jak chcesz założyć rekuperator w mieszkaniu w bloku z płyty?
> ocieplając blok zrobili Wam termos z bloku i to są tego skutki.


No w bloku to jest problem  :smile:  
Nie doczytałem problemu, ale ogólnie wiadomo o co chodzi.

----------


## Kravietz

> a jak chcesz założyć rekuperator w mieszkaniu w bloku z płyty?
> ocieplając blok zrobili Wam termos z bloku i to są tego skutki.


Czli trzeba odkręcić termos patrz;Udrożnic wentylację

----------


## wojgoc

dokladnie tak, pod warunkiem, że jak ocieplali budynek nie pozalepiali kratek wentylacyjnych.

----------


## Dawidowski

Dom ok 40 letni suporeks24+12, wykonawca proponuje styropian 8, wystarczy czy dać więcej? A może lepiej ocieplić wełną? Jakie zalety są styropianu a jakie wełny i jakie różnice w kosztach?

----------


## Kravietz

Osobiście uwazam ,że to za mało  ,moim zdaniem min.12 cm . Cena jest oczywiście po stronie styropianu .Co do wyższości wełny nad styropianem to temat rzeka,bardzo dobrze opisany na forum.

----------


## wojgoc

8cm ale termoorganika plus to wystarczy

----------


## Kravietz

> 8cm ale termoorganika plus to wystarczy


 Dosyć drogi ,trochę taki mercedes wśród styropianu .nie koniecznie 8cm platinum = gr12cm eps70 :stir the pot:

----------


## wojgoc

kravietz,
coś za coś. wejdz w swoje PW - wysłałem Ci info.

----------


## brachol

czy ktoś w ogóle ociepla wełna czy wszyscy styropianem?

----------


## wojgoc

oczywiście, że tak

----------


## MarkGyver

Większość argumentów jest na korzyść wełny  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

> Większość argumentów jest na korzyść wełny


 poza ceną.

----------


## brachol

Moim zdaniem sprawa wygląda tak:
plusy wełny:
- niepalna
- lepiej tłumi hałas
- lameli nie trzeba kołkować
minusy wełny
- trudniejsza w montażu
- Jareko kiedyś pisał że trzeba dawać paroizolacje przy oknie od środka
- nie odporna na wilgoć
- droższa jakieś 30-40% albo i więcej zależy od ceny styropianu
Ja cały czas byłem zwolennikiem wełny ale po przemyśleniach w poniedziałek jadę zamówić styropian

----------


## wojgoc

> Moim zdaniem sprawa wygląda tak:
> plusy wełny:
> - niepalna
> - lepiej tłumi hałas
> - lameli nie trzeba kołkować
> minusy wełny
> - trudniejsza w montażu
> - Jareko kiedyś pisał że trzeba dawać paroizolacje przy oknie od środka
> - nie odporna na wilgoć
> ...


montaz taki sam jak i styropianu.
co Jareko miał na mysli i o jaka folię chodzi przy jakich oknach - połaciowych?
na tym to polega, ze wchłania i oddaje wilgoć a nie jak styropian nie przepuszcza niczego.
jak byłeś zwolennikiem wełny to pozostań lub podaj racjonalne względy, które przekonały Cie do styro - odnoszę wrażenie, że to cena pzekonała Cię do styro.

----------


## brachol

> montaz taki sam jak i styropianu.
> co Jareko miał na mysli i o jaka folię chodzi przy jakich oknach - połaciowych?
> na tym to polega, ze wchłania i oddaje wilgoć a nie jak styropian nie przepuszcza niczego.
> jak byłeś zwolennikiem wełny to pozostań lub podaj racjonalne względy, które przekonały Cie do styro - odnoszę wrażenie, że to cena pzekonała Cię do styro.


Cena miała główne znaczenie poza tym:
- większe płyty - szybsza robota, można zastosować do przyklejania piankę co jeszcze bardziej przyspiesza prace
- jak styropian na ścianie zmoknie to nic się nie stanie jak wełna zamoknie to trzeba czekać aż wyschnie jest to istotne ponieważ ocieplenie będę wykonywał sam i przez to będzie to trwało jakis czas a zima idzie 
- lepsze U ściany przy tej samej grubości można osiągnąć na styropianie
- rozmowa z kilkoma osobami mającymi styropian na silikacie - przy dobrej wentylacji mieszka się dobrze
- na styro można położyć bardziej trwałe/mocniejsze tynki
- dostępność - styro 3-4 dni, wełna w grubości 18 cm - ponad 3 tygodnie

----------


## mrufka

Uffff.....
Przebrnęłam przez cały temat, ale nie chciałam robić z siebie idiotki zadając jako siódma to samo pytanie....
Jestem pod głębokim wrażeniem wiedzy jaką prezentują niektórzy Szanowni Użytkownicy..... szacun....
Co nie zmienia faktu, że jestem niewiele mądrzejsza niż na początku - wydaje mi się po prostu, że każdy ma swojego faworyta - wełna czy styro i choćbyście to jeszcze rok dyskutowali, nikt nikogo nie przekona he he....
My kierowaliśmy się w istotny sposób kryterium akustyki - mamy działkę miejską, inwestujemy w dźwiękoszczelne okna od strony ulicy itp...
Mamy ten komfort, że nasz budżet udźwignie wełnę  :smile:  
Zaniepokoił mnie jednakowoż w wyżej zamieszczonych  postach jeden detalik.... schnięcie świeżej ściany i ewentualne przykre konsekwencje ocieplenia jej niezwłocznie po wybudowaniu.... wykraplanie wilgoci technologicznej itp...
Nie ukrywam, iż proces budowlany chcemy skrócić czasowo do minimum - między innymi dlatego, że tak jest dla nas taniej  :Smile: ))
Proszę zatem uniżenie o oświecenie mnie w sprawie następującej - jak długo powinna sobie schnąć ściana silka 24 żeby z w miarę czystym sumieniem ją opatulić (17 cm rockwool) ???
Ewentualnie każdy link do mądrych treści w tym temacie mile widziany...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarkGyver

> Przeczytałem cały wątek, lecz nie znalazłem odpowiedzi.
> Sprawa wygląda następująco:
> Jest sobie mieszkanie w bloku z płyty. W latach 2003-2004 okna drewniane zostały powymieniane na PCV i nie działo się nic niepokojącego. W 2006 blok został ocieplony i już w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym pojawiły się problemy: na oknach zaczęła skraplać się woda (zimą z okien dosłownie cieknie), a na ścianach (również w przedpokoju!) wkrótce pojawił się grzyb. Wszystko to, powtarzam, zaczęło się dziać dopiero po położeniu ocieplenia. Regulacja okien nie pomogła - na minimalnym docisku i na maksymalnym docisku - jest to samo.
> Pytanie brzmi: Czy _ten typ tak ma_, czy po prostu ekipa od dociepleń spier... znaczy... ŹLE WYKONAŁA robotę?


No i problem został rozwiązany, wraz z... wymianą okapu w kuchni! A mieszkanie jest duże  i parowały okna wszystkie oprócz kuchennego, nawet te najdalej od kuchni położone. Tak więc: wentylacja, wentylacja i jeszcze raz wentylacja! Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## lotnik

> Cena miała główne znaczenie poza tym:
> - większe płyty - szybsza robota, można zastosować do przyklejania piankę co jeszcze bardziej przyspiesza prace
> - jak styropian na ścianie zmoknie to nic się nie stanie jak wełna zamoknie to trzeba czekać aż wyschnie jest to istotne ponieważ ocieplenie będę wykonywał sam i przez to będzie to trwało jakis czas a zima idzie 
> - lepsze U ściany przy tej samej grubości można osiągnąć na styropianie
> - rozmowa z kilkoma osobami mającymi styropian na silikacie - przy dobrej wentylacji mieszka się dobrze
> - na styro można położyć bardziej trwałe/mocniejsze tynki
> - dostępność - styro 3-4 dni, wełna w grubości 18 cm - ponad 3 tygodnie


Jakie więsze płyty styro??
Wełna elewacyjna FrontrockMax na wymiar 1000x600mm

Ile wyższa cena???
Sprawdż cenę styropianu dobrego producenta o lambdzie takiaj samej jak wełna 0,036 W/m2xK

----------


## ryloon

Jest jeszcze jeden argument do rozważenia styropian czy wełna.
Czy wilgoć, która dotrze pod styropian (np. z wnętrza pomieszczeń) z upływem lat będzie usuwana spod styropianiu na tyle wystarczająco by po latach nie zrobił się tam klimat wilgotny dla pleśni? Czy rozwiązaniem jest pozostawienie szczeliny wentylacyjnej poprzez niepełne na obwodzie płyty klejenie płyt styro? Ta szczelina osuszy latem wilgoć muru ale też zimą będzie ochładzać cały mur (pytanie na ile istotnie będzie ochładzać?).
Spod wełny wilgoć zostanie odparowana przez wełnę - prznajmniej tym chwalą się producenci wełny.
Pozdrowienia dla rozważających.

ps. Ja póki co myślę o styro+wentl.mech.

----------


## ryloon

> jak ta wilgoć wejdzie pod styropian, skoro nie ma tam żadnej dziury ??


Cześć mpoplaw - kolejne "starcie" i proszę o uważne zapoznanie się z moim wpisem.
Napisałem, że ta wilgoć wejdzie z pomieszczenia, czyli z domu - tam gdzie ta wilgoć jest produkowana przez życie ludzi. Wiem, że to wentylacja usuwa większość wilgoci z wnętrza domu (jak jest sprawna) ale w mur jednak wchodzi również (akumulacja zachodzi przecież w ceramice lub BK). Wracam do pytania jak wyżej:
*Czy wilgoć, która dotrze pod styropian (np. z wnętrza pomieszczeń) z upływem lat będzie usuwana spod styropianiu na tyle wystarczająco by po latach nie zrobił się tam klimat wilgotny dla pleśni?*

Pozdr

----------


## surgi22

> Cześć mpoplaw - kolejne "starcie" i proszę o uważne zapoznanie się z moim wpisem.
> Napisałem, że ta wilgoć wejdzie z pomieszczenia, czyli z domu - tam gdzie ta wilgoć jest produkowana przez życie ludzi. Wiem, że to wentylacja usuwa większość wilgoci z wnętrza domu (jak jest sprawna) ale w mur jednak wchodzi również (akumulacja zachodzi przecież w ceramice lub BK). Wracam do pytania jak wyżej:
> *Czy wilgoć, która dotrze pod styropian (np. z wnętrza pomieszczeń) z upływem lat będzie usuwana spod styropianiu na tyle wystarczająco by po latach nie zrobił się tam klimat wilgotny dla pleśni?*
> 
> Pozdr


Przy sprawnie działającej wentylacji ( mechanicznej lub jeszcze lepiej z rekuperacją ) ta wilgoć co dotrze pod steropian bedzię stamtąd usunięta dokładnie tą samą drogą co wnikneła ( bo niby co ma warunkować jednokierunkowość przepływu wilgoci ? )

----------


## ryloon

W sumie się zgadzam z tobą a pytami stawiam tezy do wyjaśnienia by potwierdzić/zaprzeczyć temu co często słyszę od tradycjonalistów budowlanych.
Również nie zamierzam wciągać w nic nikogo. Chcę mieć po prostu zdrowy dom nawet jak go ocieple styro. 20cm. Widzę, że trza się skupić na WM z reku :smile: 
Pozdro

----------


## surgi22

> do ryloon: pytałeś o możliwość wykraplania wody na styku ściana-styropian. Kilka lat temu na śląsku był problem z domami firmy W..lf - po prostu gniły. Sprawę załatwili stosując styropian ryflowany, który miał od strony ściany szczeliny powietrzne służące do odprowadzania gromadzącej sie pary wodnej(wody). Swoją drogą była tam stosowana wentylacja"grawitacyjna". Przy uszczelnionych oknach i drzwiach zużyte powietrze nie ma większych możliwości korzystania z tego typu wentylacji.


Co jest kolejnym dowodem że do usuwania wilgoci z domu służyć powinna sprawna wentylacja a nie ściany .

----------


## ryloon

> Co jest kolejnym dowodem że do usuwania wilgoci z domu służyć powinna sprawna wentylacja a nie ściany .


Z czym się zgadzam i szykuję się na ściany 2W z wentyl. mech. Pozdr

----------


## Prosiak_

jak sprawdzić czy ściany nie oddają wilgoci czy wystarczy zakupić jakieś dowolne urządzenie do pomiaru wilgoci, których jest mnóstwo na rynku i to wystarczy? czy raczej to nie wystarczy, jak to pomierzyć czym, mając np. jakiś termohigrometr ustawiony w pomieszczeniu 
ile na to wydać - kilka stówek jak to
http://allegro.pl/termohigrometr-az-...677466618.html
czy raczej coś tańszego?
http://www.hihawa.pl/rodzina/73_czujnik%20wilgoci.html
do drogich jak to:

----------


## Prosiak_

ja to widzę po kafelkach jak mi się grzyb rozpasa, wentylacja mechaniczna jest, a co 2-3 miesiące zasuwać z silikonem czy fugować - taka rzeczywistość

----------


## comeon

Może ktoś napisać jak tapety (różnego rodzaju i różnej grubości), ew. tapicerowanie/pikowanie ściany wpływa na jej "oddychanie"? Z góry dzięki.

----------


## מרכבה

> Może ktoś napisać jak tapety (różnego rodzaju i różnej grubości), ew. tapicerowanie/pikowanie ściany wpływa na jej "oddychanie"? Z góry dzięki.


 ja Ci dam oddychanie !  :big tongue: 

Ile masz tego oddychania ? ile procent wymiany wilgoci to są oddychające ściany wedle Ciebie ?

----------


## comeon

No wg artykułu z pierwszego posta w temacie między 0,5-3%, ale nie mierzyłem osobiście  :smile: )

----------


## Fo_

Przy źle zaprojektowanej przegrodzie nawet tak małe ilości wilgoci są niepożądane.

----------


## מרכבה

> Przy źle zaprojektowanej przegrodzie nawet tak małe ilości wilgoci są niepożądane.


A źle to jest taka...
kiedy puszcza się masę pary wodnej przez tą przegrodę ...
A na koniec ESP lub wełna z tynkiem i 
Pierwsze miedzy ESP a ścianą robi się sajgon  :big grin:  co leśne dziadki robią plaski 
i szczeliny ... nawet tego nie komentuje .
a W wełnie dają tynk i robi się masarka ... tak na marginesie.
Poddasze też nie lepsze ... 
Stąd dwie rady"
Ciepła przegroda 
Paro szczelna przegroda.
Ciepła daje gwarancje że do ~95 % wilgotności (U np 0,15) nie będzie kondensacji)
Szczelna że para wodna nie zacznie szukać w przegrodzie punktów "rosy"
typu
skraplacz wełny mineralnej 
grzybnia drewna litego  :big grin:

----------


## comeon

Zatem inaczej. Jak zmienia się absorbowanie wilgoci przez ścianę w zależności od tego czym jest owa ściana wykończona? Dla uproszczenia a) zwykła farba na tynk cem-wap, b) zwykła farba, ale pomalowana 5x (np aby uzyskać granatowy kolor), c) farba lateksowa d) tapeta winylowa e) tapeta welurowa.  Wszystkie opcje oczywiście na zagruntowane podłoże. 
Dla uproszczenia zostawmy te pikowania i maty/panele wygłuszające itp. Jakieś konkrety?

----------


## מרכבה

> zwykła farba na tynk cem-wap, b) zwykła farba, ale pomalowana 5x


zwykła farbą puszczasz wilgoć w przegrodę ...
przy założeniu 70% wilgotności bo tyle akurat mam to...
dochodzi do EPS i skraplanie.
Reszta lepsza bo nie puszcza do środka pary wodnej .

----------


## Fo_

Nie da się przerwać migracji wilgoci w głąb przegrody (chyba, że zamkniesz się w puszce aluminiowej..).
Generalnie chodzi o ta aby ilość wilgoci która znajdzie się w przegrodzie mogła w ciągu sezonu odparować nie powodując jej kumulacji.
Aby móc cokolwiek więcej powiedzieć konieczna jest większa ilość danych.

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie da się przerwać migracji wilgoci w głąb przegrody (chyba, że zamkniesz się w puszce aluminiowej..).
> Generalnie chodzi o ta aby ilość wilgoci która znajdzie się w przegrodzie mogła w ciągu sezonu odparować nie powodując jej kumulacji.
> Aby móc cokolwiek więcej powiedzieć konieczna jest większa ilość danych.


Racja 
Ale takie coś ja 3x emulsji poliwinilowej w zupełności wystarcza .
Plus warstwy ze spadkiem oporów dyfuzyjnych.

----------


## comeon

> Racja 
> Ale takie coś ja 3x emulsji poliwinilowej w zupełności wystarcza .
> Plus warstwy ze spadkiem oporów dyfuzyjnych.


No jak ze spadkiem oporów dyfuzyjnych? Przecież ocieplenie styropianowe w połączeniu z wytapetowaną winylową tapetą ścianą stanowi totalny antyprzykład budowy ściany tak, aby opory dyfuzyjne malały. Stąd pytanie właśnie...

----------


## מרכבה

EPS to nie jest paroizolacja, Tapeta jeśli będzie naklejona na wspomnianą farbę to  znacznie przewyższy opór dyfuzyjny EPS'a
Załącznik 176324

Widzisz ? tu masz zwykły tynk a już blokuje odpływ pary wodnej !
teraz jak pomalujesz dobrą farbą od środka to nie będzie takiego napływu pary wodnej .
A to co tam napłynie wy pier doli w świat tak po chłopsku bo nie będzie tego tyle co by się skraplało.

----------


## Fo_

A co w przypadku wełny której opór dyfuzyjny równy jest oporowi powietrza?
Nie ma wyprawy o niższym oporze, a jednak udaje się tak dobrać poszczególne składowe, że udaje się spełnić kryterium Kunzel'a.
Co do wykonywania "paroizolacji" ścian od wewnątrz - nie zawsze jest wymagana (nie wiem o jakich grubościach ocieplenia mówimy).

----------


## Katarzyna S

Folia paroizolacyjna od strony wewnętrznej przed wełną mineralną stosowana jest przede wszystkim w pomieszczeniach mokrych - pralnia, suszarnia, kuchnia, łazienka, itp. - niezależnie od grubości ocieplenia.

----------


## Fo_

"Paroizolacja" w sensie wyprawy malarskiej na ścianie w celu podniesienia oporu dyfuzyjnego przegrody..

----------


## srebrnydom

Witam. Mam dom postawiony w 1990 r. Zabieram się do remontu i do ocieplenia. Jakim styropianem ocieplić?  Ściana zewnętrzna to cegła dziurawka
 25 cm. dalej jest "pustka" 5 cm. Od wewnątrz jest suporex 12,5 cm. Okna wymienione na plastiki rok temu. Dach będzie zmieniony i ocieplony. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## serekk

Jakich producentów wełny mineralnej polecacie? Co sądzicie np. o Isoverze?

----------


## BCS

> A co w przypadku wełny której opór dyfuzyjny równy jest oporowi powietrza?
> Nie ma wyprawy o niższym oporze, a jednak udaje się tak dobrać poszczególne składowe, że udaje się spełnić kryterium Kunzel'a.
> Co do wykonywania "paroizolacji" ścian od wewnątrz - nie zawsze jest wymagana (nie wiem o jakich grubościach ocieplenia mówimy).


Zgadzam się z opinią, że zastosowanie wełny elewacyjnej właściwie stawia opór parze w ścianie! nawet jeśli jakaś wilgoć dotrze od punktu rosy w wełnie to wyschnie latem a ->




> EPS to nie jest paroizolacja,.....
> 
> ..... dobrą farbą od środka to nie będzie takiego napływu pary wodnej .
> A to co tam napłynie wy pier doli w świat tak po chłopsku bo nie będzie tego tyle co by się skraplało.


to co wejdzie  w GRUBY (powyżej 15-18cm) styropian nie ma jak z niego LATAMI odparować, bo EPS ma na tyle duży opór, że podgrzanie,  już cząsteczkowej wody, uwięzionej pomiędzy kulkami granulatu, do temperatur letnich, nie rozpoczyna wystarczającej dyfuzji, a do tego, zimą, co roku się odkłada coraz więcej H2O, pogarszając parametry izolacyjne zewnętrznej warstwy styropianu i sprzyjając porastanie algami, a w skrajnych przypadkach prowadząc do rozwarstwienia kleju pod tynkiem. Malowanie dobrą farbą od środka spowolni dyfuzję, ale czy nie właściwsze jest, stosowanie właściwej kolejności w układaniu warstw na ścianie, dobra farba, mur i wełna a na to odpowiedni tynk, najkorzystniejszy rozkład, podobny do zalecanego na poddaszu.

----------


## BCS

> Jakich producentów wełny mineralnej polecacie? Co sądzicie np. o Isoverze?


Zasadniczo w elewacyjnej nie ma dużych różnic, raczej patrz na dostępność,- czy jak zabraknie, to szybko dostaniesz 2-3 paczki w składzie nieopodal.

----------


## מרכבה

> to co wejdzie w GRUBY (powyżej 15-18cm) styropian nie ma jak z niego LATAMI odparować, bo EPS ma na tyle duży opór, że podgrzanie, już cząsteczkowej wody, uwięzionej pomiędzy kulkami granulatu, do temperatur letnich, nie rozpoczyna wystarczającej dyfuzji, a do tego, zimą, co roku się odkłada coraz więcej H2O, pogarszając parametry izolacyjne zewnętrznej warstwy styropianu i sprzyjając porastanie algami, a w skrajnych przypadkach prowadząc do rozwarstwienia kleju pod tynkiem. Malowanie dobrą farbą od środka spowolni dyfuzję, ale czy nie właściwsze jest, stosowanie właściwej kolejności w układaniu warstw na ścianie, dobra farba, mur i wełna a na to odpowiedni tynk, najkorzystniejszy rozkład, podobny do zalecanego na poddaszu.


To w swoim domyśle twierdzisz iż EPS ma nieskończony opór dyfuzyjny.
I nie będzie tak jak piszesz ponieważ eps puszcza gaz.  Zakładasz iż będzie kondensacja... w EPS'sie  jak donosi literatura jest to około 0,2 litra na 1m2 elewacji .. wełna osiąga 45 raz tyle większe zawilgocenie pod tynkiem.
EPS jest totalnie nie wrażliwy na kondensację o ile taka będzie.
I nie ma co wyknuwać na swoje przeczucia tylko liczyć, czytać dowiadywać się o tych co to badają.

A nie opowiadają przy winku na ławce pod sklepem swoje przypuszczenia. Takich nie słuchaj.

----------


## BCS

> To w swoim domyśle twierdzisz iż EPS ma nieskończony opór dyfuzyjny.
> I nie będzie tak jak piszesz ponieważ eps puszcza gaz.  Zakładasz iż będzie kondensacja... w EPS'sie  jak donosi literatura jest to około 0,2 litra na 1m2 elewacji .....
> EPS jest totalnie nie wrażliwy na kondensację o ile taka będzie..


nie nieskończenie tylko "duży opór", gaz przepuszcza, ale woda to nie gaz- inny stan skupienia, 0,2l=200g 1m2 styropianu gęstości 15kg/m3 i grubości cyrka 15cm waży 2000g , 10% zawilgocenia??? nie mam nawet zdania czy to dużo/mało dla termoizolacyjności.
 Nie mam najmniejszej ochoty polemizować z twoją wiedzą, bo zgadzam się z wieloma aspektami, tylko często piszesz o właściwym do kierunku dyfuzji i rozkładzie oporu, a tu gdzie jest właściwy, negujesz wełnę , a polecasz niskoprzepuszczlny styropian.

----------


## serekk

> Zasadniczo w elewacyjnej nie ma dużych różnic, raczej patrz na dostępność,- czy jak zabraknie, to szybko dostaniesz 2-3 paczki w składzie nieopodal.


Dzięki za odpowiedź Artur! Na pewno wezmę Twoją wskazówkę pod uwagę.

----------


## barcelona1972

oddychanie ścian to mit, wybieram dobrej jakości styropian

----------


## mazi07

każdy na zewnątrz ociepla dom styropianem. Wełną nie widziałem jeszcze. Jest taka możliwość?? Jak później pokryć to tynkiem??

----------


## מרכבה

Nie neguje wełny, tylko ostrzegam przed optymizmem "oddychania" wełny.

Można to tak porównać jak by zrobić w domu okno z jedną szybą ... powietrze izoluje teoretycznie bardzo dobrze, bez konwekcji.
I co się dzieje ? chyba każdy wie na zimnej szybie woda z kondensacji będzie się zlewać po szybie.
Tak samo robi tynk i wełna ! mineralny tynk wysoko paro-przepuszczalny! 
EPS mówi parze wodnej halt puszczę cie tyle ile puszczę, a nie huraaa pod tynk wszytko.
Ponieważ wełna nie stanowi żadnej bariery dla pary wodnej i każde zatkanie tej wełny = dziadostwo.

Do wełny dobrze nadaje się lekka sucha zabudowa z pustką 3-4 cm dobrze wentylowaną.
Pustka ma być na końcu czyli pod deskowaniem.
I jest ok... ale położenie akrylowego tynku na wełnę elewacyjną... sami prosimy się o problemy.
Czemu ? ponieważ nikt nie zdaje sobie sprawy aby w ścianę nie puszczać pary wodnej... zamiast tego to maluje się tzw "oddychającą" farbą nawet durni producenci się tym podniecają. A to jest karygodna wada !! takiej farby.

Problem szczególnie uwypukla się w ścianach 3W ... 5 -10 wełny i nacisk na oddychanie = brak izolacji 
cegła bardzo długo zniesie uporczywą kondensację, gorzej z wełną można pominąć ją jako izolację.

Przez pozornie "logiczne" przekazaną wiedzę chłopków roztropków.  Chcą dobrze, ale brak im głębszej analizy problemu.
Przyjmują za dobrą monetę fakt "oddychania" i dorabiają szczególne zalety tego stanu.

Wełna winna być poprzedzona starannym planowaniem czy nie narobi się bigosu.
Mając to na uwadze materiał jest jednym z lepszych do izolacji... ale może być jak brzytwa w łapach małpy.

EPS też nie jest cudny ... jak się go da za mało .. to znowu wodospady wody mogą się tworzyć na murze pod izolacją ... to tyczy się 5- 10 cm izolacji 
czyli promowane przez chłopków roztropków izolowanie, plus jeszcze placuszki, plus jeszcze pustka i hulanie zimnego powietrza pod izolacją i finał jest taki iż izolacji nie ma.

----------


## BCS

> ....
> EPS mówi parze wodnej halt puszczę cie tyle ile puszczę, a nie huraaa pod tynk wszytko.....


To że ściany nie "oddychają" zostało wytłumaczone na początku, to że akrylu nie wolno na wełnę, to wszyscy co raz jakąś literaturę przeczytali wiedzą, zostało mi jeszcze raz poprosić o przeanalizowanie zaznaczonego zdania, chyba nie jest wyrwane z kontekstu, stoi napisane, że coś pary wpuści, co z tą parą się stanie jak dojdzie do chłodnej strony ocieplenia (punktu rosy) ,-> zamieni się w mikro kropelki, co ma spowodować, że ta woda znowu zacznie być parą, jak ma się wydostać z grubego styropianu, albo pokrytego akrylem, latem podobne zawilgocenie panuje w domu i na zewnątrz? dwie ściany dostaną dobrego słonka...40st nie wiem czy starczy żeby odparowało i przebiło się przez gruby styropian z akrylem.

----------


## ISOVER

> każdy na zewnątrz ociepla dom styropianem. Wełną nie widziałem jeszcze. Jest taka możliwość?? Jak później pokryć to tynkiem??


Witam,

Oczywiście istnieje taka możliwość. Najczęściej stosowaną technologią ocieplania ścian zewnętrznych w domach jednorodzinnych, przy użyciu wełny mineralnej, jest metoda "lekka-mokra" (ETICS). 
Płyty izolacyjne np: ISOVER TF Profi mocuje się do ściany za pomocą zaprawy klejowej oraz dwuczęściowych łączników z klinem rozporowym oraz talerzykami dociskowymi. Zewnętrznym wykończeniem tego systemu  jest cienkowarstwowa wyprawa tynkarska na podłożu z zaprawy klejowej, zbrojonej siatką z włókna szklanego.

W razie dodatkowych pytań jestem do Pana dyspozycji  

Pozdrawiam
Paweł Stefański
____________________
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## מרכבה

A super ważna sprawa w tym układzie tynk jaki proponujecie?

Panowie i Panie żeby była pomroczność jasna: żaden podkreślam żaden materiał izolacyjny nie jest zły jak się wie kak go użyć.
Czy to będzie sierść kuny, czy liście, czy słoma, wełna drzewna pod folie iso booster .. czy inne naciągane wynalazki foliowe. To podstawą jest wiedza.

A nie chłopek roztropek w podaniu ustnym powie że oddycha lub nie i to już jest wyrok.

----------


## srebrnydom

Witam. Mam dom postawiony w 1990 r. Zabieram się do remontu i do ocieplenia. Jakim styropianem ocieplić? Ściana zewnętrzna to cegła dziurawka
25 cm. dalej jest "pustka" 5 cm. Od wewnątrz jest suporex 12,5 cm. Okna wymienione na plastiki rok temu. Dach będzie zmieniony i ocieplony. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## מרכבה

Pierwsze co to okna na 100% trzeba będzie przemontować, izolacja jak wiesz musi być ciągła.
To znaczy że jak jest jakiś wypust = trzeba skuć, podkuć, wykuć, nad kuć, przekuć itp ... 
Co najmniej 20cm izolacji z EPSG (grafitowego lamba 0,31-0.033 W/mK) lub 25 i więcej zwykłego białego Lambda od 0,04 do 0,045 
proporcjonalnie 0,2 / 0,031 = tyle  1/ tyle = U ... szukane jest ile X/0,045 = tyle  1/tyle = U .. takie samo .

----------


## srebrnydom

> Pierwsze co to okna na 100% trzeba będzie przemontować, izolacja jak wiesz musi być ciągła.
> To znaczy że jak jest jakiś wypust = trzeba skuć, podkuć, wykuć, nad kuć, przekuć itp ... 
> Co najmniej 20cm izolacji z EPSG (grafitowego lamba 0,31-0.033 W/mK) lub 25 i więcej zwykłego białego Lambda od 0,04 do 0,045 
> proporcjonalnie 0,2 / 0,031 = tyle  1/ tyle = U ... szukane jest ile X/0,045 = tyle  1/tyle = U .. takie samo .


przepraszam, ale Twój post jest odpowiedzią na mój? jeżeli tak proszę "trochę" jaśniej....

----------


## מרכבה

Ok 
jak dajesz izolację o przewodności 0,031 ... a dajesz izolację o parametrach 0,04 czy 0,045 to z czystej proporcji musisz dać tej gorszej czyli 0,045 więcej niż 0,031.  Aby mieć to samo.

----------


## serekk

Dzięki za cenne wskazówki panowie. A myślicie, że można również użyć wełny Isover do wygłuszania np. garażu?

----------


## BCS

> .......... użyć wełny .... do wygłuszania np. garażu?


No co do tego to chyba już nie znajdziemy przeciwwskazań, nawet cena musi pasować, bo wełna lepiej wygłusza niż styropian, a dodatkowo izoluje p.poż i termicznie.

----------


## ISOVER

Witam,

jeżeli decydujemy się na izolację garażu od wewnątrz, to najczęsciej ze względu na jego izolację termiczną. W przypadku gdy do ocieplenia użyjemy wełny mineralnej, uzyskujemy również świetną izolacją akustyczną. Wełny mineralne produkowane przez Isover są bardzo dobrymi izolatorami akustycznymi, dlatego owszem można ich używać do "wygłuszania" pomieszczeń. 

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł Stefański
____________________
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## mazi07

a jest jakiś współczynnik którym liczy się wygłuszanie??  :smile: 
zastanawia nie czy np miejsca gdzie się nagrywa muzykę też można w taki sposób wygłuszyć.nie chodzi mi o profesjonalne miejsca. takie bardziej amatorskie.

----------


## ISOVER

> a jest jakiś współczynnik którym liczy się wygłuszanie?? 
> zastanawia nie czy np miejsca gdzie się nagrywa muzykę też można w taki sposób wygłuszyć.nie chodzi mi o profesjonalne miejsca. takie bardziej amatorskie.


Dzień dobry,

Izolacyjność akustyczną przegród mierzy się w decybelach [dB]. Zwracam uwagę, iż wartość ta odnosi się nie tylko do samej wełny, lecz do całej przegrody. Oczywiście może Pan w ten sposób wygłuszyć pomieszczenie używając do tego celu wełny mineralnej np. Isover Aku-Płyta:
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/Aku-Plyta
Zachęcam również do zapoznania się z przewodnikiem dotyczącym izolacyjności akustycznej, dostępnym na stronie Isover'a pod adresem:
http://www.isover.pl/content/downloa...2013_light.pdf

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł Stefański
____________________
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## Tomek W

Oprócz zwiększenia izolacyjności akustycznej ścian czyli poprawy od przenikających dźwięków warto uwzględnić fakt odbicia fal dźwiękowych od powierzchni od strony studia. Wełna dzięki włóknistej strukturze ma bardzo dobre wskaźniki pochłaniania dźwięków ale od strony studia powinna być osłonięta materiałem perforowanym. Przez wyłożenie materiałem pochłaniającym dźwięk można uzyskać obniżenie natężenie dźwięku w pomieszczeniu przez eliminację odbicia fal dźwiękowych od powierzchni gładkich/twardych.

----------


## krolwesoly

tak tak bardzo ściana oddycha  :smile:  ludzie to bzdura na resorach , marketingowy bełkot wełniarskiej braci

----------


## serekk

Dzięki bardzo za cenne wskazówki!  :smile:

----------


## serekk

Czy ocieplanie wełną i styropianem ma sens? Czy ociepla się tylko jednym z tych materiałów? FYI Jestem zielony w temacie  :wink:

----------


## ISOVER

> Czy ocieplanie wełną i styropianem ma sens? Czy ociepla się tylko jednym z tych materiałów? FYI Jestem zielony w temacie


Witam,


Nie do końca rozumiem pytanie, czy mogę prosić o uściślenie? Czy pyta się Pan o to czy bezpośrednio na wełnę układa się jeszcze styropian? Czy może o to czy łączy się obydwa systemy w jednym domu?


Pozdrawiam,
Paweł Stefański
____________________
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## barcelona1972

Wełna ściany, podłoga specjalne styropiany od dźwięków uderzeniowych

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Zapraszam do studiowania artykułu, mimo to, że ustalone już zostało z niektórymi forumowiczami,
iż opracowanie dedykowane jest do 5% społeczności  :wink:  -  ponieważ:
Podobno 50% inwestorów w Polsce buduje domy metodą gospodarczą, przy użyciu jako ocieplenie wyłącznie styropianu. Podobno 30% budujących domy z Silikatów jest już przekonanych do tego, by jako izolację ścian zewnętrznych wykorzystać wyłącznie wełnę. Podobno domy pasywne w Polsce to nawet nie 1% rynku. Podobno szybkimi w realizacji, ekologicznymi technologiami wysoce energooszczędnymi zainteresowanych jest w Polsce jedynie 5% inwestorów. Podobno 70% Polaków nie rozumie czytanego tekstu.Pozdrawiam. 

http://polskieforumbudowlane.pl/forums/topics/view/2621

----------


## fotohobby

W ilu wątkach wkleisz jeszcze tą zabawną, archaiczną tabelę ?
Chyba deklarowałeś sie, że zaktualizujesz te dane i wrócisz z nowa tabelą ?

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> W ilu wątkach wkleisz jeszcze tą zabawną, archaiczną tabelę ?
> Chyba deklarowałeś sie, że zaktualizujesz te dane i wrócisz z nowa tabelą ?


Na szczęście nie masz na to wpływu :wink: . Dobrego dnia :wink: . 

P.S.
Nie deklarowałem, że zaktualizuję - bo aktualizować nie ma czego,  a napisałem, że jak znajdę czas to podstawię ocieplenie 20 cm i analogicznie 30 cm by Ci którzy tego nie potrafią uczynić sami dostali gotowy materiał, z którego być może będą w stanie zrozumieć, że zdrowe, ekonomiczne, komfortowe budownictwo nie sprowadza się jedynie do parametru wyrażanego współczynnikiem "U".

----------


## fotohobby

Wróć, jak zaktualizujesz tabelę i dodasz do niej komumnę z kosztami za m2, przynajmniej w wątku w którym porównywane są technologie pod katem ekonomiki.
Póki do wiecej gadasz, niż robisz.  Konsekwencja teżnie jest Twoja mocną stroną.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Wróć, jak zaktualizujesz tabelę i dodasz do niej komumnę z kosztami za m2, przynajmniej w wątku w którym porównywane są technologie pod katem ekonomiki.
> Póki do wiecej gadasz, niż robisz.  Konsekwencja teżnie jest Twoja mocną stroną.


Może to Ty wróć jak zapoznasz się z tabelą i rozpoznasz parametry z tabeli załączonego wyżej badania. 

Tak jeszcze by dać do myślenia - inne wnioski z innych badań (pewnie również "nie takie" i do skrytykowania przez większość)  :smile:  : 

_Podobno 50% inwestorów w Polsce buduje domy metodą gospodarczą, przy użyciu jako ocieplenie wyłącznie styropianu. Podobno 30% budujących domy z Silikatów jest już przekonanych do tego, by jako izolację ścian zewnętrznych wykorzystać wyłącznie wełnę. Podobno domy pasywne w Polsce to nawet nie 1% rynku. Podobno szybkimi w realizacji, ekologicznymi technologiami wysoce energooszczędnymi zainteresowanych jest w Polsce jedynie 5% inwestorów. Podobno 70% Polaków nie rozumie czytanego tekstu._ 

Proszę nie reagować nerwowo - to tylko dostępne powszechnie wyniki prowadzonych badań  :smile: .

----------


## Arturo72

> Może to Ty wróć jak zapoznasz się z tabelą i rozpoznasz parametry z tabeli załączonego wyżej badania.


Tą tabelką to możesz sobie podetrzeć tyłek bo do niczego innego się nie nadaje a tym bardziej nie do porównania.
Ona jest nie aktualna bo tak jak jest to ujęte w tabeli nie można budować,jest to zakazane przez dzisiejsze warunki techniczne budowy domów.
Nie zawiera danych kosztowych porównywanych technologii.
Ośmieszasz się po raz kolejny i po raz kolejny robisz z siebie błazna.
Sprawia Ci to przyjemność ? Własnym nazwiskiem promujesz idiotyzmy ?
To się leczy...






> _Podobno 50% inwestorów w Polsce buduje domy metodą gospodarczą, przy użyciu jako ocieplenie wyłącznie styropianu. Podobno 30% budujących domy z Silikatów jest już przekonanych do tego, by jako izolację ścian zewnętrznych wykorzystać wyłącznie wełnę. Podobno domy pasywne w Polsce to nawet nie 1% rynku. Podobno szybkimi w realizacji, ekologicznymi technologiami wysoce energooszczędnymi zainteresowanych jest w Polsce jedynie 5% inwestorów. Podobno 70% Polaków nie rozumie czytanego tekstu._ 
> Proszę nie reagować nerwowo - to tylko dostępne powszechnie wyniki prowadzonych badań .


Podaj link do tych badań.
Sądzę,że nie przepisałeś dobrze tekstu bo powinno być,że podobno 30% budujących jeszcze wierzy w bzdury,że silikaty trzeba ocieplać wełną bo podobno jakiś idiota naopowiadał im głupot,że ściany mają skrzela i oddychają zamiast posiadać w domu sprawną wentylację.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Tą tabelką to możesz sobie podetrzeć tyłek bo do niczego innego się nie nadaje a tym bardziej nie do porównania.
> Ona jest nie aktualna bo tak jak jest to ujęte w tabeli nie można budować,jest to zakazane przez dzisiejsze warunki techniczne budowy domów.
> Nie zawiera danych kosztowych porównywanych technologii.
> Ośmieszasz się po raz kolejny i po raz kolejny robisz z siebie błazna.
> Sprawia Ci to przyjemność ? Własnym nazwiskiem promujesz idiotyzmy ?
> To się leczy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty się zastanów może co Ty promujesz? I trochę grzeczniej proszę.
Podstaw sobie izolację 20 cm - osiągniesz U które pozwoli Ci budować i poczujesz, że rozwiązałeś problem, bo analizować podanych wszystkich parametrów nie potrafisz. Ale nie martw się za bardzo, nie Ty jeden. Tabela powstała nie po to by bronić U, a po to by zwrócić uwagę na inne parametry i zamiar został osiągnięty. Rozumiesz już teraz?  :smile:  Znów będziesz nerwowy i niegrzeczny? :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Zwróćcie uwagę na jeszcze jedną istotną rzecz - wentylacja pomieszczeń to jedno a zagadnienie związane z dyfuzyjnością przegród zewnętrznych to drugie.
Zbijanie tych pojęć do jednego i wyciąganie wniosków jest błędne.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ty się zastanów może co Ty promujesz? I trochę grzeczniej proszę.
> Podstaw sobie izolację 20 cm - osiągniesz U które pozwoli Ci budować i poczujesz, że rozwiązałeś problem, bo analizować podanych wszystkich parametrów nie potrafisz. Ale nie martw się za bardzo, nie Ty jeden. Tabela powstała nie po to by bronić U, a po to by zwrócić uwagę na inne parametry i zamiar został osiągnięty. Rozumiesz już teraz?  Znów będziesz nerwowy i niegrzeczny?


Żeby osiągnąć taki współczynnik U jaki osiągnąłem na silikat 18cm trzeba dać o wiele grubszą warstwę wełny niż 20cm,wiąże się to po pierwsze ze znacznie większym kosztem samego materiału izolacyjnego,po drugie,żeby nie osiągnąć wrażenia bunkra okna trzeba zamontować w warstwę ocieplenia na kotwach JB-D lub w systemie MOWO co również jest znacznym kosztem.
Wniosek z tego,że izolacja wełną jest kompletnie nie zasadna ekonomicznie a słynne "oddychanie ścian" jest czystą bzdurą marketingową wymyśloną,żeby badziew zwany wełną sprzedać jakimś bezrozumnym inwestorom.
Od dwóch lat mam styropian na silikacie,*ściana nie oddycha* bo styropian jest szczelnie położony na pianę,nie mam ani grana wełny w domu,mieszkam w szczelnym termosie ze styropianu za to ze sprawną wentylacją a klimat w środku jest przyjemny,wilgotność w roku nie przekracza 47% a przez większość roku ok.41%.
Wełna narażona na wilgoć traci swoje właściwości izolacyjne i robi się z niej gnój.
Także chłopie zamiast ośmieszać się zacznij się edukować zamiast przedstawiać jakieś bzdury rodem z lat 80-tych.

Co do dyfuzyjności przez ściany podałem Ci na tacy łącznie z zapytaniem technologię thermomur.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Żeby osiągnąć taki współczynnik U jaki osiągnąłem na silikat 18cm trzeba dać o wiele grubszą warstwę wełny niż 20cm,wiąże się to po pierwsze ze znacznie większym kosztem samego materiału izolacyjnego,po drugie,żeby nie osiągnąć wrażenia bunkra okna trzeba zamontować w warstwę ocieplenia na kotwach JB-D lub w systemie MOWO co również jest znacznym kosztem.
> Wniosek z tego,że izolacja wełną jest kompletnie nie zasadna ekonomicznie a słynne "oddychanie ścian" jest czystą bzdurą marketingową wymyśloną,żeby badziew zwany wełną sprzedać jakimś bezrozumnym inwestorom.
> Od dwóch lat mam styropian na silikacie,*ściana nie oddycha* bo styropian jest szczelnie położony na pianę,nie mam ani grana wełny w domu,mieszkam w szczelnym termosie ze styropianu za to ze sprawną wentylacją a klimat w środku jest przyjemny,wilgotność w roku nie przekracza 47% a przez większość roku ok.41%.
> Wełna narażona na wilgoć traci swoje właściwości izolacyjne i robi się z niej gnój.
> Także chłopie zamiast ośmieszać się zacznij się edukować zamiast przedstawiać jakieś bzdury rodem z lat 80-tych.
> 
> Co do dyfuzyjności przez ściany podałem Ci na tacy łącznie z zapytaniem technologię thermomur.



Doczytaj o wełnach bo masz wiedzę sprzed lat. Zobacz jakie wełny produkuje się obecnie zanim będziesz pisał dalej. 
Porozmawiamy jak doczytasz :smile: .

----------


## Parkiet

> Zwróćcie uwagę na jeszcze jedną istotną rzecz - wentylacja pomieszczeń to jedno a zagadnienie związane z dyfuzyjnością przegród zewnętrznych to drugie.
> Zbijanie tych pojęć do jednego i wyciąganie wniosków jest błędne.


Po części masz rację ale nie do końca. 
Dzięki wentylacji wymieniamy powietrze na czyste ale jednocześnie zmniejszamy różnicę w zawartości wilgoci pomiędzy pomieszczeniem a jego zewnętrznym otoczeniem, czyli zmniejszamy różnicę w ciśnieniach pary wodnej, która to występuje po wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej stronie ściany.
Ale różnica ciśnień to jeszcze  nie przepływ, który zależy od oporów na jakie para napotka. 
W niektórych przypadkach para się kondensuje i zostaje w ścianie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

> Zwróćcie uwagę na jeszcze jedną istotną rzecz - wentylacja pomieszczeń to jedno a zagadnienie związane z dyfuzyjnością przegród zewnętrznych to drugie.
> Zbijanie tych pojęć do jednego i wyciąganie wniosków jest błędne.


Nie  wiem czy dobrze rozumiem : Czy Ty uważasz że dyfuzyjność a raczej przegroda "dyfuzyjnie otwarta" to jest zaleta przy wełnie mineralnej?

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Nie  wiem czy dobrze rozumiem : Czy Ty uważasz że dyfuzyjność a raczej przegroda "dyfuzyjnie otwarta" to jest zaleta przy wełnie mineralnej?


*Ja nic nie uważam. Dane fizyczne  mówią wszystko.*

----------


## coulignon

Poste pytanie: zaleta czy wada?

----------


## Parkiet

*FORUM EKSPERCKIE: ISOVER - Izolacja.  Czekamy na merytoryczne, bez marketingu, odniesienie się do powyższego tematu. Pozdrawiam.*

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Wróć do początku wątku, przeczytaj wszystkie wypowiedzi, przemyśl i być może wtedy  nasuną Ci się poprawne wnioski.

----------


## Parkiet

Nie jestem specjalistą od izolacji, ale mam jakoś w głowie poukładane i póki co, nie widzę powodów aby to zmieniać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Nie jestem specjalistą od izolacji, ale mam jakoś w głowie poukładane i póki co, nie widzę powodów aby to zmieniać. Pozdrawiam.


A ... rozumiem.

----------


## Parkiet

> A ... rozumiem.


I bierz przykład. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> I bierz przykład. Pozdrawiam


Dziękuję. Nie szukam dodatkowych zajęć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

jednak niewiedza to taki błogi stan: Szanowny Pan Adam tez nie wie że też nie jest specjalistą od izolacji. Ale żyje i dobrze się ma  :Smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> uważaj coulignon pan Adam w innym wątku dał się już poznać jako ekspert od szatańskich domów z pamięcią ścian w których mieści się źródło zła, w skrócie:
> *Domy, które zabijają*będziesz się z niego nabijał to rzuci na ciebie urok (fale kształtu), i ci ściany z BK popękają, zostaniesz starym kawalerem i konieczny będzie pierścień atlantów


Wątpliwe by ten pierścień w czymkolwiek Panom mógł pomóc .... Nie podzielam optymizmu.Nie mniej dobrej dalszej zabawy na forum Panom życzę .... A co tam, grunt to produktywne zajęcie  :smile: .

----------


## gizmolec

Czy ściana oddycha? Coś w tym jest ,ponieważ mój brat 8 lat temu ocieplił dom styropianem , niestety  pokazał mu się grzyb . Natomiast  szwagier w tym samym czasie położył na ściany wełnę mineralną i ściany są suche. Dlatego ja wybrałem wełnę i w tej chwili jestem w trakcie ocieplania stropów.

----------


## coulignon

niezłe.... I jesteś święcie przekonany że jak masz wełnę to nie będziesz miał grzyba??

----------


## coulignon

Mój kolega miał samochód na gaz i się rozbił. Dlatego ja mam tylko diesle. 

Mniej więcej taki tok rozumowania.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Otóż właśnie stan wiedzy na forach jest jaki jest. Nie polecam uczyć się na forach nikomu, nawet wrogom i oponentom  :wink: .

----------


## gombro

zarówno wełna jak i styropian ma plusy i minusy, milion razy o tym było, cześć plusów wełny to marketingowy bełkot, najważniejsze żeby materiał izolacyjny który kupujemy był wysokiej jakości, na rynku mamy wiele firm jeśli mam być szczery to wśród styropianów moim faworytem jest Termo Organika, wełna to Rockwool, Isover,

----------


## ryloon

Mój szwagier też żył mitem oddychania ścian dopóki nie podsunąłem mu tematu z wentylacją i badań w tym temacie. 
U mnie od roku grzyba brak mimo 20cm styro (jest wentylacja mech. :Smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Mój szwagier też żył mitem oddychania ścian dopóki nie podsunąłem mu tematu z wentylacją i badań w tym temacie. 
> U mnie od roku grzyba brak mimo 20cm styro (jest wentylacja mech.


Sprawdź w przegrodzie czy go nie ma. To że grzyba nie widzisz nie znaczy, że go nie ma.

----------


## BCS

A tak z innej beczki, czy to prawda, że w Niemczech i na półwyspie skandynawskim jakoś nie ocieplają za wiele styropianem, że znacznie więcej wełny idzie niż styropianu. Ciekawe czy to plotki, czy tamte rynki jakoś bardziej doceniły wełnę. Sam nie mam wiedzy, dlatego podpytuje.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

We FR. również odchodzą od docieplania domów styro.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> a w Chlewkach talibowie trzymają UFO w piwnicy


O  ... i to jest merytoryczny argument za styropianem :wink: . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BCS

Ale uwaga trafiona, jak parę lat temu informacja o więzionych Talibach błądziła po kraju, to nikt nie dowierzał -wyśmiewał te infa, dziś są dowody i wstyd szyderców, może za naście lat i z opinią o styropianie tak będzie.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Lobby styropianowe w PL jest wciąż bardzo silne. Nie mniej ludzie pomału zaczynają sami analizować parametry fizyczne, a era 
kierowników budów edukowanych na "wielkiej płycie" pomału się na szczęście kończy. Dla tych właśnie pojawiający się 
styropian w latach 70 - tych był jedynym słusznym, świetnym materiałem izolacyjnym i tu byli pod wrażeniem przez kolejne dekady. Fizyka jednak
omawia wiele parametrów, które są często istotniejsze niż właściwości stricte izolacyjne - ... przede wszystkim dla naszego zdrowia. 
Kto chce czytać i się uczyć zaglądnie do rozwiązań światowych w tej materii i sam dokona dobrego wyboru. Lobby styropianowe nadal będzie się rozwijało 
w otoczce wątpliwych wspieranych i powoływanych  stowarzyszeń "opiniowytwórczych" kreujących fizykę na swoje potrzeby ( .. i swoich mocodawców - reklamodawców).

----------


## BCS

Od siebie dodam, że do ocieplenia własnego domu używałem i wełny i styropianu i to samo czynie na usłudze, staram się po prostu używać odpowiedni materiał w odpowiednim miejscu, kierunek dyfuzji, przekonanie inwestora czy możliwości finansowe, a kto w ówczesnym sporze ma racje, przekonamy się za naście lat, ale wtedy producenci już innymi materiałami nas będą wabić i wtedy pewnie też niedoinformowanie będzie na rynku, już dzisiaj słyszałem opinie 'czy to oby na pewno ten super areożel nie straci próżni??

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> tak tak, a jak ktoś nie uwierzy w twoje fale kształtu, i domy które masowo mordują swoich mieszkańców, to go na 3 zdrowaśki do pieca wsadzisz ??


Kolejna konkretna fachowa riposta.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Od siebie dodam, że do ocieplenia własnego domu używałem i wełny i styropianu i to samo czynie na usłudze, staram się po prostu używać odpowiedni materiał w odpowiednim miejscu, kierunek dyfuzji, przekonanie inwestora czy możliwości finansowe, a kto w ówczesnym sporze ma racje, przekonamy się za naście lat, ale wtedy producenci już innymi materiałami nas będą wabić i wtedy pewnie też niedoinformowanie będzie na rynku, już dzisiaj słyszałem opinie 'czy to oby na pewno ten super areożel nie straci próżni??


A dlaczego nie wyłącznie styropianu? Przecież jest tańszy.

----------


## BCS

U siebie główny argument z doborem izolacji-> kierunek dyfuzji pary wodnej w przegrodzie.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> U siebie główny argument z doborem izolacji-> kierunek dyfuzji pary wodnej w przegrodzie.


Poproszę jaśniej tak by każdy potencjalnie zainteresowany budową domu zrozumiał. 
Co to znaczy _kierunek dyfuzji_?
Jak konkretnie wygląda ten argument?
Co by się mogło Pana zdaniem wydarzyć gdyby zastosował Pan wyłącznie styropian?
Jaki jest układ warstw i użyte w przegrodzie kolejne warstwy?
Jak wygląda temat dyfuzji w konkretnej ścianie o które Pan pisze (przy zastosowanych warstwach)?

----------


## sympatic

Krzesło oddycha, stół oddycha, to i ściana może pooddychać, wałkowany od stu lat mit branży wełniarskiej. Panowie Panie liczy się wentylacja, reszta to bzdury

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Krzesło oddycha, stół oddycha, to i ściana może pooddychać, wałkowany od stu lat mit branży wełniarskiej. Panowie Panie liczy się wentylacja, reszta to bzdury


Oczywiście, że wentylacja jest istotna - nikt nie mówi, że nie. Zjawiska fizyczne zachodzące w przegrodzie bada się oddzielnie i nie koniecznie muszą one mieć jakikolwiek związek z wentylacją.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Poproszę jaśniej tak by każdy potencjalnie zainteresowany budową domu zrozumiał. 
> Co to znaczy _kierunek dyfuzji_?
> Jak konkretnie wygląda ten argument?
> Co by się mogło Pana zdaniem wydarzyć gdyby zastosował Pan wyłącznie styropian?
> Jaki jest układ warstw i użyte w przegrodzie kolejne warstwy?
> Jak wygląda temat dyfuzji w konkretnej ścianie o które Pan pisze (przy zastosowanych warstwach)?


OK. Dziękuję za telefon *Artur-69* - wszystko jasne. Mowa o ścianie ceramicznej ocieplonej wełną - i to się chwali  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## trailer77

W kwestii rzekomego oddychania ścian wypowiadał się wielokrotnie prof. Pogorzelski wystarczy wygooglać i poczytać, że tzw. oddychanie ścian to ściema.

----------


## BCS

TAK MASZ RACJĘ, ściana nie oddycha -to nie płuca, to trzeba przyznać i dopiero tłumaczenie profesorów to wyjaśnia ale czy DOM ODDYCHA?  

Ale gazo-przepuszczalności wełny nikt nie kwestionuje.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> W kwestii rzekomego oddychania ścian wypowiadał się wielokrotnie prof. Pogorzelski wystarczy wygooglać i poczytać, że tzw. oddychanie ścian to ściema.


Jak ktoś nie rozumie wskaźników fizycznych i nie chce  rozumieć co to metafora to się wykłóca, że ściana nie oddycha.
Określenie "ściana oddycha" jest stosowane tylko dlatego, że jest wymowne - a nie dlatego, że faktycznie ściana oddycha.
Dom (budynek) to nie ssak - by oddychała ściana  :wink: .

By zrozumieć metafory:

• serce z kamienia,

• rosnąć, jak na drożdżach,

• żelazna ręka,

• mowa milczenia,

• kołnierz ulicy,

• papier powietrza,

• drzwi wydarzeń,

• złote serce,

• usługa myśli.

*....    też potrzebujesz profesora?*

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> ja konkretnie poproszę o wytłumaczenie czarno na białym na liczbach wymiernych tych wskaźników fizycznych


Jeszcze bardziej niż w tekście załączonym? Przykro mi, ale obawiam się, że raczej się nie da. Choć może gdzieś znajdzie Pan kogoś kto to lepiej wytłumaczy.
P.S.
Liczby pokazane w tabeli to liczby wymierne :smile: .

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> te plusiki i minusiki z tabelki to zachowaj sobie dla przedszkolaków, w branży budowlanej przyjęło się stosować jednostki fizyczne SJ _Système international d'unités_ za pomocą tych jednostek raczej się da czarno na białym policzyć bardzo dużo, np: opór dyfuzyjny ścian
> 
> tak więc okaż swój profesjonalizm w liczbach wymiernych układu SJ, albo wróć do piaskownicy z której przyszłeś




No wydaje Ci się, że zabłysnąłeś ripostą i , że jesteś elokwentny - pewnie i są tu tacy którzy są pod wrażeniem.
Mi jednak nie zaimponowałeś i tego typu *Hejty* pomijam w dyskusjach. Dziękuję.

P.S.
Polecam:
http://www.marcinosiak.pl/kiedy-kryt...enia-sie-hejt/
http://www.etykaforum.pl/

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> to mówisz że można na forum budowlanym pominąć liczby wymierne układu SJ i nadal udawać profesjonalną wymianę poglądów ??
> 
> LOL, odemnie masz 3 słoneczka za taką woltę logiczną


O! Dziękuje Panu.Satysfakcjonuje mnie takie wyróżnienie w zupełności.Dobrej nocy życzę.

----------


## miódmalina

Ściana nie jest od tego, by oddychać. Za mikroklimat odpowiada sprawna wentylacja. Jej brak powoduje szereg problemów z pleśnią i grzybem na czele. I nic tu nie da to, czy to ściana nieocieplona czy ocieplona. Wełną czy styropianem. Temat wielokrotnie omawiany, proponuje zapoznać się z naukowymi opracowaniami obalającymi marketingowy mit:
http://styropiany.pl/index.cgi?oper=1&kod=oddychaj

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Czyli nie ma żadnych przeszkód aby ocieplać ściany z bloczków ytong energo styropianem? Bo jak czytam, to raczej nie jest to zalecane

E: a jak to jest z grzybami? Czy to może mieć wpływ?

----------


## Artur Rybka

"Nie znajduje zatem uzasadnienia podejmowanie specjalnych zabiegów, prowadzących do zapewnienia ścianom zewnętrznym jak największej paroprzepuszczalności, a zwłaszcza "zrzucanie winy" za nadmierną wilgotność w pomieszczeniach na ściany zewnętrzne, jako "nie oddychające", na przykład w wyniku ocieplenia ich styropianem. "


możnaby oczekiwać więcej po Instytucie, udawadnianie, że po kąpieli w łazience żadne ściany nie wchłoną wilgoci i wentylacja jest niezbędna, bo na godzinę tyle a tyle gram na metr itd - to manipulacja służąca promowaniu "termosów" kosztem zdrowia, niestety, mieszkańców;

wystarczy odrobina wyobraźni i zdrowego rozsądku by zrozumieć, że w "termosie" poziom wilgotności powietrza będzie podlegał bardzo dużym wahaniom - przy włączonym ogrzewaniu sucho, przy wyłączonym wilgotno;
aby kontrolować ten poziom na naturalnym/przyjaznym dla mieszkańców poziomie trzeba wydajnej/inteligentnej/kosztownej wentylacji mechanicznej (oczywiście z rekuperacją - bo inaczej dramat kosztowy dogrzewania zimnego ppowietrza, i w ogóle dramat latem w czasie upałów); 
takie rozwiązanie jest to duża inwestycja, wysokie koszty eksploatacji (mechaniczna z reku to również koszty związane z dogrzewaniem/chłodzeniem), ryzyka związane z awariami/serwisem i ze zdrowiem - skazujemy się na powietrze z "systemu rur" (te drogie systemy z wyższej półki reklamowane są jako bezpieczne - z powłokami/domieszkami jonów srebra redukującymi rozwój grzybów/bakterii);
w budynkach komercyjnych jest to wszystko uzasadnione;

ale w domach? mam wrażenie, że dzielnie rozwiązujemy problemy, które sami sobie tworzymy:

ściany powinny mieć zdolność buforowania poziomu wilgoci, powinny działać jak naturalny, bezobsługowy i bezkosztowy nawilżacz;
jak jest sucho - oddawać wilgoć, jak wilgotno pochłaniać;
oczywiście powinny być ciepłe - i to jest pole do popisu w temacie rekomndacji dla różnych Instytutów i autorytetów;
ja uznałem, że takim optymalnym rozwiązaniem jest keramzytobeton, sam w sobie jest izolatorem o rewelacyjne właściwościwościach, świetnie poddaje się obróbce - nie pęka i się nie kruszy jak ceramika, no i ma rewelacyjny współczynnik dyfuzji ("oddycha") a przy tym ma naturalne właściwości ograniczające rozwój mikroorganizmwów i grzybów;
keramzytobeton można ocieplić wełną lub zastosować pustaki keramzytobetonowe ze zintegrowaną wkładką styropianową (dochodzą kolejne korzyści - nie trzeba takiej ściany już docieplać - więc nie da się popełnić błędów przy ocieplaniu na budowie);
dla takich ścian wystarczająca jest tradycyjna, bezobsługowa i bezkosztowa wentylacja grawitacyjna;

ściany to bardzo ważny element naszych domów mający wpływ na komfort i zdrowie mieszkańców, ważny również finansowo - można ograniczyć straty ciepła w najbardziej efektywny sposób (stosunkowo nieduża inwestycja, a bezobsługowo i bezkosztowo przez lata eksploatacji) , co więcej - ścian nie da się wymienić tak jak okien/kuchni/łazienki/mebli;
powszechne zjawisko budowania ścian (bo nie widać tak jak mebli) z najtańszych materiałów ocieplonych szczelną powłoką styropianu (termos) doprowadziło do co najmniej dwóch niekorzystnych zjawisk:
- producenci pustaków walczą o najniższe ceny kosztem jakości (np. masowe stosowanie popiołów z elektrowni)
- epidemia chorób cywilizacyjnych (astmy, alergie, bezsenność, chroniczne zmęczenie);

ale czy to w ogóle ma jakieś znaczenie dla lobbystów i ekspertów gotowych udawadniać dowolne tezy za odpowiednie wynagrodzenie?

----------


## BCS

> "....
> 
> ściany powinny mieć zdolność buforowania poziomu wilgoci, powinny działać jak naturalny, bezobsługowy i bezkosztowy nawilżacz;
> jak jest sucho - oddawać wilgoć, jak wilgotno pochłaniać;....  
> 
>       ...


Tylko jak ma pochłaniać i oddawać tę wilgoć, jak jest od wewnątrz ściana pokryta zmywalną jakąś lateksową/akrylową czy nawet emulsyjną farbą????

----------


## mich83

Czy ściany wpływają na mikroklimat mieszkania ? Moim zdaniem tak.

Ostatnio ( koniec Grudnia ) malowałem spore 4 pokojowe mieszkanie narożne na ostatnim piętrze w nowym budownictwie bedące w stanie Developerskim ( zabielony tynk gipsowy ). W kazdym z pokoju nawietrznik był ustawiony tak samo. Po pomalowaniu w danym pokoju śufitu i ścian farbą lateksową ( Tikurilla Optiva ) klimat pomieszczenia odczuwalnie się zmieniał. W pokoju pomalowanym lateksem powietrze było jakby bardziej zastał, natomiast w pokoju gdzie jeszcze nie malowałem powietrze zdawało sie wyrażnie "" żywsze i zdrowsze "". Nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane, pewnie ściany jakoś powietrze przepuszczają. 
Inna sprawa że w pokoju pomalowanym lateksem nie wietrzenie go było dużo szybciej odczuwalne niz w pokoju jeszcze nie malowanym.
Jeden z pokoi był już pomalowany latem i efekt był równiez odczuwalnie na niekorzyść dla lateksu ( efekt termosu ).
Także teoria teorią ale w praktyce pokrywanie ścian lateksem zmienia klimat pomieszczenia.

----------

